# 2018: What passengers want



## lilCindy

A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.

1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.

2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.

3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.

4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?

5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?

6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.

7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.

8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.

9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.

10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.

11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.

12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!

13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.

14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?

15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?

16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.

17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.

18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?

19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The fact that you don’t understand upfront pricing doesn’t affect the drivers earnings in any way other then lessening the likelihood of him or her getting a tip because passengers think “i pay x, driver gets x-uber’s cut”, which isn’t true.

It’s like a China wall between the wages drivers earn and the price passengers pay.

Didn’t bother to read the rest but I see someone is aiming for troll of the year already. Ambitious!

ETA. I lied. The rating refresh to 5.0...LOL. Someone is sinking fast yeah?


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> The fact that you don't understand upfront pricing doesn't affect the drivers earnings in any way other then lessening the likelihood of him or her getting a tip because passengers think "i pay x, driver gets x-uber's cut", which isn't true.
> 
> It's like a China wall between the wages drivers earn and the price passengers pay.
> 
> Didn't bother to read the rest but I see someone is aiming for troll of the year already. Ambitious!


so you favor keeping the up front costs as they are? I see I'm not the only one who thinks it would be better without them. here's an example of dozens of other threads:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/up-front-pricing-theft.140174/


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cindy ^


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> so you favor keeping the up front costs as they are?


You're presenting it as if the drivers will be impacted.

But thanks for twisting my words.

Or putting them in my mouth.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're presenting it as if the drivers will be impacted.
> 
> But thanks for twisting my words.
> 
> Or putting them in my mouth.


then why did you immediately disagree with my opinion on up front fees being changed? I thought it was win win if it went into the drivers pocket rather than just tossed to the wind.


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> then why did you immediately disagree with my opinion on up front fees being changed? I thought it was win win if it went into the drivers pocket rather than just tossed to the wind.


Let me explain so you better understand this:









Click here^


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> then why did you immediately disagree with my opinion on up front fees being changed? I thought it was win win if it went into the drivers pocket rather than just tossed to the wind.


Where do you see my disagreement? I implied your lack of knowledge, which is reenforced here when you say "I thought it was win win if it went into drivers pocket".

The drivers are paid a certain rate, depending on the area, so it's mileage + time.

Throwing out upfront pricing isn't going to change that.

Raising the rates would.

Or you could tip. Have you tip? Do you even know what's a tip?


----------



## Skorpio

#7. Many pax have old phone number in their account. You cant call them.


----------



## lilCindy

Skorpio said:


> #7. Many pax have old phone number in their account. You cant call them.


I understand this is Lyft's requirement.


----------



## twnFM

#9 provide Bluetooth, my car is not you entertainment room. I’m here to transport you from point A to B not pamper your spoiled butt


----------



## sellkatsell44

I think we can all just agree Cindy is the cheapest and most entitled passenger there is.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where do you see my disagreement? I implied your lack of knowledge, which is reenforced here when you say "I thought it was win win if it went into drivers pocket".
> 
> The drivers are paid a certain rate, depending on the area, so it's mileage + time.
> 
> Throwing out upfront pricing isn't going to change that.
> 
> Raising the rates would.
> 
> Or you could tip. Have you tip? Do you even know what's a tip?


obviously you would raise the drivers rates and lower the riders costs if you dropped the up front costs.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> obviously you would raise the drivers rates and lower the riders costs if you dropped the up front costs.


Obviously you didn't put this in there and obviously you aren't interested in what the drivers get if you say:

"I might wish to take an Uber for a block or two, why should I get charged $5 or more for this?"

Also when you talk about no tipping.

Also when you talk about reducing surges.

Also when you talk about being able to review the trip after you take it, and compare to an alternative way (which is hard to predict btw, depending on the time and day, even if there's a more efficient way, it may be clogged with traffic which can take longer actually) so that you can adjust your fare to be a lower one.

Basically, you're full of BS.

I dub thee troll of the year. Pls change avatar to a troll one so you can proudly display this.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I can't wait for Demon to join thread and start with his poop


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> Obviously you didn't put this in there and obviously you aren't interested in what the drivers get if you say:
> 
> "I might wish to take an Uber for a block or two, why should I get charged $5 or more for this?"
> 
> Also when you talk about no tipping.
> 
> Also when you talk about reducing surges.
> 
> Also when you talk about being able to review the trip after you take it, and compare to an alternative way (which is hard to predict btw, depending on the time and day, even if there's a more efficient way, it may be clogged with traffic which can take longer actually) so that you can adjust your fare to be a lower one.
> 
> Basically, you're full of BS.
> 
> I dub thee troll of the year. Pls change avatar to a troll one so you can proudly display this.


I cannot determine what the driver should get paid. obviously something fair to everyone. I never advocating getting rid of tipping, just going back to a cash based tip system like before. I've seen many drivers post here their tips used to be better when it was like this. I just want to go to a simpler system.


----------



## Veal66

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Ok. For fun, I will reply.

1. Drivers already are paid by mile and time. What you say won't put more money in drivers' pockets.
2. Fine
3. No. I get more tips overall now than before with in-app tipping.
4. No. I don't want to get a 1-star from a jerk pax that deserved a 1-star from me for being a jerk/smelly/etc pax.
5. Whatever
6. Only if this is a two way street and drivers can get more details on bad pax. Plus drivers should get the opportunity to defend themselves from pre-emptive deactivation or fare adjustments by Uber due to pax's lying.
7. No. Pax ordered the uber, Driver is doing all the work to get to you. Pax need to be where they are supposed to be and ready.
8. Current info is enough. 
9. Uber already does this review.
10. Whatever
11. Not necessary. Drivers already have to show Uber they have a valid license and insurance.
12. Bad idea. People's ratings are generally indicative of their good/bad behavior. No need to give crappy pax an out at this point.
13. Please. Give me a break and get over yourself
14. Too bad. If you don't like surge, use a taxi. Or bus. Or walk.
15. Go ask uber
16. They should increase the lost item fee to $50.
17. Uber doesn't assign drivers hours that they have to be on the job. It's a free will endeavor.
18. Tell Uber
19. Discrimination based upon gender. Not legal.


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 192455
> 
> 
> Cindy ^


Noe, this has the makings of a sequel movie thread!!!!
I'm clicking LIKE faster than they can pop up


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


> Noe, this has the makings of a movie thread!!!!
> I'm clicking LIKE faster than they can pop up


Maybe they can merge the two threads together


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe they can merge the two threads together


LOL... The merger...by the end of this thread we going to see tears, fears and insults....might have a PG-13 tag


----------



## Cableguynoe

Am I the only one that keeps going back up to see the doggy pooping?


----------



## hulksmash

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Let me help educate you in why some of these suggestions won't work

1. When th driver has to sit in extra traffic or take a longer route for reasons out of their control, you will wish you had a guaranteed rate to not get penalized for those delays. Currently you can choose to pay based on time and distance by doing an update to your destination, like to maybe the building next to where you're going and get off at your actual destination

2. If a rider wants me to pick them up again, I give them my phone number. They also usually tip extra for the privilege. Even then only when the destination will be worthwhile. Are you going to tip your fave driver extra for blocking out time for you and driving further to get you than a random Uber would?

3. The tipping came about because most people didn't carry cash to tip. Now they have no excuse to stiff you for good service.

4. Rating system hasn't changed. Only thing that has changed is ability to rerate for retaliation.

5. Some like of rewards would be nice. On the driver side we get screwed too. New drivers get better bonuses and rides

6. No need to introduce bias toward a driver. If enough riders think he's that bad, they will rate accordingly.

7. Lyft requires a phone call to get a cancel fee. We shouldn't need one to cancel for free. Passengers aren't required to call either.If you can't see that your pin is wrong, you can update it or call the driver.

8. Ordering an UberX only entitles you a car that meets minimum requirements for age, number of doors, and safety features, and is in good mechanical condition. Anything above that you should feel lucky for. Select and Black have more amenities.

9. Agree if it doesn't come from the drivers pay

10. Drivers hate Uberpool. Most bad ratings in due to how bad the experience is for both riders and drivers

11. Agreed

12. Are you in favor of drivers ratings being reset as well?

13. See number 8 above. If you want better service order UberBlack

14. Taxis rates are also much higher than Uber the other 90% of the day. The surges and high demand period are the only times drivers make good profit. Why should any driver wanna come get you at 2am when they can make the same measly pay during the day?

15. Agree

16z. Lost item fee was implemented because too many drivers were getting stuffed by cheap passengers who didn't care that the driver spent time and gas to return the item

17. Uber doesn't offer drivers. We choose when and where we wanna work. Same thing with the bars, why should I wanna get up early for the same measly pay. Tell Uber to pay more in the morning and we'll be more available. In some markets Uber offers to pay surge out of pocket just to accommodate riders like you. Again, a Select or Black get paid more so it is more worthwhile to them when there is no surge.

18. We see this on our end. I agree with this one.

19. Same thing with the favorite driver and early morning issue. Females have to be willing to work those hours. If they're are not, you should be prepared to psych more to get a specific type of driver that there is less supply for.


----------



## jgiun1

Uber just sent me a badge for the amount of likes I'm handing out for this


----------



## semi-retired

lilCindy said:


> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.


Pompous B....


----------



## Cklw

is lilCindy necromancing her thread from last year?

as for going back to the old way tipping, that would mean no tipping, since uber back then advertised tipping wasn't allowed. no thanks.

if you are cold or hot, speak up, ask the driver to change settings, same goes with just about all your demands.


----------



## DocT

This is purely MY PERSONAL COMMENT, and does NOT reflect on most or all of other Drivers, Uber/Lyft/TNC, or Riders.

1. Eliminating the Upfront Fares only benefits the Riders. Drivers are contracted to be paid based on ACTUAL mileage and time of live trip.
2. Agree with allowing Riders to pair with a particular Driver. It will be Driver's decision to accept or decline the special request with NO consequence to Driver's Acceptance rating.
3. I'm getting MORE tips in-app since it was introduced vs CASH tips, because for some reason, ALL Riders either never carry cash or only have $100 bills.
4. This is a hit or miss. I don't like the idea of not being able to re-rate a Rider. Some Riders SIT and WAIT in our cars until we submit their rating. Uber does NOTHING to protect Drivers from this.
5. Loyalty reward for Riders would be to eliminate the upfront Pricing Fare. Now Riders pay less, and Driver's are still earning the same previous rate.
6. Low rated Drivers don't last very long. But don't worry, a new Driver will take the place.
7. Rider's usually have at LEAST 2 minutes AFTER the request is accepted to VERIFY the pin-drop pick-up location. It is the Rider's responsibility to be at the correct location and ready BEFORE their Driver arrives. If the pick-up location is incorrect, you can update the pick-up location in real-time in your app, and the Driver will receive the updated location.
8. If your ride requires a special requirement, ie. trunk for luggage, please request XL or SUV. That's why they're available.
9. Rider's have agreed to the UPFRONT FARE PRICING when submitting the ride request. Rider's do not pay extra for additional stops along the route, or longer routes. Again, Upfront Fares need to be eliminated.
10. I don't have any experience with POOL, but it's a financial loss for Drivers to accept this request.
11. Drivers passed the DMV test, both written and vehicle driving. Drivers are able to read/interpret street signs. A driver's license is a privilege. As long as a Rider inputs the correct destination, there should be no problem for the Driver to reach that destination in the app.
12. Rider ratings should be based on the last 500 rides. The same expectations that's on the Driver's. Rider's last 500 average rating below 4.6* should be banned from using the app. This is the same rule that is already applied to Drivers.
13. Dashcam: I would not be offended at all of I did not get a ride request from someone who doesn't want a dashcam in my vehicle. My dashcam is in my vehicle for MY protection. If you are against it, what are you trying to hide? Riders have NO idea how many Drivers are assaulted and afraid to report it. Why? Drivers are IMMEDIATELY de-activated pending investigation.
14. Reduce surges? Sure, then increase the Driver Pay Rates by the same multiple.
15. Agreed. Also, you can submit a report in the rider app.
16. The fee should be higher, at least $20. Driver's have to go OUT OF THEIR WAY to return lost items. As Independent Contractors, Drivers should put up a sign in their car that they are not liable or responsible for any forgotten, lost, damaged items left behind in their vehicle. Uber has no right to make us return it.
17. Again, Drivers are Independent Contractors. Drivers go On-Line when they want to. If Drivers are told when and where to go online, we would fall under as Employees.
18. That would be really nice to have Uber itemize the breakdown of the fare to the Riders.
19. Female Riders paired with only female Drivers. Discrimination. Else, use the option in #2 above about requesting a particular Driver.


----------



## jgiun1

DocT said:


> This is purely MY PERSONAL COMMENT, and does NOT reflect on most or all of other Drivers, Uber/Lyft/TNC, or Riders.
> 
> 1. Eliminating the Upfront Fares only benefits the Riders. Drivers are contracted to be paid based on ACTUAL mileage and time of live trip.
> 2. Agree with allowing Riders to pair with a particular Driver. It will be Driver's decision to accept or decline the special request with NO consequence to Driver's Acceptance rating.
> 3. I'm getting MORE tips in-app since it was introduced vs CASH tips, because for some reason, ALL Riders either never carry cash or only have $100 bills.
> 4. This is a hit or miss. I don't like the idea of not being able to re-rate a Rider. Some Riders SIT and WAIT in our cars until we submit their rating. Uber does NOTHING to protect Drivers from this.
> 5. Loyalty reward for Riders would be to eliminate the upfront Pricing Fare. Now Riders pay less, and Driver's are still earning the same previous rate.
> 6. Low rated Drivers don't last very long. But don't worry, a new Driver will take the place.
> 7. Rider's usually have at LEAST 2 minutes AFTER the request is accepted to VERIFY the pin-drop pick-up location. It is the Rider's responsibility to be at the correct location and ready BEFORE their Driver arrives. If the pick-up location is incorrect, you can update the pick-up location in real-time in your app, and the Driver will receive the updated location.
> 8. If your ride requires a special requirement, ie. trunk for luggage, please request XL or SUV. That's why they're available.
> 9. Rider's have agreed to the UPFRONT FARE PRICING when submitting the ride request. Rider's do not pay extra for additional stops along the route, or longer routes. Again, Upfront Fares need to be eliminated.
> 10. I don't have any experience with POOL, but it's a financial loss for Drivers to accept this request.
> 11. Drivers passed the DMV test, both written and vehicle driving. Drivers are able to read/interpret street signs. A driver's license is a privilege. As long as a Rider inputs the correct destination, there should be no problem for the Driver to reach that destination in the app.
> 12. Rider ratings should be based on the last 500 rides. The same expectations that's on the Driver's. Rider's last 500 average rating below 4.6* should be banned from using the app. This is the same rule that is already applied to Drivers.
> 13. Dashcam: I would not be offended at all of I did not get a ride request from someone who doesn't want a dashcam in my vehicle. My dashcam is in my vehicle for MY protection. If you are against it, what are you trying to hide? Riders have NO idea how many Drivers are assaulted and afraid to report it. Why? Drivers are IMMEDIATELY de-activated pending investigation.
> 14. Reduce surges? Sure, then increase the Driver Pay Rates by the same multiple.
> 15. Agreed. Also, you can submit a report in the rider app.
> 16. The fee should be higher, at least $20. Driver's have to go OUT OF THEIR WAY to return lost items. As Independent Contractors, Drivers should put up a sign in their car that they are not liable or responsible for any forgotten, lost, damaged items left behind in their vehicle. Uber has no right to make us return it.
> 17. Again, Drivers are Independent Contractors. Drivers go On-Line when they want to. If Drivers are told when and where to go online, we would fall under as Employees.
> 18. That would be really nice to have Uber itemize the breakdown of the fare to the Riders.
> 19. Female Riders paired with only female Drivers. Discrimination. Else, use the option in #2 above about requesting a particular Driver.


I feel we should know the full price passengers are paying for the upfront quote for the sake of damage control, bad ratings and no tips. I worked for Hertz, and seen $300 a day for a Camry/Altima when demand is high. Couldn't imagine letting a peed off customer come off a plane, walk up to counter with staggering upfront 400% more for a full size vehicle, paying Mercedes Benz prices and counter agent has no clue what she's paying until after the rental is returned. Then ask the renter to RATE the counter rep and expect a tip right after signing the lease agreement.

I myself treat a person paying 100 dollars to go home five miles a little different than a Walmart $4.10 ride. The fact that customers could be paying extreme rates and we have no clue until after (and uber taking 75%) is a disaster for the sub contractor.


----------



## Statia

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Lmao. Cindy ur looking for limo service. Haven't we had this conversation already?



Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 192455
> 
> 
> Cindy ^


She's back. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

Statia said:


> Lmao. Cindy ur looking for limo service. Haven't we had this conversation already?
> 
> She's back. Lol


Welcome back Statia 
Your absence has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## Driver2448

3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.

Trollololo.

Here's what drivers's want.

If I'm ten minutes away for a pickup you're out on the curb when I get there. (Actually cancelled and drove off when I didn't see a passenger at the address) Ten minutes is plenty of time.

Sit in the backseat. I don't usually mind if they are up in the front with my but you Cindy get to sit in the back.

Better tips. Majority of pax's don't tip. It sure would be nice if they did.

And an end to self entitlement by people like yourself Cindy. Why should the driver have to listen to your call through their Blue Tooth system? You're sitting down and can use your phone. I'm driving and don't need that distraction.

Phone call before cancellation - well Cindy seems to me that you must have notifications turned off for arrivals.



Cableguynoe said:


> Am I the only one that keeps going back up to see the doggy pooping?


Cindy has to each time she wants to scroll down to the next page.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


I am sure that most riders have a wish list. Little tweaks that make The riders experience more fulfilling. I get it. But here are a few unfortunate facts:

Uber has reduced drivers incomes, across the nation. Very substantial reductions in many markets. The reduction has many drivers making less than minimum wage. As a result, many of the top tier drivers are leaving the ride share gig. They find a better income from delivering pizza. Very sad. So you can anticipate a substantial increase in drivers that do not speak English, have trashed out cars and lacking basic customer service skills.

Many of your ideas make sense. But unfortunately Uber has bigger challenges than rider comforts. Uber is trying to figure out how to stay in business.

At this point, I would direct your manifesto to UBER. They are in control of your experience. Not the drivers. We do the best we can with the penny' we make each day.

Drive safe.


----------



## AllGold

The only thing I agree with is #18.


----------



## Statia

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back Statia
> Your absence has not gone unnoticed.


Thanks boo. Had to take a much needed break. I see not much has changed. Lol. Happy New Years!


----------



## Uberingdude

Statia said:


> Thanks boo. Had to take a much needed break. I see not much has changed. Lol. Happy New Years!


welcome back!! are you back to Ubering again?


----------



## Statia

Uberingdude said:


> welcome back!! are you back to Ubering again?


Yes at least through out the busy season. Lyft as well. So far it's been ok. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Dropking

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


What a bunch of self-absorbed highly-entitled dribble. So wrong on so many levels. Millennials will be millennials, don't you know.


----------



## lilCindy

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back Statia
> Your absence has not gone unnoticed.





Statia said:


> Thanks boo. Had to take a much needed break. I see not much has changed. Lol. Happy New Years!





Uberingdude said:


> welcome back!! are you back to Ubering again?


I was away also. Happy New Year to you too..


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> I was away too. Happy New Year to you too..


LMAO

A troll with a sense of humor.

Ok, I'll allow your thread to continue.


----------



## wb6vpm

hahahaha


----------



## Statia

lilCindy said:


> I was away too. Happy New Year to you too..


Well Happy New Years to you as well Cindy. Maybe this year you won't piss off too many drivers.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

TLDR do you have a top 3-5?


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> I cannot determine what the driver should get paid. obviously something fair to everyone. I never advocating getting rid of tipping, just going back to a cash based tip system like before. I've seen many drivers post here their tips used to be better when it was like this. I just want to go to a simpler system.


And so you do tip in cash?


----------



## backcountryrez

_I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial._ *How optimistic!*

10. _Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe Super Bowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here._ *You meant to say "unveil", but I digress. *

12. _Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!_* I agree with this, on the condition that our driver ratings also reset to 5.0. Tit-for-tat.*

14._ Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?_
*Here's a little snippet from a local taxi service in Minneapolis. Uber surge rates are still lower.
*









Here's some light reading brought to you by the city of Minneapolis:

Minneapolis, MN Taxi Rates and Average Fares

I didn't comment on the other suggestions because I had no feedback to give on them.


----------



## Spider-Man

simple.
1.pay the driver 1/2 of whatever the taxi rate is in that city. example 3.00$ 1.50$on uber. Driver an rider win.
2.No ratings/ acceptance at all. 
3. 10$ Min Net driver. maybe 15$ for you total. May be kind of high if its a short trip, But this ensures you the driver will go the most direct route time/distance possible. 
4.cancels 5$ even! You as a rider make sure everything is correct before sending out request. then you wont get a fee. 

#5 between Uber and driver. 10% cut. 

thats it.


----------



## Cklw

Statia said:


> Well Happy New Years to you as well Cindy. Maybe this year you won't piss off too many drivers.


too late


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Cindi,

After reading your manifesto again, I would like to add a few comments.

1. You take a ride share instead of a cab to save money and get a quicker pick up. Cabs normally have zero amenities and can take hours to arrive.

2. So you are suggesting that a driver provide amenities, not found in a cab, when the driver is making about 20% of what a cab driver would make?!? Makes no sense.

3. Let me explain ride share. It is a quick and cheap way for ppl to get from point A to point B. That is It! If a driver chooses to spend his pennies on amenities for you, that is his choice. But by no means should it be requested or expected.

4. As for your " request a gender" idea....it is crazy. Drivers are at far greater risk from riders than riders are from drivers. Ride share is not a girls club. It is a serious business, dominated by males. You could wait days for a female, especially at night.

You may want to consider saving up and using a limo service


----------



## lilCindy

AllGold said:


> The only thing I agree with is #18.


Ohhh...so you're in favor of getting paid less and Uber keeping the upfront?

Competing with a bunch of NO English speakers?

Getting support by email instead of talking to a real person?

Getting one star because you didn't know a passenger wanted a different temperature or different music?

I think I'll post a thread where I say passengers should pay double just to see how many drivers have a knee-jerk reaction to disagree with a passenger's opinion.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Cindi,
> 
> After reading your manifesto again, I would like to add a few comments.
> 
> 1. You take a ride share instead of a cab to save money and get a quicker pick up. Cabs normally have zero amenities and can take hours to arrive.
> 
> 2. So you are suggesting that a driver provide amenities, not found in a cab, when the driver is making about 20% of what a cab driver would make?!? Makes no sense.
> 
> 3. Let me explain ride share. It is a quick and cheap way for ppl to get from point A to point B. That is It! If a driver chooses to spend his pennies on amenities for you, that is his choice. But by no means should it be requested or expected.
> 
> 4. As for your " request a gender" idea....it is crazy. Drivers are at far greater risk from riders than riders are from drivers. Ride share is not a girls club. It is a serious business, dominated by males. You could wait days for a female, especially at night.
> 
> You may want to consider saving up and using a limo service


matching women to women would make female driver's feel safe enough to drive at night time so there would be a surge of female driver's. This would lead to more female passengers and more profit to Uber and all its partners.


----------



## Cklw

temperature and music can be requested when you get in car. but please remember everyone' ideal temperature is different


----------



## Sueuber

lilCindy said:


> Ohhh...so you're in favor of getting paid less and Uber keeping the upfront?
> 
> Competing with a bunch of NO English speakers?
> 
> Getting support by email instead of talking to a real person?
> 
> Getting one star because you didn't know a passenger wanted a different temperature or different music?
> 
> I think I'll post a thread where I say passengers should pay double just to see how many drivers have a knee-jerk reaction to disagree with a passenger's opinion.
> 
> matching women to women would make female driver's feel safe enough to drive at night time so there would be a surge of female driver's. This would lead to more female passengers and more profit to Uber and all its partners.


Why do I always see drivers with no english are blamed for rides.At least those no english people will still take you from point A to point B.And why speaking English should matter to you as long as they know how to use navigation and take ur butt to ur destination. YOU DON'T NEED TO SPEAK NEITHER THE DRIVER JUST SHUT UP AND ENJOY THE RIDE.If you need to say anything use sign language.And don't be so proud of your English as a matter of fact "ENGLISH IS JUST A LANGUAGE NOT KNOWLEDGE".


----------



## BenDrivin

lilCindy said:


> I understand this is Lyft's requirement.


You should take Lyft


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> temperature and music can be requested when you get in car. but please remember everyone' ideal temperature is different


Exactly. That is why you should be allowed to request the temperature upon ordering. I do not find it realistic to make all your requests with every driver when after it starts. Some drivers are intimidating if not scary. I've been picked up once by a stern looking Native American late at night. Do you really expect a passenger, especially a small woman to tell him to change his music?



Sueuber said:


> Why do I always see drivers with no english are blamed for rides.At least those no english people will still take you from point A to point B.And why speaking English should matter to you as long as they know how to use navigation and take ur butt to ur destination. YOU DON'T NEED TO SPEAK NEITHER THE DRIVER JUST SHUT UP AND ENJOY THE RIDE.If you need to say anything use sign language.And don't be so proud of your English as a matter of fact "ENGLISH IS JUST A LANGUAGE NOT KNOWLEDGE".


HulkSmash agrees with me. English should be mandatory.


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> HulkSmash agrees with me. English should be mandatory.


Lol 
It's so rare that anyone agrees with you on anything that you make sure to point it out.


----------



## lilCindy

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol
> It's so rare that anyone agrees with you on anything that you make sure to point it out.


Let me summarize Uber Driver's position. If you wish to have a driver change the music you should tell him...even although you should not be able make the request to a driver who's you are comfortable with, who might not understand your English when you request. In other words, go ahead and suffer with the driver, temperature, and music you hate. No wonder why Uber never makes a profit.


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> Let me summarize Uber Driver's position. If you wish to have a driver change the music you should tell him...even although you should not be able make the request to a driver who's you are comfortable with, who might not understand your English when you request. In other words, go ahead and suffer with the driver, temperature, and music you hate. No wonder why Uber never makes a profit.


Ok


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


lilCindy for President of the Rideshare Rider's Association!


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


I could only get to number 8 and I came to the following conclusion: YOU ARE BAT SH!T CRAZY!


----------



## lilCindy

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol
> It's so rare that anyone agrees with you on anything that you make sure to point it out.


UberLala and Demon are also among those who actually GET it. Have you actually ridden as an Uber passenger before?


----------



## RynoHawk

lilCindy said:


> Let me summarize Uber Driver's position. If you wish to have a driver change the music you should tell him...even although you should not be able make the request to a driver who's you are comfortable with, who might not understand your English when you request. In other words, go ahead and suffer with the driver, temperature, and music you hate. No wonder why Uber never makes a profit.


It's not your car. All they are required to do is take you from point a to b. If you want a fancy steak dinner, go to a fancy steakhouse. Don't go to McDonald's and tell them them they would do much better by you review wise if they served you a fancy steak on their dollar menu.


----------



## lilCindy

RynoHawk said:


> It's not your car. All they are required to do is take you from point a to b.


If you can instantly transport me from point a to point b, then fine. But since it's 30 minutes of either comfort or hell, this attitude just won't fly. I bet I could find many threads made by you wondering why you keep getting low ratings.


----------



## UberLaLa

I have Climate Control in my ride...usually set it to 71 degrees, but passenger needs lower or higher...EzPz. Also have A/C & Heated Seats. With a Boss THX Sound System that is very easy to BlueTooth Pair into.


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> UberLala and Demon are also among those who actually GET it. Have you actually ridden as an Uber passenger before?


Probably more than you.
But then again you're not willing to show screenshots to prove you've ridden even once.


----------



## jazzapt

I have a question. My car does not have automatic climate control. How would I go about getting my car to a requested temperature before I pick the pax up?

Before anyone says get a thermostat, I think it would be really unnecessary to spend my own money on that when simple "could you make it a bit hotter/cooler?" should suffice.


----------



## UberLaLa

Wow....I'm feeling the Select Rates in Minneapolis, MN:










The Cost Per Minute is higher here in L.A. @ .40 cents per minute, but we are only $2.41 per mile...


----------



## RynoHawk

lilCindy said:


> If you can instantly transport me from point a to point b, then fine. But since it's 30 minutes of either comfort or hell, this attitude just won't fly. I bet I could find many threads made by you wondering why you keep getting low ratings.


You can look, but you won't find them.


----------



## lilCindy

UberLaLa said:


> I have Climate Control in my ride...usually set it to 71 degrees, but passenger needs lower or higher...EzPz. Also have A/C & Heated Seats. With a Boss THX Sound System that is very easy to BlueTooth Pair into.
> 
> View attachment 192524


LIKE!



RynoHawk said:


> You can look, but you won't find them.


HA! I looked and I found...in about 2 minutes flat!!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rating-system-useless.186590/


----------



## 1.5xorbust

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


You have too much free time on your hands.


----------



## lilCindy

1.5xorbust said:


> You have too much free time on your hands.


said the driver with 516 messages who joined UP on November 22, 2017.


----------



## RynoHawk

lilCindy said:


> LIKE!
> 
> HA! I looked and I found...in about 2 minutes flat!!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/rating-system-useless.186590/


I figured you might pull that one. Except that I'm not complaining "why am I getting low ratings?' I already knew why there because I low rated them for being disgusting and leaving trash in my car. I was complaining about ratings retribution which you clearly stated you wish to return to.


----------



## Sueuber

lilCindy said:


> Exactly. That is why you should be allowed to request the temperature upon ordering. I do not find it realistic to make all your requests with every driver when after it starts. Some drivers are intimidating if not scary. I've been picked up once by a stern looking Native American late at night. Do you really expect a passenger, especially a small woman to tell him to change his music?
> 
> HulkSmash agrees with me. English should be mandatory.


A frog in a pond thinks that the pond is the whole world.


----------



## Statia

lilCindy said:


> Ohhh...so you're in favor of getting paid less and Uber keeping the upfront?
> 
> Competing with a bunch of NO English speakers?
> 
> Getting support by email instead of talking to a real person?
> 
> Getting one star because you didn't know a passenger wanted a different temperature or different music?
> 
> I think I'll post a thread where I say passengers should pay double just to see how many drivers have a knee-jerk reaction to disagree with a passenger's opinion.
> 
> matching women to women would make female driver's feel safe enough to drive at night time so there would be a surge of female driver's. This would lead to more female passengers and more profit to Uber and all its partners.


Cindi there's a rideshare called Go Jane which is for females only.


----------



## lilCindy

RynoHawk said:


> I figured you might pull that one. Except that I'm not complaining "why am I getting low ratings?' I already knew why there because I low rated them for being disgusting and leaving trash in my car. I was complaining about ratings retribution which you clearly stated you wish to return to.


not only you whine about it here, you complained about it to Uber support. You said "Awaiting pre-written, canned response."

in other words you admitted it would be nice If Uber offered phone support.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> Exactly. That is why you should be allowed to request the temperature upon ordering. I do not find it realistic to make all your requests with every driver when after it starts. Some drivers are intimidating if not scary. I've been picked up once by a stern looking Native American late at night. Do you really expect a passenger, especially a small woman to tell him to change his music?
> 
> HulkSmash agrees with me. English should be mandatory.


Don't be scared, put your big girl panties on and ask the driver. majority of the drivers will accommodate you easily. if not, it's about 20 minutes that you suffer.

If you can't last 20 minutes, hate to see how you are on a plane.


----------



## lilCindy

Statia said:


> Cindi there's a rideshare called Go Jane which is for females only.


oh serious?? I don't think they have that in Minneapolis. Some of the know-it-alls were saying that would be illegal to offer.


----------



## UberLaLa

When lilCindy visits L.A. to represent the National Rideshare Rider's Association, as their reigning Queen...I will drive her around in my Select Ride @ X Rates!












Sueuber said:


> A frog in a pond thinks that the pond is the whole world.


I'm not so sure about that: http://slideplayer.com/slide/728988/


----------



## RynoHawk

lilCindy said:


> not only you whine about it here, you complained about it to Uber support. You said "Awaiting pre-written, canned response."
> 
> in other words you admitted it would be nice If Uber offered phone support.


Again, I did not complain why was I getting low ratings. I was complaining about ratings retribution. That was somewhat resolved with riders not being able to see there ratings change until after they rate, something you have stated in your list that should be abolished so that you can go back to giving your own retributive low ratings.


lilCindy said:


> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

lilCindy said:


> said the driver with 516 messages who joined UP on November 22, 2017.


Most of my messages are one or two sentence responses. I haven't written any long winded diatribes yet.


----------



## Sueuber

UberLaLa said:


> When lilCindy visits L.A. to represent the National Rideshare Rider's Association, as their reigning Queen...I will drive her around in my Select Ride @ X Rates!
> 
> View attachment 192532
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that: http://slideplayer.com/slide/728988/


Its a saying not everyone gets it, mostly low IQ.lol


----------



## HighRollinG

Cindy, okay start. I would add:

1. Car decals when drivers get a badge
2. Driver dresscode
3. Mandatory water and mints
4. Lower the cost!
5. All drivers MUST display the lightup logo's and they cant be removed when not on the job!
6. Refunds for dirty cars, and other defects in the experience (odor, floor mats not square etc...)

EDIT: Most important--> place on the app I can 1. silence the driver(mute), request entertaining conversation etc


----------



## Cklw

HighRollinG said:


> Cindy, okay start. I would add:
> 
> 1. Car decals when drivers get a badge
> 2. Driver dresscode
> 3. Mandatory water and mints
> 4. Lower the cost!
> 5. All drivers MUST display the lightup logo's and they cant be removed when not on the job!
> 6. Refunds for dirty cars, and other defects in the experience (odor, floor mats not square etc...)


we don' control the costs, you may pay $20, we get $3.75 of that.

as for the logos, some cities fine you for displaying them when not working, so we have to take them off when not workibg.


----------



## lilCindy

1.5xorbust said:


> Most of my messages are one or two sentence responses. I haven't written any long winded diatribes yet.


I posted my concerns during a time I've had downtime. This is your life!



Cklw said:


> Don't be scared, put your big girl panties on and ask the driver. majority of the drivers will accommodate you easily. if not, it's about 20 minutes that you suffer.
> 
> If you can't last 20 minutes, hate to see how you are on a plane.


if I am in the mood, I can be VERY assertive. Should my shy younger sister who's about to turn 18 be required to state her demands to big strong men as well?


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> I posted my concerns during a time I've had downtime. This is your life!
> 
> if I am in the mood, I can be VERY assertive. Should my shy younger sister who's about to turn 18 be required to state her demands to big strong men as well?


If she is not 18, it is against TOS her to have an uber account


----------



## jgiun1

HighRollinG said:


> Cindy, okay start. I would add:
> 
> 1. Car decals when drivers get a badge
> 2. Driver dresscode
> 3. Mandatory water and mints
> 4. Lower the cost!
> 5. All drivers MUST display the lightup logo's and they cant be removed when not on the job!
> 6. Refunds for dirty cars, and other defects in the experience (odor, floor mats not square etc...)
> 
> EDIT: Most important--> place on the app I can 1. silence the driver(mute), request entertaining conversation etc


I just seen you for the first time posting here and already going to hit the ignore button right after this and NO LIKE


----------



## lilCindy

jgiun1 said:


> I just seen you for the first time posting here and already going to hit the ignore button right after this and NO LIKE


Jguin1 is somebody else that gets it.


----------



## jgiun1

lilCindy said:


> Jguin1 is somebody else that gets it.


Ohh man.....Noe going to rip me to shreds, I'm putting on my tough skin.

Kidding or not I tasted throw up reading that post from him......have at it Noe, give me a whippin


----------



## Igsfire

Response


----------



## Julescase

HighRollinG said:


> Cindy, okay start. I would add:
> 
> 1. Car decals when drivers get a badge
> 2. Driver dresscode
> 3. Mandatory water and mints
> 4. Lower the cost!
> 5. All drivers MUST display the lightup logo's and they cant be removed when not on the job!
> 6. Refunds for dirty cars, and other defects in the experience (odor, floor mats not square etc...)
> 
> EDIT: Most important--> place on the app I can 1. silence the driver(mute), request entertaining conversation etc


2) Are you buying all of the appropriate clothing for all Uber drivers across the board? My .72 cents per mile earnings won't buy much in the lines of "Driver Dress Code" - but if you're donating funds, then let's go shopping!

4) Try taking taxis instead, then come back to complain about the cost of Uber. It's pathetically cheap- you are a little jokester, aren't you?

Are you and Cindi the next Laurel and Hardy? Quite the comic chops, you two!


----------



## Shakur

This thread and thread creator are a joke lmfao.....make the experience more personal???? Conversation?? Temperature? Remove lost item fee?? Drivers need to call you first because you ordered before you were ready???? Gender discrimination? More drivers available at late/early hours? Car details?

Bruh, yes I said BRUH, shut up and google for a professional driving service/limousine service.....you are paying pennies on a dollar for a ride from A to B with uber / lyft....which is everyday people using their personal car to transport you....you want extra YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT, where in this world do you get the best for the least? You can always use a bus, train, foot, bike, etc....

Please come to chicago and magically request me, so I can put you out in the cold the moment you say some stupid **** like this. Easily the dumbest **** I have read in months.



lilCindy said:


> Exactly. That is why you should be allowed to request the temperature upon ordering. I do not find it realistic to make all your requests with every driver when after it starts. Some drivers are intimidating if not scary. I've been picked up once by a stern looking Native American late at night. Do you really expect a passenger, especially a small woman to tell him to change his music?
> 
> HulkSmash agrees with me. English should be mandatory.


What does the guy being "Native American" have to do with anything? Reported for racial profiling.

Lastly, I'll leave you with a tip.....

Save up / stop being cheap and order the service you really need.

You WILL NOT be getting a 2.50 cent pool ride going 15 miles away, with limo / black car service.

I recommend psychiatric treatment because if you are not trolling you are delusional and have an advanced narcissistic mindset. Do you suffer from psychosis? Mentally handicapped? I don't like being harsh towards those that know no better.



lilCindy said:


> If you can instantly transport me from point a to point b, then fine. But since it's 30 minutes of either comfort or hell, this attitude just won't fly. I bet I could find many threads made by you wondering why you keep getting low ratings.


You don't have to put up with 30 minutes of hell, you can get out request a refund and wait for the next driver to pick you up. It's not your car, if you want complete control, buy/use your own car.

Rideshare is people using THEIR OWN PERSONAL VEHICLE to give economically proportioned rides.

You can't be a control freak when using someone else's property.


----------



## jgiun1

Julescase said:


> 2) Are you buying all of the appropriate clothing for all Uber drivers across the board? My .72 cents per mile earnings won't buy much in the lines of "Driver Dress Code" - but if you're donating funds, then let's go shopping!
> 
> 4) Try taking taxis instead, then come back to complain about the cost of Uber. It's pathetically cheap- you are a little jokester, aren't you?
> 
> Are you and Cindi the next Laurel and Hardy? Quite the comic chops, you two!


I did get acid reflux reading his post Jules


----------



## freeFromUber

Shakur said:


> This thread and thread creator are a joke lmfao.....make the experience more personal???? Conversation?? Temperature? Remove lost item fee?? Drivers need to call you first because you ordered before you were ready???? Gender discrimination? More drivers available at late/early hours? Car details?
> 
> Bruh, yes I said BRUH, shut up and google for a professional driving service/limousine service.....you are paying pennies on a dollar for a ride from A to B with uber / lyft....which is everyday people using their personal car to transport you....you want extra YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT, where in this world do you get the best for the least? You can always use a bus, train, foot, bike, etc....
> 
> Please come to chicago and magically request me, so I can put you out in the cold the moment you say some stupid **** like this. Easily the dumbest **** I have read in months.
> 
> What does the guy being "Native American" have to do with anything? Reported for racial profiling.
> 
> Lastly, I'll leave you with a tip.....
> 
> Save up / stop being cheap and order the service you really need.
> 
> You WILL NOT be getting a 2.50 cent pool ride going 15 miles away, with limo / black car service.
> 
> I recommend psychiatric treatment because if you are not trolling you are delusional and have an advanced narcissistic mindset. Do you suffer from psychosis? Mentally handicapped? I don't like being harsh towards those that know no better.
> 
> You don't have to put up with 30 minutes of hell, you can get out request a refund and wait for the next driver to pick you up. It's not your car, if you want complete control, buy/use your own car.
> 
> Rideshare is people using THEIR OWN PERSONAL VEHICLE to give economically proportioned rides.
> 
> You can't be a control freak when using someone else's property.


Apparently you didn't read her last thread...you wanna talk about stupid sh!t...


----------



## Shakur

freeFromUber said:


> Apparently you didn't read her last thread...you wanna talk about stupid sh!t...


No and I'm glad I didn't read HIS last thread. This guy definitely sits in the back and is quiet the entire trip because he'd be walking in the cold or paying a Taxi $25 instead of an uber $6 after getting kicked out of consecutive uber rides.

I don't play, it's my car, I've done about 800 or so rides with uber and lyft since fall semester 2016...and I've kicked out more people than those with thousands of rides.

When a pax act entitled or ignorant like this OP, they get 1 one warning. When ride is over, make sure you report them (whatever issue, be creative), 1 star of course.....if you report these riders the moment the trip ends, your deactivation worries will go away.


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> I cannot determine what the driver should get paid. obviously something fair to everyone. I never advocating getting rid of tipping, just going back to a cash based tip system like before. I've seen many drivers post here their tips used to be better when it was like this. I just want to go to a simpler system.


Should restaurants go back to a cash tip only system too? Maybe we should get rid of smart phones and force people to stand on the curb to flag down a cab. *actually, I don't think that there is any upside to going to cash only tipping now that it's in the app, there is no inconvenience to pax if they don't want to tip; but as someone who rarely carries cash myself, I appreciate the convenience of tipping on my credit card - it's how I tip waiters, haircuts and Uber drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> obviously you would raise the drivers rates and lower the riders costs if you dropped the up front costs.


That is obvious only to you.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Basically, you're full of BS.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Statia said:


> Cindy ur looking for limo service.


She is everything that we hate in a passenger summed up by "Expects limousine service for bus rates". If Original Poster wants a limousine, she should summon Uber Black and pay Uber Black rates.



Statia said:


> Maybe this year you won't piss off too many drivers.


Do not bet on that one.



sellkatsell44 said:


> And so you do tip in cash?


She does not tip at all. She demands quite a bit, but is more than unwilling to pay for it.



Sueuber said:


> And why speaking English should matter to you as long as they know how to use navigation and take ur butt to ur destination.


The bloke drivers in Montréal and Québec City would love you. Perhaps you can convince CUT Montréal that TNC drivers up there need not learn French.



lilCindy said:


> Have you actually ridden as an Uber passenger before?


I have. If I want to be demanding, that means that I want scrape, bow and kowtow, You get that from a limousine. Thus, when I want to be as demanding as Quoted/Original Poster is, I summon Uber Black and pay limousine rates.

If I need a driver who knows what he is doing and where he is going, I summon Uber Taxi and pay those rates (not available in Minnesota)

If I want the cheap way out, I summon UberX. The only thing that I expect from that is a clean car with working heat/AC that he turns on, upon my request and that he takes me from Point A to Point B as I or his GPS direct him.



RynoHawk said:


> It's not your car. All they are required to do is take you from point a to b. If you want a fancy steak dinner, go to a fancy steakhouse. Don't go to McDonald's and tell them them they would do much better by you review wise if they served you a fancy steak on their dollar menu.


Original Poster would be better off paying limousine rates for the limousine service that she demands. Uber has that. It is called Uber Black.



lilCindy said:


> in other words you admitted it would be nice If Uber offered phone support.


Uber _*does*_ offer telephone "support". Note that "support" is enclosed in quotes. There is a reason for that.



Cklw said:


> hate to see how you are on a plane.


I would hate to see how she is in an UberX/Lyft car.



lilCindy said:


> that would be illegal to offer.


It would, but then, double standards and hypocrisy are long and well established hallmarks of the oppress-ER-uh-_*PROGRESS*_ives.



1.5xorbust said:


> I haven't written any long winded diatribes yet.


That is _*my*_ job' at least on YouPeaDotNet, it is.



jgiun1 said:


> Ohh man.....Noe going to rip me to shreds, I'm putting on my tough skin.







(the only Deborah Harry tune that I ever liked)



Ziggy said:


> Maybe we should get rid of smart phones and force people to stand on the curb to flag down a cab. *.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^this, This, THIS, _*THIS*_, _*THIS*_ and _*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Julescase

Seriously, lilCindyLou embodies everything that is wrong with Uber pax. It's almost as if she's trying to be the most annoying pax in existence; there's no way a person could really be this atrociously entitled. 

She does realize I make.72 cents per mile, right? 

You're suffering horribly during your 10-minute trip because you can't listen to your favorite music for those 600 seconds? Yes, you and the children in Somalia who haven't eaten for days but are beaten and raped daily.....you are both suffering. 

Please eat a dick.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

1. ........because you must pay the driver a minimum of something for his trouble to fetch you. If you think that you are going to ride in my vehicle for only a dollar, you are sadly mistaken. This is why I do not accept U-Pool or Lyft Lines. They have something for people who want to pay a dollar to ride. It is called a bus. They have stops all over Minneapolis. Try one.

2. They have taxi hailing applications that allow you to store your favourite drivers. See if one is available that services the Twin Cities. This means, of course, that you will have to pay cab rates. Considering that you expect limousine service for bus rates, that might be a problem.

3. The old tipping system was not broken, it was non-existent. It is barely existent now.

4. The old rating system was worse than broken--it was totally unfair to the drivers. The new one _*ain't none too much no gooder*_.

5. ..........as long as Uber takes the haircut on those and not the driver, I do not have to have a problem with that.

6. One of the purposes of the star system is to warn customers away from bad drivers and drivers away from bad customers.

7. No, if you want a ride, bring your ass outside. You want the ride, it is on you to have your ass outside. If you want to be summoned when your ride arrives, call a cab, call a limousine company or choose Uber Black and pay those rates. If you are riding the bus, the bus does not call you when it shows up at your stop. If you want the ride, you must be at the stop. You are paying little more than bus rates on Uber. Get your behind out to the stop/kerb.

8. If you want that, you need to pick up the telephone, contact a limousine company and let them know your demands and pay their rates. If you are going to pay rates that are little more than those of a bus, you are going to get service that is little better than a bus.

9. I am not going to put up with having everything that I do subject to micromanagement by the passenger. Further, there are reasons not to take the most direct route, at times. While the UberX/Lyft drivers might not know that, I do. I have my reasons for taking the routes that I do. If you know so much more than I do, get a hack or a limousine licence and get out there and drive people your damned self.

10. You complain about UberX as it is. You want Pool? You have just demonstrated convincingly that you talk out of both sides of your mouth.

11. I do not disagree with that one.

12. Allright.

13. If you want this or that music or the heat/AC at whatever, ask the driver. I do not necessarily disagree with the customer's being able to ask for heat or AC when submitting the request, but micromanaging the music is a bit much. Remember, _*I*_ have to do the driving. Annoying and distracting noise such as rap, disco, opera, Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Pink, Gwen Stefani, Katie Perry, Céline Dion. Lionel Ritchie adversely affect my driving. This is why I do not allow them in my car. You can take Little Steven's Underground Garage, Fifties on Five, one of the French channels or you can take OFF. Now, if I am driving a limousine, and you are paying those rates, I can suffer Taylor Swift or Lionel Ritchie. On little more than bus rates, we listen to what I like or nothing.

14. Surges are the only way that TNC drivers actually can turn a profit. Most of the TNC drivers in this country are collecting 1979 cab rates. You can not pay 2018 bills on 1979 pay. If you want surges eliminated, you are going to have to pay cab rates around the clock. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.

15. You should see the horrors that drivers suffer when they contact driver "support". Uber, like many companies, outsources its Customer "Service" overseas. You are fortunate if the "representative" that you get has a command of the English Language that is at the third grade level.

16. The previous "flexibility" was that the driver returned it and ate the cost/lost funds/time required to return it. It is painfully obvious that you have no respect for a driver's time and take no responsibility for your actions or failings. This fee assures that a driver will receive some compensation for his time. Let me ask you, does your job pay you and require you to adhere to a schedule? Yes? That means that your time is worth something. What makes you think that your driver's is not?

17. The drivers are "independent contractors". They work when and if they want. The drivers are not employees. The TNCs can not dictate where, when or even IF they work.

18. Most of it goes to Uber.

19. If you want equality, if you want to play with the Big Boys, you have to play by the Big Boys' Rules. This means that you take what you get. You want equal opportunity for the genders? Keep it equal.

You are obviously everything that a driver hates in a passenger. If you got into my Uber/Lyft car, you would have earned your one star before we got even two blocks. This assumes, of course, that we actually would complete the trip. It takes a great deal to get me to kick a passenger out of my car, but you would accomplish that in record time. If you come to the Capital or Your Nation, I hope that I NEVER get you as a passenger, unless, of course, you hail my cab and pay those rates.

This is America. If you want steak, you pay for steak, You do not pay for hamburger and expect steak. If you want any beer, you can drink Grain Belt. If you want Heineken, you must pay for it. AMERICA: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).


----------



## Shakur

How is Lionel Richie noise or distracting....but that BS you listed not? I joke around at times on here, others am very serious but please stop....Stop dancing around the real issue you have....I'm young but grew up in a bousehold with older parents, SOUL, CONTEMPORARY SOUL/R&B, OLDIES, Easy listening, soft rock ETC IS NOT NOISE.....I listen to most genres of music but as everyone else have my preferences...but my preferences does not equal your music being noise or trash...music is an expression and a form of art that can transcend COMMUNITIES, generations and ignorant stigmas.

You can be a grandpa or a make america great again campaigner, act like HIP-HOP is "noise", forget you were young once upon a time, w.e.... but DO NOT spew ignorance, EVER.

ill Come in here and give you an in depth, FACTUAL, history lesson on the REAL ORIGINS of the music you listen to.....also If I can find a paper I did some years back for Gen Eds, I'll be more than happy to email it to you with all SOURCES CITED and immediately available especially if you are in D.C...


















Reported for blasphemy, bigotry and ignorance


----------



## Over/Uber

Can’t we all just get along??!

Group hug, everybody


----------



## Sueuber

Over/Uber said:


> Can't we all just get along??!
> 
> Group hug, everybody


Can't. There r some UBER EMPLOYEE out here we need to kick them out of this forum.lol


----------



## Bkeddie

Wow I can't believe I actually went thru every single post till this point. Well here is my response to cindi. Lucky here in NYC we are all licensed commercial drivers. So the passengers do have rights. But their rights are limited to a safe,clean,smoke free environment as well as heat/a.c. on request. After that they have no rights. And when they say uber or lyft I tell them to bad I am regulated by the taxi and limousine commission. IPhone charger? Nope! Why Not? Tlc doesn't require it and I don't own a iPhone. Water? Nope not a limo. Bluetooth? Nope my phone is connected to it as I cannot legally use it otherwise. I can go on and on but cindi you would have a two star rating here, wait at least 20 minutes for a ride if you could even get one. And try that attitude with some of our foreigners and they will throw you out on the first well lit street corner as allowed by law. Almost every car here has a dashcam and to there is nothing anyone can do about it just like when you go to a store.

And before cindi talks ratings 4.9 and above on all platforms and was a corporate driver before apps.

Would also like to add that I am a millennial. But since I didn't grow up entitled I don't tolerate entitled millennials


----------



## Another Uber Driver

You criticise me for Fifties on Five and post videos of Pookie Hudson and the Spaniels. Right.
I will listen to The Spaniels, the Marcels, the Del Vikings, all night.

Origins of Rock'n'Roll? How about this? \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/






Soul, you mentioned?






Or was it funk?






Now THAT is music!


----------



## Shakur

Another Uber Driver said:


> You criticise me for Fifties on Five and post videos of Pookie Hudson and the Spaniels. Right.
> I will listen to The Spaniels, the Marcels, the Del Vikings, all night.
> 
> Origins of Rock'n'Roll? How about this? \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul, you mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it funk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is music!


MUSIC THAT YOU LIKE, yes but that does not mean it is not music or "crap" because you do not like it. Do not EVER spew ignorance ANYWHERE about art...your OPINION is not fact. YES, I will give you a detailed lesson if necessary....I gave quick links that I found in my recent played library and yes music from the 50s because dad is from 40s....grandpa from earlier than that. every 90s born milennial or whatever you call us is not unappreciative of the forefathers that set the groundwork for us, so do not be that forefather that cannot appreciate what comes AFTER them. STOP that ignorance.

Actually is pretty funny how people transgress, go from infants to toddlers/tikes that have minimal knowledge, rely on instincts and doing as they see others do/relying on others; to then adolescence and teenage years to adult years where they think for themselves and formulate their own opinions and morals that most likely will dictate their lives from that point on; back to being where they rely on others/instincts while the brain regresses...sometimes being stuck or living in a world that looks and feels nothing like what they want or are used to.....

Translation: DO NOT disrespect LIONEL RICHIE, hip hop, soul, doo *** etc EVER

thanks.


----------



## Lynchian Terror

lilCindy said:


> so you favor keeping the up front costs as they are? I see I'm not the only one who thinks it would be better without them. here's an example of dozens of other threads:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/up-front-pricing-theft.140174/


That subject in thay thread is somethint only the silly drivers worry about. What riders pay has no bearing on what they pay us. They haven't figured thay out yet. The fact that _you _haven't either shows ur about as bright as they are.

We get paid a simple rate regardless of what riders pay. Don't yr own coworkers pay you enuff attention? Why are u here? I shop at Trader Joes but I don't go to Trader Joes employees forum (not that it exists, but if it did....u know what I'm saying)

And it seems the service u wany already exists. Uber is a cheap convenient service. Ur looking for like a black car service. Ur special driver u connected with doesn't want to reconnect with you. If they're making $5 for a ride, u think they wanna stop what their doing and drive to pick u up? Ur not smart and it's really annoying. I guess that's alright cuz ur not the only one. But u don't belong here and no one likes you.

And saying others shouldn't have an attitude cuz you have yr own is like the height of hypocrisy. And I'd bet $10 u never caught that. I'm guessing u sincerely feel that phrase is a cute way to express who u are. And if that's true, it shows how little u value integrity, otherwise you'd appreciate that, like you, others also have shitty attitudes.

And how mentally ill am I that I just bothered to explain this to one of america's many sick disney princesses? When emperor Trump has a heart attack some time around 2021 and Pence takes over as emperor, and the Handmaiden's Tale world comes to be in about 2028, it's the princesses they'll relish putting in their place the most. No handmaiden priveleges for you.

That was pretty dark, but she had it coming. I don't wish for the Handmaiden's Tale reality, I'm just saying, _If....then...._


----------



## flyntflossy10

so what it comes down to, you're pretty much saying women shouldn't have to have the courage to ask a man a simple request?
aren't you taking women back about 40 years by behaving this way?


----------



## Benny Alvarez

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 192455
> 
> 
> Cindy ^


Switch the the dog for a bull and you will hit the jackpot.


----------



## BenDrivin

Shakur said:


> MUSIC THAT YOU LIKE, yes but that does not mean it is not music or "crap" because you do not like it. Do not EVER spew ignorance ANYWHERE about art...your OPINION is not fact. YES, I will give you a detailed lesson if necessary....I gave quick links that I found in my recent played library and yes music from the 50s because dad is from 40s....grandpa from earlier than that. every 90s born milennial or whatever you call us is not unappreciative of the forefathers that set the groundwork for us, so do not be that forefather that cannot appreciate what comes AFTER them. STOP that ignorance.
> 
> Actually is pretty funny how people transgress, go from infants to toddlers/tikes that have minimal knowledge, rely on instincts and doing as they see others do/relying on others; to then adolescence and teenage years to adult years where they think for themselves and formulate their own opinions and morals that most likely will dictate their lives from that point on; back to being where they rely on others/instincts while the brain regresses...sometimes being stuck or living in a world that looks and feels nothing like what they want or are used to.....
> 
> Translation: DO NOT disrespect LIONEL RICHIE, hip hop, soul, doo *** etc EVER
> 
> thanks.


He said Taylor Swift etc. Yer missing the point...he also made some really valid observations, but you are focusing on the music?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Shakur said:


> MUSIC THAT YOU LIKE, yes but that does not mean it is not music or "crap" because you do not like it.


Please demonstrate where I used "crap" to describe any of it. In fact, it was _*you*_ who used a form of "crap", "BS" to describe the music that I like. See the last quote of your post _*infra*_. Let me know if you need a cyber crowbar to pry your foot from your virtual mouth. You can borrow mine.

I did state that I did not like it, and even you, in your last sentence suggest the possibility that someone might not like it. My not liking Lionel Ritchie or rap does not a bigot make, except under the definition of certain people that a bigot is "someone who does not agree with me."



Shakur said:


> Translation: DO NOT disrespect LIONEL RICHIE, hip hop, soul, doo *** etc EVER


If you define "disrespect" as stating that I will not suffer or do not like something, then I am going to have to decline to honour your "request". I do not like anything that Lionel Ritchie ever did. I do not like hip-hop or rap, either. That is how it is. That does not a "bigot" or "disrespector" make.....unless you define a "bigot" or a "disrespector" as "someone who does not agree with me". I never stated that I disliked do-***, marry, Sirrah, I posted that I would listen to the Spaniels, the Marcels and the Del Vikings all night. If those guys _*ain't do-****_, what is?













Shakur said:


> that *BS* you listed not? Reported for blasphemy, bigotry and ignorance


 (emphasis added)


----------



## UberLaLa

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please demonstrate where I used "crap" to describe any of it. In fact, it was _*you*_ who used a form of "crap", "BS" to describe the music that I like. See the last quote of your post _*infra*_. Let me know if you need a cyber crowbar to pry your foot from your virtual mouth. You can borrow mine.
> 
> I did state that I did not like it, and even you, in your last sentence suggest the possibility that someone might not like it. My not liking Lionel Ritchie or rap does not a bigot make, except under the definition of certain people that a bigot is "someone who does not agree with me."
> 
> If you define "disrespect" as stating that I will not suffer or do not like something, then I am going to have to decline to honour your "request". I do not like anything that Lionel Ritchie ever did. I do not like hip-hop or rap, either. That is how it is. That does not a "bigot" or "disrespector" make.....unless you define a "bigot" or a "disrespector" as "someone who does not agree with me". I never stated that I disliked do-***, marry, Sirrah, I posted that I would listen to the Spaniels, the Marcels and the Del Vikings all night. If those guys _*ain't do-****_, what is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)


Maybe he's got some of this, hmmmm?


----------



## lilCindy

Julescase said:


> Seriously, lilCindyLou embodies everything that is wrong with Uber pax. It's almost as if she's trying to be the most annoying pax in existence; there's no way a person could really be this atrociously entitled.
> 
> She does realize I make.72 cents per mile, right?
> 
> You're suffering horribly during your 10-minute trip because you can't listen to your favorite music for those 600 seconds? Yes, you and the children in Somalia who haven't eaten for days but are beaten and raped daily.....you are both suffering.
> 
> Please eat a &%[email protected]!*.


have you even read my posts? I am advocating you get paid more and Uber collects less.

And YES, sometimes a long car ride can be pure Hell. My weekend uber rides are typically 30 minutes, not 10. Have you ever left a nightclub in the summer hot and sweaty and your driver has no AC running?

Have you ever waited outside in 30 degree temperature wearing no jacket and the Uber has the heat way down?

Have you ever taken a ride with a really old driver that has his music cranked up?


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> have you even read my posts? I am advocating you get paid more and Uber collects less.
> 
> And YES, sometimes a long car ride can be pure Hell. My weekend uber rides are typically 30 minutes, not 10. Have you ever left a nightclub in the summer hot and sweaty and your driver has no AC running?
> 
> Have you ever waited outside in 30 degree temperature wearing no jacket and the Uber has the heat way down?
> 
> Have you ever taken a ride with a really old driver that has his music cranked up?


Hey, you didn't answer. Do you tip in cash? If so, how much?

You're the one that mentioned not wanting to walk a block or two, and that that shouldn't be $5 or more...ever think about the driver driving to get you, only to drop off in two blocks..what's the fair price for that? You really think less then $5 is acceptable.


----------



## unPat

lilCindy said:


> Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support p


You must be a s***** passenger. Uber already has a phone support. Did they not send you the email ?


----------



## Shakur

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please demonstrate where I used "crap" to describe any of it. In fact, it was _*you*_ who used a form of "crap", "BS" to describe the music that I like. See the last quote of your post _*infra*_. Let me know if you need a cyber crowbar to pry your foot from your virtual mouth. You can borrow mine.
> 
> I did state that I did not like it, and even you, in your last sentence suggest the possibility that someone might not like it. My not liking Lionel Ritchie or rap does not a bigot make, except under the definition of certain people that a bigot is "someone who does not agree with me."
> 
> If you define "disrespect" as stating that I will not suffer or do not like something, then I am going to have to decline to honour your "request". I do not like anything that Lionel Ritchie ever did. I do not like hip-hop or rap, either. That is how it is. That does not a "bigot" or "disrespector" make.....unless you define a "bigot" or a "disrespector" as "someone who does not agree with me". I never stated that I disliked do-***, marry, Sirrah, I posted that I would listen to the Spaniels, the Marcels and the Del Vikings all night. If those guys _*ain't do-****_, what is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)


Please dispute/debate the actual topic we were discussing and not my use of "BS," I assumed you would do so but chose not to edit it because I thought you would be intelligent enough to debate the actual topic. Point proven, thank you.


----------



## Driver 42

New policy: I look forward to giving every selfish, entitled lilCindy-acting Princess an automatic 1-Star rating in 2018. And a rude behavior write-up.

_You're welcome!_


----------



## Pinapple Man

sellkatsell44 said:


> The fact that you don't understand upfront pricing doesn't affect the drivers earnings in any way other then lessening the likelihood of him or her getting a tip because passengers think "i pay x, driver gets x-uber's cut", which isn't true.
> 
> It's like a China wall between the wages drivers earn and the price passengers pay.
> 
> Didn't bother to read the rest but I see someone is aiming for troll of the year already. Ambitious!
> 
> ETA. I lied. The rating refresh to 5.0...LOL. Someone is sinking fast yeah?


Permission to run over this idiot!! The upfront pricing is where Lyft and FUBER steal from the drivers and more from the customers. Bring back the "Old tipping method" etc times 2, to say nothing was wrong with it may have worked 5 years ago and 85% less ANTS on the road!! I couldn't read past that subtopic or I would be responding till sunrise.


----------



## flyntflossy10

Like seriously, what are you 13 years old? Do you read what you're saying before you hit the post button?


----------



## Tnasty

I think we should install a stun gun in the drivers headrest and when passengers get bored they could push the button.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I understand this is Lyft's requirement.


 In 2 plus years I've called maybe 3 or riders. Don't waste my time, get your ass where you're supposed to be and when you re supposed to be there.

How did ratings change and why should they be reset? Don't be an asshole and your rating will be fine. Is it that hard for you not yo be an asshole?


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> have you even read my posts? I am advocating you get paid more and Uber collects less.
> 
> And YES, sometimes a long car ride can be pure Hell. My weekend uber rides are typically 30 minutes, not 10. Have you ever left a nightclub in the summer hot and sweaty and your driver has no AC running?
> 
> Have you ever waited outside in 30 degree temperature wearing no jacket and the Uber has the heat way down?
> 
> Have you ever taken a ride with a really old driver that has his music cranked up?


 The fact that you are asking me these questions as if they are truly problems and thinking that I should feel sorry for you is absolutely laughable. Take a taxi if it's such torture to be in a car "after being in a nightclub" and having no AC running. I mean, really? REALLY?! I'm not sure if you're asking tongue-in-cheek, or if you truly think that your questions will cause me to sympathize with you about the issues at hand.

And why on earth would you be outside without a jacket in 30° weather to begin with? I have a very simple solution to that problem and it doesn't involve an Uber driver, it involves common sense, and that is to wear a freaking coat for Pete's sake! I mean, I just can't with your "problems"! Do you even understand how ridiculous you sound?

I feel like you're every heinous pax rolled into one clueless, low-IQ, chick who was never told "no" by her parents growing up and has yet to realize the real world isn't going to give her everything she wants "just because."


----------



## HighRollinG

So UBER if you are listening, just sayin there are a lot of great drivers out there would know service. They are happy with their money but work for the extra green by making the experience fit for my generation with cables, music, water and respect. Then there are the drivers on this thread. Just know that you have more in the first category that are not here because they are busy making money and for Gen Z like me,,,making your brand cool.


----------



## merryon2nd

Hear that sound. That pounding sound from far far away? That would be my head. Repeatedly hitting the wall so that I can lose enough brain cells to actually be stupid enough to understand where the bloody hell people like lilcindy come from.

lilCindy. Sweety. Hunny. Darling.

Here's the reality. When ONE customer comes along that is going to take care of ALL my expenses, THEN and ONLY then will they have ANY right to tell me how to functionally use MY personal property. I want to know exactly WHERE you got it in your head that YOU have the right to tell anyone what to do, or how to do it, when they were kind enough to get out of bed, and get into their PERSONAL car and then allow YOU into it for a few miles so that you can get from point A to point B safely, warmly, and without the threat of a DUI.

You want things done your way? Easy. Don't drink and drive your own self in YOUR own car. And leave us alone.

You're an unbelievably wretched human being to think that this world works only for you, and that your drivers are drones to do as you bid. I was going to try to stay quiet, but, CHRIST! YOU ARE EVERYTHING WRONG WITH THIS GENERATION PERSONIFIED!


----------



## HighRollinG

Julescase said:


> The fact that you are asking me these questions as if they are truly problems and thinking that I should feel sorry for you is absolutely laughable. Take a taxi if it's such torture to be in a car "after being in a nightclub" and having no AC running. I mean, really? REALLY?! I'm not sure if you're asking tongue-in-cheek, or if you truly think that your questions will cause me to sympathize with you about the issues at hand.
> 
> And why on earth would you be outside without a jacket in 30° weather to begin with? I have a very simple solution to that problem and it doesn't involve an Uber driver, it involves common sense, and that is to wear a freaking coat for Pete's sake! I mean, I just can't with your "problems"! Do you even understand how ridiculous you sound?
> 
> I feel like you're every heinous pax rolled into one clueless, low-IQ, chick who was never told "no" by her parents growing up and has yet to realize the real world isn't going to give her everything she wants "just because."


Cindy..they dont get it. They are clock punchers who fell into driving. *believe me when they go to a restaurant they have requested a different table, asked for ice or no ice, asked for a shade or umbrella to be moved,,,and a service professional does it.

Of course you should adjust your attire for your night out because they believe 'just showing up' is the job *


----------



## merryon2nd

HighRollinG said:


> Cindy..they dont get it. They are clock punchers who fell into driving. *believe me when they go to a restaurant they have requested a different table, asked for ice or no ice, asked for a shade or umbrella to be moved,,,and a service professional does it.
> 
> Of course you should adjust your attire for your night out because they believe 'just showing up' is the job *


See, that's where you're quite wrong. The service providers you mentioned before are working for an outside entity, with concrete rules and wages that they earn. The property that they use to function is not their own. People walk into said properties understanding that there is a crew of people that are trained specifically to kiss butt. That the property is owned and maintained by someone probably not even on property, and that certain behaviors are expected and trained.

WE, on the other hand, are independent contractors. We have no immediate boss, no trained guidelines, and run our vehicles like a business as our own personal property. Like when you invite people to your house, you expect people to understand that they are temporary guests in your personal property, and they should respect that as they would their own. That we have the right, as independent contractors, operating in our personal property, to deny a job, to end a job early, and to evict those from our personal property that are misbehaving, or mistreating what is ours. Sorta like a bouncer at a night club, or a business owner who just witness their server being spit on and their dish broken in malice from a customer.

A service provider in a restaurant and a rideshare driver acting as a private contractor are two completely different things.


----------



## Driver 42

HighRollinG said:


> ... making the experience fit for my generation with cables, music, water and respect.


I think you're the wanna-be dj loudmouth I threw out of my car?!? Millennials who can't even be bothered to say 'please' and 'thank you' are let out to walk.

If you want to listen to your cRappy music, order a black car or drive your own car to the club.

I don't have an 'ox cord', bro.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> have you even read my posts? I am advocating you get paid more and Uber collects less.
> 
> And YES, sometimes a long car ride can be pure Hell. My weekend uber rides are typically 30 minutes, not 10. Have you ever left a nightclub in the summer hot and sweaty and your driver has no AC running?
> 
> Have you ever waited outside in 30 degree temperature wearing no jacket and the Uber has the heat way down?
> 
> Have you ever taken a ride with a really old driver that has his music cranked up?


I just read your first comment on an old thread of yours- The one where you complained about an Uber driver who gave you a bottle of water, opened the door for you when you were leaving, and sounded like he safely drove you from point a to point B. And for his efforts, you said you "didn't give him a tip of course, and gave him one star of course." WTF? Are you living on planet earth? Your parents failed you big time - it may be prudent for you to take some kind of "Learning about Life" lessons; until you open your eyes and become a better person, your life will suck in all aspects, not just during your Uber rides.

You might be the most clueless, obnoxious person who has ever commented on this site, which is saying a lot.

You need to drive a minimum of 500 trips then come back to this forum with your thoughts on driving for Uber. I guarantee with your shitty attitude and entitled point of view, you wouldn't make it beyond the first trip. Without a doubt .

No wonder your rating is so low and your drivers detest you - you are an absolute nightmare. Hopefully you'll be deactivated soon enough, and then you can start using taxis at 4x the cost and 100x the bad smells.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

HighRollinG said:


> So UBER if you are listening, just sayin there are a lot of great drivers out there would know service. They are happy with their money but work for the extra green by making the experience fit for my generation with cables, music, water and respect. Then there are the drivers on this thread. Just know that you have more in the first category that are not here because they are busy making money and for Gen Z like me,,,making your brand cool.


Well, a 2nd troll as joined the topic. The OP is so clueless and this idiot is going to defend her. High Roller is either an Uber employee or someone without a clue.


----------



## freeFromUber

Hmmm....the consensus seems to be that lilcindy is not too popular on this site...what a surprise....I'm sure it's the same in real life.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Well, a 2nd troll as joined the topic. The OP is so clueless and this idiot is going to defend her. High Roller is either an Uber employee or someone without a clue.


Probably both! They go hand in hand.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Shakur said:


> Please dispute/debate the actual topic we were discussing and not my use of "BS," I assumed you would do so but chose not to edit it because I thought you would be intelligent enough to debate the actual topic. Point proven, thank you.


So you have appointed yourself the referee and declared yourself the winner!!?!!! _*WHAT*_ a surprise! So tell me, Mr. Self-Appointed Referee, precisely _*what*_ is the "actual topic" for this round? Since you have appointed yourself the referee, of course, you will make up and change the "rules" as we go, but, what is it for this round?

The only things that you have proved, aside from your ability to put your cyber foot into your electronic mouth, putting words onto my keybopard, is your ability to make baseless accusations and apply labels to people whose only "sin" is not agreeing with you.

Your calling Fifties on Five "BS" then posting videos from 1950s artists in a feeble attempt to illustrate whatever point that it was that you were trying to make and telling me not to "disrespect do-***" is self-contradictory, twice in one presentation. Hmmmmmm.....................if I am listening to Fifties on Five, I would have to be listening to more than a little do-***, as that form was prevalent in that era. The research that you did for the paper that you mentioned previously _*did*_ inform you of the importance of do-*** to 1950s music, correct? If I am listening to it, I would not be "disrespecting" it, now would I?...........or _*would I*_? We can pass over your using something that you call "BS" as an illustration of "good music". I agree that Pookie Hudson and the Spaniels is good music, but you implied that it was "BS", since they play only "BS" on Fifties on Five, correct?

Other than what I have cited, please inform me, O Most Enlightened of Self-Appointed Referees, precisely _*what*_ point it is that you have "proved".


----------



## PickEmUp

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Why are you in a drivers forum beeching about ways to make rides easier and cheaper for passengers? This crap would in no way improve pay or conditions for drivers.

I would address your individual issues but it would be a waste of time and you have no perspective as a driver.


----------



## lilCindy

Julescase said:


> And why on earth would you be outside without a jacket in 30° weather to begin with? I have a very simple solution to that problem and it doesn't involve an Uber driver, it involves common sense, and that is to wear a freaking coat for Pete's sake!


Do you bring a bulky jacket into a club if you don't have to?


----------



## Superuser

lilCindy said:


> If you can instantly transport me from point a to point b, then fine. But since it's 30 minutes of either comfort or hell, this attitude just won't fly. I bet I could find many threads made by you wondering why you keep getting low ratings.


Then you can Freaking just walk. NO DRIVERS like you. Order Uber Black or a limo if you want that kind of service. My vehicle, my preferences. Simple.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Superuser said:


> Order Uber Black or a limo if you want that kind of service.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> Don't be scared, put your big girl panties on and ask the driver. majority of the drivers will accommodate you easily. if not, it's about 20 minutes that you suffer.
> 
> If you can't last 20 minutes, hate to see how you are on a plane.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/reported-for-music-hahaha.226918/

"Highly rated drivers tell us they ask riders what they want to listen to" So according to your company, it's the driver's responsibility to ask riders what music they want to listen to. I was just making suggestions so you wouldn't have ask riders for every trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> Do you bring a bulky jacket into a club if you don't have to?


I am from Massachusetts. While it is not always quite as cold there as it is in Minnesota, it is cold enough in the Winter and the Summer does come late and leave early, there. I lived in Canada and the Carnic Alps in Italy, both of which are even colder than Minnesota. Neither I, nor most people who live or have lived in those places, go out in the winter time without our being dressed appropriately for it. We do this even if it means that we are bringing a "bulky jacket" into a club. We find it far simpler to deal with the "bulky jacket" than to deal with the consequences of pneumonia or frostbite.

Most of the clubs in Montréal, Boston and The Capital of Your Nation offer hat check. Do not the clubs in Minneapolis do likewise?

............wait a minute, .........never mind..........................it is expected that you tip the hat-check girl..............Heaven Forbid that you should have to tip ANYONE................after all, you do not tip the Uber driver, correct? Why should you tip anyone else? In fact, people should be paying YOU for the "ecstatic privilege" of serving you, correct?

...............Passenger from [the Nether Regions].................... Too bad that one star is the lowest.



lilCindy said:


> "Highly rated drivers tell us they ask riders what they want to listen to"


If you put any credence in Uber's propaganda, you are worse off than I had previously suspected. ...............or do you pay it heed only when it suits you and your purposes?


----------



## Cklw

I haven't been marked down for music, and I never ask about music only thing I ask if temp is fine. rating is high. but still recovering from a retaliatory rating. had a puker who was upset about the cleaning fee.


----------



## freeFromUber

Everyone on this sight should put this lilcindy on ignore.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> I haven't been marked down for music, and I never ask about music only thing I ask if temp is fine. rating is high. but still recovering from a retaliatory rating. had a puker who was upset about the cleaning fee.


how do you know you've never been downrated for music? all the times I've downrated a driver for music, I didn't explain why.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

freeFromUber said:


> Everyone on this sight should put this lilcindy on ignore.


There was a guy from Australia, during her previous tenure on these Boards who could not stop singing her praises. Many of us considered that one or the other was a troll and the one that was left was a sock puppet, but I do not recall that all of us were one-hundred per-cent certain. If Original Poster is, indeed, trolling, she has to be one of the better trolls out there. She certainly shows far more patience than your average troll. Patience is a virtue in which most trolls are severely lacking, as one of the troll's purposes is to call fast and frequent attention to himself. Patience usually does not accompany such characteristics. What is funny is that patience is part of a skill set that makes the best trolls. This, of course, assumes that Original Poster is, indeed, a troll. I am not one hundred per-cent convinced that she is, but _*uh ain't convinced she ain't, neither*_.


----------



## Ziggy

As a long time driver, sometimes pax and former cabbie ... here's my take on your "requests":

1. *Upfront Fees:* By "upfront" fees, you're likely talking about the "base fare" ... or in cabs "flag drop". *While the removal of the "upfront" (base fare/flag drop) would save pax money, it's not like the Uber or cab were sitting right outside your door when you ordered the car ... so the driver had to drive from where they were to where you are (should the driver eat the cost of picking you up?). Q: How much time do you donate to your employer every day?

2. *Fav drivers:* Makes sense to allow Fav Drivers, but it's not as easy as you might think. We had a rideshare company "Fare" that allowed pax to have "Favorite Drivers"; but pax were only matched with the Fav Driver when the driver was online ... and often times the driver was across town or on another trip. And most times pax had to wait an extended time to be matched with the Fav Driver.

3. *Tipping: *There was no tipping system before, cash only is not a system. Should restaurants go back to a cash tip only system too? Maybe we should get rid of smart phones and force people to stand on the curb to flag down a cab. *actually, I don't think that there is any upside to going to cash only tipping now that it's in the app, there is no inconvenience to pax if they don't want to tip; but as someone who rarely carries cash myself, I appreciate the convenience of tipping on my credit card - it's how I tip waiters, haircuts and Uber drivers.

4. *Ratings:* Old rating system was crap, as is the new system.

5. *Loyalty:* I don't have an opinion on loyalty programs either way. Though to put it in perspective, new members of some programs that spend enough money get essentially the same benefits of a member who spends the minimum but has been on the program longer. And I'm pretty certain that cab companies don't have loyalty programs.

6. *Feedback: *While star ratings alone are not very useful for pax to avoid bad drivers; similarly, star ratings are not very useful for drivers to avoid bad pax. It cuts both ways.

7. *Cancellation Call:* Uber alerts pax when the car is en route and lets them know ETA and then alerts them when the car arrives; it's the pax responsibility to be outside and ready to go when the driver arrives. But it's not practical for drivers to call pax before canceling the trip and while there may be some valid reasons why the pax is not at the correct pickup location, I've lost count on how many pax have dropped a pin in a non-surge zone and asked to be picked up in a surge zone to avoid paying surge fare. *NOTE: easiest way to avoid surge is wait until surge is over.

8. *Car Details: *Not as simple as you make it sound; and furthermore, how many pax would cancel a car just because it didn't have a specific amenity? Additionally, I can guarantee that Uber is not going to inventory cars to make sure which amenities they have available. And few, if any, drivers are going to let you connect to their Bluetooth network ... I use my Bluetooth to connect my phone to the car to get my trips & navigation.

9. *Automatic Route Review:* Shortest is not always the cheapest route; furthermore, since most of my pax are going to/from the airport they are more concerned about the fastest route (which generally is the route with the least traffic and not always the shortest route). File a complaint manually, or better yet, retake that trip in a cab to see how much you saved with Uber and call it a day.

10. *UberPool: * I don't do Pool, never have and never will. But even pax that want UberPool some pax try to convince the driver to skip subsequent pickups to avoid riding with another stranger.

11. *Driver Test: *I agree that drivers should have basic city knowledge, but that's because I used to drive a cab in NYC. Bear in mind, you're grabbing a rideshare and for most drivers, Uber is not their full-time job. If you want to ride with someone that had to pass a test, take a cab since most cabbies had to take a knowledge test to get licensed. And while speaking English would be helpful for most pax, conversational English should suffice. Moreover, some drivers are hearing impaired and while they can communicate with pax via text; by law, they cannot be excluded from driving.

12. *Refresh Pax Ratings:* Ratings have always been meaningless. But wiping the slate clean erasing all bad acts from either pax or driver is not a viable solution.

13. *Personal Driver:* Want personalized service? ... order UberBlack. While there are many great UberX cars and drivers, you can't expect First Class amenities at Coach prices. You can't pay for McDonald's and expect Ruth Chris' steak (or maybe you do) ... but you certainly won't get it. And as a Lux/Black driver myself, I know the preferences for most of my regular clients ... and I just ask the pax who are regulars.

14. *Surge: *Taxis don't change their rates because they are governed by city ordinance or code and when the cities do change taxi rates they are generally increased to keep up with the cost of living. Since 2014, Uber has lowered rates at least 5 times in my area always to the benefit of the pax; and they have never been increased even though the cost of living has increased year-over-year. Uber surge is based on supply & demand, if you don't want to pay surge than wait until there are more cars available than pax requests (Economics 101) ... similar to booking a flight on the day of departure you'll pay much more than the people who paid for their tickets 21-days before the trip. *BTW - in many cities, UberX is 50-60% less than a taxi, but you're welcome to take a taxi instead of paying surge or just wait until everyone else has gone home and the surge disappears.

15. *Customer Support Phone:* Good idea, in theory; but with Uber giving 1 Million rides per day, it's hard to imagine how they would handle even 1% call volume ... and obviously, those costs will be passed onto the riders. Currently, the app has a fairly easy process to complain about an issue you are having with your current or previous trip. And if the issue is serious enough, call 911.

16. *Lost Item:* Similar to forgetting something on a plane, it's not easy to retrieve a lost item from your Uber. While I check the car after every trip, you never know where someone is going to "hide" their possessions in your car, even if they didn't intend to. In my case, I've only gotten stung once by someone who negotiated a return fee for me to drop everything and return the GoPro that he had stashed under the front seat (cause he didn't want to step on it) ... and when the pax discovered that he was missing his GoPro, I was already across town 20+ miles away and dropping everything to race the GoPro back to the airport was not on my schedule ... pax offered to give me $25 to race over and give him his GoPro, but when I got to the airport he had sent his 16-year-old kid out to the curb to get it from me (no return fee). Lesson learned. I have the gate codes for all my regulars and can easily drop their lost items back at their house ... anyone else can claim the item from the Uber office or pay for the FedEx & handling (at my convenience). *Drivers should not lose money trying to return your item back to you ... if you left something on the plane you'd likely have to return to the airport or pay for delivery.

17. *Late Hours: * Maybe you don't understand the concept of Uber ... all drivers are "independent contractors"; and, as such, we set our own schedule. If you need a guaranteed ride to the airport, schedule a car service.

18. *Transparency: *In most cases, take the amount of your bill subtract base fare and then subtract 30% ... the remainder generally goes to the driver. *Unless you opted for a pre-negotiated fare, in which case the driver gets much less than the remainder. Expecting Uber to give you their exact formula for what monies go where is like expecting Dr. Pepper to give you the exact recipe for their soft drink ... never gonna happen. Just remember that UberX is generally 50% less than a taxi ... and taxi companies are not telling you how much of the meter goes to the driver vs. taxi company. Similarly, you're probably not asking your grocery store how much net profit they are making on the gallon of milk you just bought ... either you see the value in using Uber or you don't. Bottom line drivers are making much less than you would think ... so tip your drivers. If you typically tip your waitress, Starbucks barista, bartender, hair stylist, etc ... tip your Uber driver as they are doing much more important work than any of the other aforementioned service people ... they are getting you somewhere safe! Tip your driver.

19. *Female Drivers: *Good idea, in theory. But just like you don't like riding with some male drivers late at night, similarly many female drivers don't like picking up male pax, and, as such, many female drivers don't work late nights because of safety concerns. Bottom line, if you don't feel comfortable with the driver that arrives, cancel the trip and try again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Cklw said:


> I haven't been marked down for music, and I never ask about music only thing I ask if temp is fine.


Usually, I have the radio OFF. As a rule, the music question comes up only if the customer asks me to turn on the thing. At that point, I let said customer know what I will and will not permit. It is an old cab habit to have it OFF, as the cab regulations here require that a driver secure the active consent of the customer to "play a radio other than the one used for communications with his dispatcher". The adjudicators always have interpreted this as requiring active consent; lack of objection at the time never has been deemed sufficient.

The Air Condition in both the cab and UberX car work TOO WELL. If you are familiar with the summers in the Capital of Your Nation, that should amaze you. It was funny: when I replaced my cab, it was July. My ratings with Uber Taxi began to tank. I could not understand it. I had a _*brand new car*_. Finally, I get this lady from Uber Taxi, she gets in and immediately begins to caterwaul about how cold it is. I tell her that if she wants me to scale back the thing, I will. After that, I began to wonder if this was the trouble. I started informing my customers that they should say something if the air condition is too cold. My ratings went back to their former high level.

I do not turn on the heat too much in the winter, but I do let the customer know that it is available. If it is below eighty Fahrenheit/twenty seven Centigrade, but it is sticky (as it can get in the late Spring or early Fall, here), I do let the customer know that the air condition DOES work.


----------



## freeFromUber

Ziggy said:


> As a long time driver, sometimes pax and former cabbie ... here's my take on your "requests":
> 
> 1. *Upfront Fees:* By "upfront" fees, you're likely talking about the "base fare" ... or in cabs "flag drop". *While the removal of the "upfront" (base fare/flag drop) would save pax money, it's not like the Uber or cab were sitting right outside your door when you ordered the car ... so the driver had to drive from where they were to where you are (should the driver eat the cost of picking you up?). Q: How much time do you donate to your employer every day?
> 
> 2. *Fav drivers:* Makes sense to allow Fav Drivers, but it's not as easy as you might think. We had a rideshare company "Fare" that allowed pax to have "Favorite Drivers"; but pax were only matched with the Fav Driver when the driver was online ... and often times the driver was across town or on another trip. And most times pax had to wait an extended time to be matched with the Fav Driver.
> 
> 3. *Tipping: *There was no tipping system before, cash only is not a system. Should restaurants go back to a cash tip only system too? Maybe we should get rid of smart phones and force people to stand on the curb to flag down a cab. *actually, I don't think that there is any upside to going to cash only tipping now that it's in the app, there is no inconvenience to pax if they don't want to tip; but as someone who rarely carries cash myself, I appreciate the convenience of tipping on my credit card - it's how I tip waiters, haircuts and Uber drivers.
> 
> 4. *Ratings:* Old rating system was crap, as is the new system.
> 
> 5. *Loyalty:* I don't have an opinion on loyalty programs either way. Though to put it in perspective, new members of some programs that spend enough money get essentially the same benefits of a member who spends the minimum but has been on the program longer. And I'm pretty certain that cab companies don't have loyalty programs.
> 
> 6. *Feedback: *While star ratings alone are not very useful for pax to avoid bad drivers; similarly, star ratings are not very useful for drivers to avoid bad pax. It cuts both ways.
> 
> 7. *Cancellation Call:* Uber alerts pax when the car is en route and lets them know ETA and then alerts them when the car arrives; it's the pax responsibility to be outside and ready to go when the driver arrives. But it's not practical for drivers to call pax before canceling the trip and while there may be some valid reasons why the pax is not at the correct pickup location, I've lost count on how many pax have dropped a pin in a non-surge zone and asked to be picked up in a surge zone to avoid paying surge fare. *NOTE: easiest way to avoid surge is wait until surge is over.
> 
> 8. *Car Details: *Not as simple as you make it sound; and furthermore, how many pax would cancel a car just because it didn't have a specific amenity? Additionally, I can guarantee that Uber is not going to inventory cars to make sure which amenities they have available. And few, if any, drivers are going to let you connect to their Bluetooth network ... I use my Bluetooth to connect my phone to the car to get my trips & navigation.
> 
> 9. *Automatic Route Review:* Shortest is not always the cheapest route; furthermore, since most of my pax are going to/from the airport they are more concerned about the fastest route (which generally is the route with the least traffic and not always the shortest route). File a complaint manually, or better yet, retake that trip in a cab to see how much you saved with Uber and call it a day.
> 
> 10. *UberPool: * I don't do Pool, never have and never will. But even pax that want UberPool some pax try to convince the driver to skip subsequent pickups to avoid riding with another stranger.
> 
> 11. *Driver Test: *I agree that drivers should have basic city knowledge, but that's because I used to drive a cab in NYC. Bear in mind, you're grabbing a rideshare and for most drivers, Uber is not their full-time job. If you want to ride with someone that had to pass a test, take a cab since most cabbies had to take a knowledge test to get licensed. And while speaking English would be helpful for most pax, conversational English should suffice. Moreover, some drivers are hearing impaired and while they can communicate with pax via text; by law, they cannot be excluded from driving.
> 
> 12. *Refresh Pax Ratings:* Ratings have always been meaningless. But wiping the slate clean erasing all bad acts from either pax or driver is not a viable solution.
> 
> 13. *Personal Driver:* Want personalized service? ... order UberBlack. While there are many great UberX cars and drivers, you can't expect First Class amenities at Coach prices. You can't pay for McDonald's and expect Ruth Chris' steak (or maybe you do) ... but you certainly won't get it. And as a Lux/Black driver myself, I know the preferences for most of my regular clients ... and I just ask the pax who are regulars.
> 
> 14. *Surge: *Taxis don't change their rates because they are governed by city ordinance or code and when the cities do change taxi rates they are generally increased to keep up with the cost of living. Since 2014, Uber has lowered rates at least 5 times in my area always to the benefit of the pax; and they have never been increased even though the cost of living has increased year-over-year. Uber surge is based on supply & demand, if you don't want to pay surge than wait until there are more cars available than pax requests (Economics 101) ... similar to booking a flight on the day of departure you'll pay much more than the people who paid for their tickets 21-days before the trip. *BTW - in many cities, UberX is 50-60% less than a taxi, but you're welcome to take a taxi instead of paying surge or just wait until everyone else has gone home and the surge disappears.
> 
> 15. *Customer Support Phone:* Good idea, in theory; but with Uber giving 1 Million rides per day, it's hard to imagine how they would handle even 1% call volume ... and obviously, those costs will be passed onto the riders. Currently, the app has a fairly easy process to complain about an issue you are having with your current or previous trip. And if the issue is serious enough, call 911.
> 
> 16. *Lost Item:* Similar to forgetting something on a plane, it's not easy to retrieve a lost item from your Uber. While I check the car after every trip, you never know where someone is going to "hide" their possessions in your car, even if they didn't intend to. In my case, I've only gotten stung once by someone who negotiated a return fee for me to drop everything and return the GoPro that he had stashed under the front seat (cause he didn't want to step on it) ... and when the pax discovered that he was missing his GoPro, I was already across town 20+ miles away and dropping everything to race the GoPro back to the airport was not on my schedule ... pax offered to give me $25 to race over and give him his GoPro, but when I got to the airport he had sent his 16-year-old kid out to the curb to get it from me (no return fee). Lesson learned. I have the gate codes for all my regulars and can easily drop their lost items back at their house ... anyone else can claim the item from the Uber office or pay for the FedEx & handling (at my convenience). *Drivers should not lose money trying to return your item back to you ... if you left something on the plane you'd likely have to return to the airport or pay for delivery.
> 
> 17. *Late Hours: * Maybe you don't understand the concept of Uber ... all drivers are "independent contractors"; and, as such, we set our own schedule. If you need a guaranteed ride to the airport, schedule a car service.
> 
> 18. *Transparency: *In most cases, take the amount of your bill subtract base fare and then subtract 30% ... the remainder generally goes to the driver. *Unless you opted for a pre-negotiated fare, in which case the driver gets much less than the remainder. Expecting Uber to give you their exact formula for what monies go where is like expecting Dr. Pepper to give you the exact recipe for their soft drink ... never gonna happen. Just remember that UberX is generally 50% less than a taxi ... and taxi companies are not telling you how much of the meter goes to the driver vs. taxi company. Similarly, you're probably not asking your grocery store how much net profit they are making on the gallon of milk you just bought ... either you see the value in using Uber or you don't. Bottom line drivers are making much less than you would think ... so tip your drivers. If you typically tip your waitress, Starbucks barista, bartender, hair stylist, etc ... tip your Uber driver as they are doing much more important work than any of the other aforementioned service people ... they are getting you somewhere safe! Tip your driver.
> 
> 19. *Female Drivers: *Good idea, in theory. But just like you don't like riding with some male drivers late at night, similarly many female drivers don't like picking up male pax, and, as such, many female drivers don't work late nights because of safety concerns. Bottom line, if you don't feel comfortable with the driver that arrives, cancel the trip and try again.


Dude- you wasted so much time responding to this wing nut, I question your state of mind as well.


----------



## Ms. Collette

Troll thread.


----------



## Ziggy

freeFromUber said:


> Dude- you wasted so much time responding to this wing nut, I question your state of mind as well.


Sitting in the airport queue ... I had time to kill, unfortunately. I need my head examined for waiting in the queue this long too. *but I did the response in sections over time


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ziggy said:


> Q: How much time do you donate to your employer every day?


This is what I tell people who expect that I will "give a break on the meter". I ask the customer if he expects me to turn off the thing at some point. Usually he says "yes". I then ask him what time that he must report for his job. "Eight A.M.? What if your boss told you to show up one morning at Six A.M., but told you that he was not going to pay you for those extra two hours?"

"Oh he can't do that, that's not legal."

OR

"_____________(insert string of profanity), that _______________(insert more profanity, often [person who has an unnatural relationship with a female parent or person who is a female dog] is going to _*PAY*_ me!"

"In short, you do not work for free?"

"_*HAY*_-ull, _*NO!*_"

"Then why do you expect ME to work for free?"


----------



## Ziggy

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do let the customer know that the air condition DOES work.


I just point out that people can control the temp to their own liking ... as there are separate controls in the back for the rear seats.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ziggy said:


> there are separate controls in the back for the rear seats.


Cab-2015 Fusion hybrid Uber/Lyft car-2014 Fusion hybrid

Neither has separate controls, and, I doubt that they were available when I bought the cars. The Uber car does have a set of vents on the back of the middle console, which the customer can close. The cab lacks those.


----------



## Ziggy

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is an old cab habit to have it OFF


I used to leave it off because it was more important to hear dispatch for the "good trips" so I could key the mic and snag the trip before someone else (who wasn't paying as much attention) got it.


----------



## gofry

All passengers want is a cheap, fast ride. Anything else is waste of your time or money.


----------



## lilCindy

"Ziggy, post: 3467053, member: 10022"]As a long time driver, sometimes pax and former cabbie ... here's my take on your "requests":

1. *Upfront Fees:* By "upfront" fees, you're likely talking about the "base fare" ... or in cabs "flag drop". *While the removal of the "upfront" (base fare/flag drop) would save pax money, it's not like the Uber or cab were sitting right outside your door when you ordered the car ... so the driver had to drive from where they were to where you are (should the driver eat the cost of picking you up?). Q: How much time do you donate to your employer every day?

_sorry, nobody gets paid for their commute to work. Some of us actually have to pay to get to and from work._

2. *Fav drivers:* Makes sense to allow Fav Drivers, but it's not as easy as you might think. We had a rideshare company "Fare" that allowed pax to have "Favorite Drivers"; but pax were only matched with the Fav Driver when the driver was online ... and often times the driver was across town or on another trip. And most times pax had to wait an extended time to be matched with the Fav Driver.

_most drivers have the same schedules and locations. Some would be worth waiting for._

3. *Tipping: *There was no tipping system before, cash only is not a system. Should restaurants go back to a cash tip only system too? Maybe we should get rid of smart phones and force people to stand on the curb to flag down a cab. *actually, I don't think that there is any upside to going to cash only tipping now that it's in the app, there is no inconvenience to pax if they don't want to tip; but as someone who rarely carries cash myself, I appreciate the convenience of tipping on my credit card - it's how I tip waiters, haircuts and Uber drivers.

_it is all manipulative and in your face. nobody who gives bad service is going to suddenly get a tip just because Uber is trying to force it in an app. _

4. *Ratings:* Old rating system was crap, as is the new system.

_agreed. but the old system provided more information._

5. *Loyalty:* I don't have an opinion on loyalty programs either way. Though to put it in perspective, new members of some programs that spend enough money get essentially the same benefits of a member who spends the minimum but has been on the program longer. And I'm pretty certain that cab companies don't have loyalty programs.

_I would be owed a lot of free trips based on my usage if Uber had a decent program. _

6. *Feedback: *While star ratings alone are not very useful for pax to avoid bad drivers; similarly, star ratings are not very useful for drivers to avoid bad pax. It cuts both ways.

_for years, Uber hid the fact that riders have a rating also from them. there probably already is a secret feedback system in place among drivers already._

7. *Cancellation Call:* Uber alerts pax when the car is en route and lets them know ETA and then alerts them when the car arrives; it's the pax responsibility to be outside and ready to go when the driver arrives. But it's not practical for drivers to call pax before canceling the trip and while there may be some valid reasons why the pax is not at the correct pickup location, I've lost count on how many pax have dropped a pin in a non-surge zone and asked to be picked up in a surge zone to avoid paying surge fare. *NOTE: easiest way to avoid surge is wait until surge is over.

_then why does Lyft do it?_

8. *Car Details: *Not as simple as you make it sound; and furthermore, how many pax would cancel a car just because it didn't have a specific amenity? Additionally, I can guarantee that Uber is not going to inventory cars to make sure which amenities they have available. And few, if any, drivers are going to let you connect to their Bluetooth network ... I use my Bluetooth to connect my phone to the car to get my trips & navigation.

_you have to get a car inspection in order to drive, when can't the inspection places do an inventory as well?_

9. *Automatic Route Review:* Shortest is not always the cheapest route; furthermore, since most of my pax are going to/from the airport they are more concerned about the fastest route (which generally is the route with the least traffic and not always the shortest route). File a complaint manually, or better yet, retake that trip in a cab to see how much you saved with Uber and call it a day.

_that information be available for riders at end of a ride to make that determination._

10. *UberPool: * I don't do Pool, never have and never will. But even pax that want UberPool some pax try to convince the driver to skip subsequent pickups to avoid riding with another stranger.

_I've never taken one, but I understand it is a great way for a rider to save money and for a driver to make more._


----------



## lilCindy

11. *Driver Test: *I agree that drivers should have basic city knowledge, but that's because I used to drive a cab in NYC. Bear in mind, you're grabbing a rideshare and for most drivers, Uber is not their full-time job. If you want to ride with someone that had to pass a test, take a cab since most cabbies had to take a knowledge test to get licensed. And while speaking English would be helpful for most pax, conversational English should suffice. Moreover, some drivers are hearing impaired and while they can communicate with pax via text; by law, they cannot be excluded from driving.

_you are speaking from ignorance. I have had countless frustrating experiences because a driver could not understand me._

12. *Refresh Pax Ratings:* Ratings have always been meaningless. But wiping the slate clean erasing all bad acts from either pax or driver is not a viable solution.

_poor ratings do no necessarily reflect bad acts, but often driver attitudes. makes no sense to carry on ratings year after year without a refresh. _

13. *Personal Driver:* Want personalized service? ... order UberBlack. While there are many great UberX cars and drivers, you can't expect First Class amenities at Coach prices. You can't pay for McDonald's and expect Ruth Chris' steak (or maybe you do) ... but you certainly won't get it. And as a Lux/Black driver myself, I know the preferences for most of my regular clients ... and I just ask the pax who are regulars.

_ummm,,With Uber Black, you are paying for a better vehicle, not for a driver with a better attitude. Yes, at McDonald's you can get extra pickles or order a McDouble with lettuce and Mac Sauce, and they'll give it to you with a smile._

14. *Surge: *Taxis don't change their rates because they are governed by city ordinance or code and when the cities do change taxi rates they are generally increased to keep up with the cost of living. Since 2014, Uber has lowered rates at least 5 times in my area always to the benefit of the pax; and they have never been increased even though the cost of living has increased year-over-year. Uber surge is based on supply & demand, if you don't want to pay surge than wait until there are more cars available than pax requests (Economics 101) ... similar to booking a flight on the day of departure you'll pay much more than the people who paid for their tickets 21-days before the trip. *BTW - in many cities, UberX is 50-60% less than a taxi, but you're welcome to take a taxi instead of paying surge or just wait until everyone else has gone home and the surge disappears.

_I was not aware that taxis were governed by the city. Hopefully theyll do the same fot Uber soon also._

15. *Customer Support Phone:* Good idea, in theory; but with Uber giving 1 Million rides per day, it's hard to imagine how they would handle even 1% call volume ... and obviously, those costs will be passed onto the riders. Currently, the app has a fairly easy process to complain about an issue you are having with your current or previous trip. And if the issue is serious enough, call 911.

_Uber has $70 billion. Even if every single trip cost a $10 support call, it would only cost uber a measly 3.6 billion. sadly, they seem as cheap as their partners_.

16. *Lost Item:* Similar to forgetting something on a plane, it's not easy to retrieve a lost item from your Uber. While I check the car after every trip, you never know where someone is going to "hide" their possessions in your car, even if they didn't intend to. In my case, I've only gotten stung once by someone who negotiated a return fee for me to drop everything and return the GoPro that he had stashed under the front seat (cause he didn't want to step on it) ... and when the pax discovered that he was missing his GoPro, I was already across town 20+ miles away and dropping everything to race the GoPro back to the airport was not on my schedule ... pax offered to give me $25 to race over and give him his GoPro, but when I got to the airport he had sent his 16-year-old kid out to the curb to get it from me (no return fee). Lesson learned. I have the gate codes for all my regulars and can easily drop their lost items back at their house ... anyone else can claim the item from the Uber office or pay for the FedEx & handling (at my convenience). *Drivers should not lose money trying to return your item back to you ... if you left something on the plane you'd likely have to return to the airport or pay for delivery.

_I had something returned to me and paid the driver for it. I was really pissed off to see he charged me on top of that!_

17. *Late Hours: *Maybe you don't understand the concept of Uber ... all drivers are "independent contractors"; and, as such, we set our own schedule. If you need a guaranteed ride to the airport, schedule a car service.

_so many drivers complain about not making enough yet refuse to work when riders are willing to pay? hmmmmm_.

18. *Transparency: *In most cases, take the amount of your bill subtract base fare and then subtract 30% ... the remainder generally goes to the driver. *Unless you opted for a pre-negotiated fare, in which case the driver gets much less than the remainder. Expecting Uber to give you their exact formula for what monies go where is like expecting Dr. Pepper to give you the exact recipe for their soft drink ... never gonna happen. Just remember that UberX is generally 50% less than a taxi ... and taxi companies are not telling you how much of the meter goes to the driver vs. taxi company. Similarly, you're probably not asking your grocery store how much net profit they are making on the gallon of milk you just bought ... either you see the value in using Uber or you don't. Bottom line drivers are making much less than you would think ... so tip your drivers. If you typically tip your waitress, Starbucks barista, bartender, hair stylist, etc ... tip your Uber driver as they are doing much more important work than any of the other aforementioned service people ... they are getting you somewhere safe!

_My trip is often more than the estimate. I would like to know who is screwing me? Uber or the driver? analogy doesn't work. A grocery doesn't estimate that a gallon of milk will cost $2 and then end up giving $4 to the cashier and then pocket the rest. _

19. *Female Drivers: *Good idea, in theory. But just like you don't like riding with some male drivers late at night, similarly many female drivers don't like picking up male pax, and, as such, many female drivers don't work late nights because of safety concerns. Bottom line, if you don't feel comfortable with the driver that arrives, cancel the trip and try again.

_typically I already do cancel multiple times until I get a driver I want. matching girl with girl would simplify this and would attract more female drivers._


----------



## Bkeddie

lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/reported-for-music-hahaha.226918/
> 
> "Highly rated drivers tell us they ask riders what they want to listen to" So according to your company, it's the driver's responsibility to ask riders what music they want to listen to. I was just making suggestions so you wouldn't have ask riders for every trip.
> 
> View attachment 192643


Uber doesn't employ drivers so whatever they say means nothing!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> 1. *Upfront Fees: *_sorry, nobody gets paid for their commute to work. Some of us actually have to pay to get to and from work._
> 
> 2. *Fav drivers:* _most drivers have the same schedules and locations. Some would be worth waiting for._
> 
> 3. *Tipping: *_it is all manipulative and in your face. nobody who gives bad service is going to suddenly get a tip just because Uber is trying to force it in an app._
> 
> 4. *Ratings:* _agreed. but the old system provided more information._
> 
> 5. *Loyalty:* _I would be owed a lot of free trips based on my usage if Uber had a decent program._
> 
> 6. *Feedback: *_for years, Uber hid the fact that riders have a rating also from them. there probably already is a secret feedback system in place among drivers already._
> 
> 7. *Cancellation Call:* _then why does Lyft do it?_
> 
> 8. *Car Details: *_you have to get a car inspection in order to drive, when can't the inspection places do an inventory as well?_
> 
> 9. *Automatic Route Review:* _that information be available for riders at end of a ride to make that determination._
> 
> 10. *UberPool: *_I've never taken one, but I understand it is a great way for a rider to save money and for a driver to make more._


1. Your response has nothing to do with his statements

2. The first sentence is a common misconception among the riding public. The second is, however, not always untrue.

3. No one expects a forced tip. There is no requirement to tip. Do not expect extra if you are not going to compensate for it, though.

4. Its providing "more information" is not reason, alone, to revive it.

5. As long as Uber takes the haircut, take that up with it. If Uber expects the drivers to take the haircut, _*Uh ain't innerstidd*_.

6. First part correct; second part urban myth.

7. It is another way that *Gr*yft compels its drivers to offer limousine service while those drivers collect only bus rates. Uber has its ways of doing that, as well. The TNCs have rendered ample demonstration as to how generous they are with a driver's time and money (redundant, I know).

8. ....because no one is willing to pay for the time that it takes to do that. While entitled people such as you refuse to understand that time is money, unless, of course, it involves your time, that does not mean that time is not money.

9. Too much of that information is subjective. Your average member of the riding public does not know what I know about my streets. If there is a route that you want, speak up BEFORE the driver moves a wheel.

10, It is a way for the customer to save money. It is a way for the TNCs to make money. It is no way for a driver to make money.



lilCindy said:


> 11. *Driver Test: *_you are speaking from ignorance. I have had countless frustrating experiences because a driver could not understand me._
> 
> 12. *Refresh Pax Ratings:* _poor ratings do no necessarily reflect bad acts, but often driver attitudes. makes no sense to carry on ratings year after year without a refresh._
> 
> 13. *Personal Driver:* _ummm,,With Uber Black, you are paying for a better vehicle, not for a driver with a better attitude. Yes, at McDonald's you can get extra pickles or order a McDouble with lettuce and Mac Sauce, and they'll give it to you with a smile._
> 
> 14. *Surge: *_I was not aware that taxis were governed by the city. Hopefully theyll do the same fot Uber soon also._
> 
> 15. *Customer Support Phone:* _ip cost a $10 support call, it would only cost uber a measly 3.6 billion. sadly, they seem as cheap as their partners_.
> 
> 16. *Lost Item: *_I had something returned to me and paid the driver for it. I was really pissed off to see he charged me on top of that!_
> 
> 17. *Late Hours: *_so many drivers complain about not making enough yet refuse to work when riders are willing to pay? hmmmmm_.
> 
> 18. *Transparency: *_My trip is often more than the estimate. I would like to know who is screwing me? Uber or the driver? analogy doesn't work. A grocery doesn't estimate that a gallon of milk will cost $2 and then end up giving $4 to the cashier and then pocket the rest._
> 
> 19. *Female Drivers: *t_ypically I already do cancel multiple times until I get a driver I want. matching girl with girl would simplify this and would attract more female drivers._


11. The poster that you quoted speaks from anything BUT ignorance when it comes to this subject. His experience is not dissimilar to mine, with the exception of the time that I have spent at it. You, on the other hand, young lady, as is typical of the riding public, speak from total ignorance of the realities of this business. ..............not that I expect you to be aware of our problems, or care, but, when you come here and presume to dictate to us on a subject about which you know nothing, you are going to get it handed right back to you in Seven No Ttrump.

12. By "necessarily", you give him back his premise. What you propose is really unnecessary, as the drivers with poor ratings who render poor servuce become quickly apparent and do not last the year.

13. Again, you demonstrate your lack of knowledge of a subject on which you propose to pontificate to us. When you choose Uber Black or Uber Taxi, you ARE paying for a higher calibre of driver. The same goes for Uber Taxi, where available. If nothing else, you are supposed to get a driver who knows where he is going, if you choose either of those. In many places, you must have a special licence to drive a limousine. That licence often requires the passing of a test. Uber has diluted that by accepting non-limousine plates on Black, but the fault there is with Uber, not the driver or customer. Uber will not accept non taxi plate drivers or those lacking a hack licence on Uber Taxi, though, where it is available. You will get at least a more knowledgeable driver on that one (unless, of course, it is your misfortune to get a rookie cab driver).

As for Icky-D's, yes, it will give you extra sauce and pickles, as those things cost them pennies. The free Coke with the upgrade also costs them next to nothing. Icky-D's however, will not, however, put Filet Mignon or even Top Sirloin between the bun halves. Nope, you get the standard Icky-D's 75/25 patty. Icky-D's does not even use real cheese: it is a concoction of oil and artificial unpronounceable chemicals.

14. You are now. As for the second part: _*ABSOLUTELY*_. One of the cab business' loudest complaints about the TNCs is that while they are doing the same things that the cab drivers and companies are doing, they do so without having to suffer the hassles thereof.

15. Once more, you show just how entitled you are. Just because some one or some thing has money, does not mean that it should spend it. Remember, if the Directors and Officers want to keep their jobs, they must, at some point, pay the shareholders.

16. ..........as you should be and you should complain to Uber about it. You must understand, though, that few people are willling to pay for the return of forgotten items. Next to waiting time, that always has been the most frequent source of disputes in the cab business. This is why most drivers either will not, or are slow to return forgotten items. At least, now, Uber has realised that or admitted to it and is paying us something for it.

17. Unlike you, Mademoiselle, some of us drivers actually have a life. It is urban myth, literally and figuratively, that we exist only to drive you from here to there whenever it should strike you to need or want a ride.

18. Please clarify your response, here.


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/reported-for-music-hahaha.226918/
> 
> "Highly rated drivers tell us they ask riders what they want to listen to" So according to your company, it's the driver's responsibility to ask riders what music they want to listen to. I was just making suggestions so you wouldn't have ask riders for every trip.
> 
> View attachment 192643


And im still playing vulger music over a year later...cant report me (and be taken seriously) if ive already reported them lmao


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> how do you know you've never been downrated for music? all the times I've downrated a driver for music, I didn't explain why.


one of the reasons is that pic you posted.


----------



## bender953

1. I will NEVER let someone pair their Bluetooth to my car. Your measly little ride is not worth the hassle of messing with it. Also adds a security risk.
2. I have current pop music on at an acceptable volume in my vehicle. If you don't like the music ask to have it turned down or bring your own headphones. Too many times pax ask to listen to their music which turns out to be rude rap music that they want to turn up so loud I wouldn't be able to hear a fire truck as it plowed into us killing everyone.
3. There was no tipping system before. I at least now I get a few tips!
4. If you earned a bad rating from your drivers it was for a good reason. Resetting it would be rewarding bad riders who would just think it's ok to be obnoxious.
5. So you say maybe you only want a ride only a couple blocks so you don't want to pay a minimum fee but it takes me 10 mins worth of driving to get there so I should just suck it up and eat the wasted gas??

I provide a clean comfortable ride from point A to B not a "kiss my spoiled rear end pampering"

I do agree the driver should be able to speak English and not smell bad or have a dirty bad smelling vehicle.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> one of the reasons is that pic you posted.


I've only been given the option to explain music was reason for downrating in the past couple months. Before then I would probably just one star with no explanation. my solution would help drivers because they would never get downrated based on music again. You just adjust music according to riders preferences upon accepting the trip.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> I've only been given the option to explain music was reason for downrating in the past couple months. Before then I would probably just one star with no explanation. my solution would help drivers because they would never get downrated based on music again. You just adjust music according to riders preferences upon accepting the trip.


You gave drivers 1 star because you didn't like the song on the radio? YOU SUCK YOU POS!


----------



## lilCindy

freeFromUber said:


> You gave drivers 1 star because you didn't like the song on the radio? YOU SUCK YOU POS!


Not just ONE song. LOUD repulsive music for an entire trip.

Why does Uber offer this reason for deducting points if they don't agree this is important?


----------



## george manousaridis

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where do you see my disagreement? I implied your lack of knowledge, which is reenforced here when you say "I thought it was win win if it went into drivers pocket".
> 
> The drivers are paid a certain rate, depending on the area, so it's mileage + time.
> 
> Throwing out upfront pricing isn't going to change that.
> 
> Raising the rates would.
> 
> Or you could tip. Have you tip? Do you even know what's a tip?


Or one other factor moderaror,Uber cuts it take from the earnings of the driver and disposes the patgetic ratings of both side.Ratings are extortion for both users.It xommon knowlesge ratings are abused and many things are stacked against the drivers.


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> Or one other factor moderaror,Uber cuts it take from the earnings of the driver and disposes the patgetic ratings of both side.Ratings are extortion for both users.It xommon knowlesge ratings are abused and many things are stacked against the drivers.


but you agree most of these suggestions would help *both* riders and drivers?


----------



## Ana C.

Is this a joke?


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> but you agree most of these suggestions would help *both* riders and drivers?





lilCindy said:


> but you agree most of these suggestions would help *both* riders and drivers?


Cindy in a due respect to drivers and riders.Rarings out to the gallows,problems all around the Uber doing things.Upfront changes or predertimed Estimated fares are good for the rider and driver.Its pending on distance of travel a d how well the driver knows his area.Its has its ups and downs.But i also must point out very clear that we drivers only need one false and fraudulent accusation from a paxs,and we are deactivated.Know for a driver where does it leave then?No income,well for me this gig is exactly a "gig",fired , sacked or deactivated....leaves the driver high and dry.But for the stupid rider who madea fraudulent accusation and shoyld pay compensation to the driver.Lots of variants,its happened to me where a bunch of college students did that ,but it didnt stick,they actually lied to their parents who paid for their trip.Blatant lies and fraudlent accusations.Ehat decision i took is no women in my car anymore.Eliminates the pathetic gender rape allegations on a driver.So there is much to contend,its acdrivers ans riders choice to execute what is fit for them,basicaly honesty prevails tge evil.So figure.



freeFromUber said:


> You gave drivers 1 star because you didn't like the song on the radio? YOU SUCK YOU POS!


I got down rated because of my looks and age.Lol go figure


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> Cindy in a due respect to drivers and riders.Rarings out to the gallows,problems all around the Uber doing things.Upfront changes or predertimed Estimated fares are good for the rider and driver.Its pending on distance of travel a d how well the driver knows his area.Its has its ups and downs.But i also must point out very clear that we drivers only need one false and fraudulent accusation from a paxs,and we are deactivated.Know for a driver where does it leave then?No income,well for me this gig is exactly a "gig",fired , sacked or deactivated....leaves the driver high and dry.But for the stupid rider who madea fraudulent accusation and shoyld pay compensation to the driver.Lots of variants,its happened to me where a bunch of college students did that ,but it didnt stick,they actually lied to their parents who paid for their trip.Blatant lies and fraudlent accusations.Ehat decision i took is no women in my car anymore.Eliminates the pathetic gender rape allegations on a driver.So there is much to contend,its acdrivers ans riders choice to execute what is fit for them,basicaly honesty prevails tge evil.So figure.
> 
> I got down rated because of my looks and age.Lol go figure


but you agree there would be no rape charges fake or real if women were always paired with women?


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> but you agree there would be no fake rape charges if women were always paired with women?


it dwpends


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> if I am in the mood, I can be VERY assertive. Should my shy younger sister who's about to turn 18 be required to state her demands to big strong men as well?


No you're aren't assertive, you are a passive aggressive see you next week.

If you were assertive you wouldn't be here complaining about whether happened., you would be telling us how you stopped the incident from happening. You're nothing more than a spoiled little brat who needs a good spanking and to be taught a lesson or 50.


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> Not just ONE song. LOUD repulsive music for an entire trip.
> 
> Why does Uber offer this reason for deducting points if they don't agree this is important?


Respect has gone out the window.Lots to consider,but once again the odds are stacked against the driver.I si aknowlesge there are bad and good in riders and drivers


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> but you agree there would be no rape charges fake or real if women were always paired with women?


Nah because Women rape women, as with many cases with men, are just afraid to report it.

Also you probably should know, 90% dgaf about ratings. As long as they report you, your 1 star means nothing lmao, youre beating a dead horse.

Thread should be closed, this is just a troll.


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> Respect has gone out the window.Lots to consider,but once again the odds are stacked against the driver.I si aknowlesge there are bad and good in riders and drivers


they are stacked against the riders even more. we cannot control the climate, the music, the route, the speed, the nothing! if we get a crappy driver with the attitude that their only job is to take us from a to b, we are screwed!


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> Not just ONE song. LOUD repulsive music for an entire trip.
> 
> Why does Uber offer this reason for deducting points if they don't agree this is important?


you have the option of exiting the vehicle and cancelling the trip. You act like they kidnapped you. Your taste in music is your taste lmfao just like that other guy that ran n told on me lmfaaoooo


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> they are stacked against the riders even more. we cannot control the climate, the music, the route, the speed, the nothing! if we get a crappy driver with the attitude that their only job is to take us from a to b, we are screwed!


how often do you summon an uber?You have a drivers profile as yoyr finger tips,do you look at that at all?


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> they are stacked against the riders even more. we cannot control the climate, the music, the route, the speed, the nothing! if we get a crappy driver with the attitude that their only job is to take us from a to b, we are screwed!


No you arent screwed, you are forced to do what you should do, sit down, shut up and get out. If you want control, drive your own car or order a limo.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> then why does Lyft do it?


Doesn't matter, use Lyft if you're not happy with the system .. 
Better yet, Use a taxi, no cancel fees.

This is a pointless rebuttal.. By your logic you should be charged $2.50 per mile and $1.00 per minute. Why. Why do cabs charge that much?


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> how often do you summon an uber?You have a drivers profile as yoyr finger tips,do you look at that at all?


?



Shakur said:


> No you arent screwed, you are forced to do what you should do, sit down, shut up and get out. If you want control, drive your own car or order a limo.


Although we are paying...


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> ?
> 
> Although we are paying...


Dont you examine tour allocated drivers profile that uber gives access to you?


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> but you agree there would be no rape charges fake or real if women were always paired with women?


Lesbians.

Hello.


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> ?
> 
> Although we are paying...


Which is why you are more than capable of cancelling the trip, and you can request a refund if ya want. Ill take my cancellation fee and satisfaction of watching you get out in middle of street in the cold and hike it.....as I ride away playing Gucci Gang filling out a report on your rudeness and 1 starring you simultaneously.


----------



## lilCindy

Shakur said:


> Which is why you are more than capable of cancelling the trip, and you can request a refund if ya want. Ill take my cancellation fee and satisfaction of watching you get out in middle of street in the cold and hike it.....as I ride away playing Gucci Gang filling out a report on your rudeness and 1 starring you simultaneously.


if I can cancel with no fee, then no problem.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Lesbians.
> 
> Hello.


serious?? outside of prison, has there been a single lesbian rape in the past 10 years?


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> but you agree most of these suggestions would help *both* riders and drivers?


NO NO AND HELL NO. No one agrees with you,


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> if I can cancel with no fee, then no problem.
> 
> serious?? outside of prison, has there been a single lesbian rape in the past 10 years?


Cindy if you are familiar with thw Uber Rider app then you can make a choice of selections.Look at the Drivers profile,or if you understand how the syatem works you will be able to work.with your choice.A drivers profile looks somwthing loke mine below.Examine what you want whwn you osummon your ride and if you dont.like what you see then cancel before a five minute deadline then you will have no issues.i as a driver usually dont move within 60 seconds of accepting a ride.This gives timw foe the rider to examine whatbthey are getting.So balance your choices cindy


----------



## lilCindy

freeFromUber said:


> NO NO AND HELL NO. No agrees with you,


I was asking George.


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> if I can cancel with no fee, then no problem.
> 
> serious?? outside of prison, has there been a single lesbian rape in the past 10 years?


Idc who pays the fee, long as Im paid for you getting in idc if they wind up refunding you, itll be in my account already.... but in all seriousness, i report IMMEDIATELY, youll most likely be receiving an email about your behavior so therefore no refund 

And stop bad trolling, of course women rape women, at least be an entertaining troll


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> Cindy if you are familiar with thw Uber Rider app then you can make a choice of selections.Look at the Drivers profile,or if you understand how the syatem works you will be able to work.with your choice.A drivers profile looks somwthing loke mine below.Examine what you want whwn you osummon your ride and if you dont.like what you see then cancel before a five minute deadline then you will have no issues.i as a driver usually dont move within 60 seconds of accepting a ride.This gives timw foe the rider to examine whatbthey are getting.So balance your choices cindy


I do that all the time, but usually based off someones picture and name. matching by gender would simplify that.


----------



## george manousaridis

george manousaridis said:


> Cindy if you are familiar with thw Uber Rider app then you can make a choice of selections.Look at the Drivers profile,or if you understand how the syatem works you will be able to work.with your choice.A drivers profile looks somwthing loke mine below.Examine what you want whwn you osummon your ride and if you dont.like what you see then cancel before a five minute deadline then you will have no issues.i as a driver usually dont move within 60 seconds of accepting a ride.This gives timw foe the rider to examine whatbthey are getting.So balance your choices cindy


So Cindy next time you summon your Uber,chexk out the driver profile,if you dont like it,cancel and reorder like many riders do with me.Easy,not hard,and if a driver is a creepy freak then you can rate and advertise or conplain about the driver to your local law enforcemnt


----------



## lilCindy

Shakur said:


> And stop bad trolling, of course women rape women, at least be an entertaining troll


May be, but it's a man bites dog type of event.


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> I do that all the time, but usually based off someones picture and name. matching by gender would simplify that.


Point understood,then why use Uber if your receiving what you want?Use another service if its available,ride a local taxi,...you have choices.



lilCindy said:


> May be, but it's a man bites dog type of event.


well cindy i got news for you.I got accused of unethical behavior and ripping them off,by a bunch of drunk young girls and also a lot more.So where does it leave a driver like me and many others that are genuine.And you know what to,those drunk girls are worse than thugs,from know its only males,i cancel soon as i see a females name.Straight out cancel


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> Point understood,then why use Uber if your receiving what you want?Use another service if its available,ride a local taxi,...you have choices.
> 
> well cindy i got news for you.I got accused of unethical behavior and ripping them off,by a bunch of drunk young girls and also a lot more.So where does it leave a driver like me and many others that are genuine.And you know what to,those drunk girls are worse than thugs,from know its only males,i cancel soon as i see a females name.Straight out cancel


that is why you should have an option to pair by gender. I'm called a troll by the same people who claim F on F stranger rape is the same as M on F stranger rape.

I think I'll make a thread where I advocate riders pay for Uber gas just to see these guys disagree with me. You know they will.


----------



## Saltyoldman

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Well, a 2nd troll as joined the topic. The OP is so clueless and this idiot is going to defend her. High Roller is either an Uber employee or someone without a clue.


Yeeaaahhh, I'm going out on a limb and going to say probably both


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> that is why you should have an option to pair by gender. I'm called a troll by the same people who claim F on F stranger rape is the same as M on F stranger rape.
> 
> I think I'll make a thread where I advocate riders pay for Uber gas just to see these guys disagree with me. You know they will.


To me as a person,as a member here and more....you are most welcome .You make valid points and sometimes not so, but i do the same to.We are only human,but its nature.I agree with the gender options,but maybe you can write a email to Uber in your local jurisdixtion Green light hub.Wait for their response.


----------



## Bkeddie

Whoa now I am definitely getting in on this. I had a guy try to grab my junk. Cracked him and spent four hours with svu cops. I have had numerous women touch me inappropriately. So don't day it doesn't happen. Forget all of the times I have been invited up. Since I am married I don't appreciate the touching. And honestly women in my experience are just as bad as men.

Maybe we can also add a no families option since parents let their kids do whatever or maybe a no millenials option too. You do not get to pick and choose who serves you at McDonald's.


----------



## lilCindy

george manousaridis said:


> To me as a person,as a member here and more....you are most welcome .You make valid points and sometimes not so, but i do the same to.We are only human,but its nature.I agree with the gender options,but maybe you can write a email to Uber in your local jurisdixtion Green light hub.Wait for their response.


I was kinda hoping better support from you George. maybe you've been a driver too long?


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> I was kinda hoping better support from you George. maybe you've been a driver too long?


Or maybe he is coming to his senses.


----------



## lilCindy

freeFromUber said:


> Or maybe he is coming to his senses.


he was always sweet. Hopefully he doesn't become another bitter entitled driver.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> I've only been given the option to explain music was reason for downrating in the past couple months. Before then I would probably just one star with no explanation. my solution would help drivers because they would never get downrated based on music again. You just adjust music according to riders preferences upon accepting the trip.


all you got to do is ask when you get in a car, that easy.

the pax shouldn't have to put in 20 options, then waot 30 minutes while uber tries to match all your criteria



lilCindy said:


> but you agree there would be no rape charges fake or real if women were always paired with women?


women have raped women, men have raped men


----------



## Saltyoldman

*Your a

SNOWFLAKE *


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> that is why you should have an option to pair by gender. I'm called a troll by the same people who claim F on F stranger rape is the same as M on F stranger rape.
> 
> I think I'll make a thread where I advocate riders pay for Uber gas just to see these guys disagree with me. You know they will.


rape is rape no matter who commits it.

so dont belittle rape victims by saying f on f victims aren't as victimized as m on f.

If you need help learning that there isn't a difference, go volunteer at victims advocates group. local shelter and so forth.


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> he was always sweet. Hopefully he doesn't become another bitter entitled driver.


SadUber was smart enough to know he needed proof.

You don't provide any because every one of your rides/stories are fake.


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> that is why you should have an option to pair by gender. I'm called a troll by the same people who claim F on F stranger rape is the same as M on F stranger rape.
> 
> I think I'll make a thread where I advocate riders pay for Uber gas just to see these guys disagree with me. You know they will.


Tf?

Rape is rape

Youd rather a woman rape you? Lmao youre running out of interesting comments 

Stop trolli g



lilCindy said:


> he was always sweet. Hopefully he doesn't become another bitter entitled driver.


There is no such thing as an entitled driver

It is their car, not yours....you are paying for a ride not ownership


----------



## Ziggy

gofry said:


> All passengers want is a cheap, fast ride. Anything else is waste of your time or money.


 Not all pax. I drive Lux/Black/SUV and my pax are looking for a reliable ride most are happy to pay $5/mi ... and they tip well. Granted some X in town make more than I do, but they also drive a heck of a lot more pax and miles. 60% of my trips are with the same pax.



lilCindy said:


> they are stacked against the riders even more. we cannot control the climate, the music, the route, the speed, the nothing! if we get a crappy driver with the attitude that their only job is to take us from a to b, we are screwed!


You can always ask the driver to stop the ride if you feel uncomfortable and get another car. Stop taking X and you'll find that Lux/Black cars are more than willing to cater to your requests ... the only exception might be "speed" as I will not drive faster than is safe or allowed by law.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Y 1. I agree fully, ZERO % of the upfront increase goes to the driver
2. the drivers will still refuse if they are over 10 minutes away there's really no point
N 3. I'm considering saying something rude here, so i'm not
Y 4. I don't care whatever
N 5. The margins are too low, the drivers need to be getting more, uber is losing money, these need to stop not increase
Y 6. OK i'll give you this one
Y 7. I also agree
N 8. nope, passenger count is all you are going toget
N 9. The shortest route isn't always the best. accidents, traffic, closed roads, uber is too incompitent to keep track of all of this
N 10. Pool is horrible, you ever get into a car with a "handsy" drunk guy?
Y 11. An in person interview would also help with this, but alas, uber won't do it.
N 12. No, sounds like you have a bad rating? People earn bad ratings for a reason
N 13. no, just no. You are paying sub taxi prices for a sub taxi service.
14. Yes the base rates need to be double to triple what they currently are (depending on the city) then do away with surges. Drivers need higher rates when it's slow not when it's busy
Y 15 I agree
N 16 Hello!!! 711 trash can. Because if a driver has to return an item for free that's where it can end up.
N 17 more drivers = less $ per driver, this would only come with a massive rate increase
Y 18 I agree
19 How many female drivers do you think there are? Not enough... won't work the way you want it to, dream on.

So out of your 19 things...
7 I believe are not asking too much.
9 Your out of your minds
2 dream ons

and 14...

Your not paying enough for the service, yes surges are not the answer but surges make up a very high % of a lot of drivers total revenue. Doing away with the surges would have to come with a very high increase in price. Uber can't throw money at the problems forever to treat you like the entitled snowflake you seem to be. And the drivers deserve to get more than they are getting.

Here in Orlando the cab companies pay a lot better than uber/lyft do. Walmart pays better than uber does without surges/during daylight hours.

Uber is a broken system, your on the winning side of it for the time being. When management wakes up and raises the price you'll be in for a shock


----------



## lilCindy

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Y 1. I agree fully, ZERO % of the upfront increase goes to the driver
> 2. the drivers will still refuse if they are over 10 minutes away there's really no point
> N 3. I'm considering saying something rude here, so i'm not
> Y 4. I don't care whatever
> N 5. The margins are too low, the drivers need to be getting more, uber is losing money, these need to stop not increase
> Y 6. OK i'll give you this one
> Y 7. I also agree
> N 8. nope, passenger count is all you are going toget
> N 9. The shortest route isn't always the best. accidents, traffic, closed roads, uber is too incompitent to keep track of all of this
> N 10. Pool is horrible, you ever get into a car with a "handsy" drunk guy?
> Y 11. An in person interview would also help with this, but alas, uber won't do it.
> N 12. No, sounds like you have a bad rating? People earn bad ratings for a reason
> N 13. no, just no. You are paying sub taxi prices for a sub taxi service.
> 14. Yes the base rates need to be double to triple what they currently are (depending on the city) then do away with surges. Drivers need higher rates when it's slow not when it's busy
> Y 15 I agree
> N 16 Hello!!! 711 trash can. Because if a driver has to return an item for free that's where it can end up.
> N 17 more drivers = less $ per driver, this would only come with a massive rate increase
> Y 18 I agree
> 19 How many female drivers do you think there are? Not enough... won't work the way you want it to, dream on.
> 
> So out of your 19 things...
> 7 I believe are not asking too much.
> 9 Your out of your minds
> 2 dream ons
> 
> and 14...
> 
> Your not paying enough for the service, yes surges are not the answer but surges make up a very high % of a lot of drivers total revenue. Doing away with the surges would have to come with a very high increase in price. Uber can't throw money at the problems forever to treat you like the entitled snowflake you seem to be. And the drivers deserve to get more than they are getting.
> 
> Here in Orlando the cab companies pay a lot better than uber/lyft do. Walmart pays better than uber does without surges/during daylight hours.
> 
> Uber is a broken system, your on the winning side of it for the time being. When management wakes up and raises the price you'll be in for a shock


don't agree with all you say but doesn't come as a shock that the one with most common sense herr is a taxi driver.



Shakur said:


> Tf?
> 
> Rape is rape
> 
> Youd rather a woman rape you? Lmao youre running out of interesting comments
> 
> Stop trolli g
> 
> There is no such thing as an entitled driver
> 
> It is their car, not yours....you are paying for a ride not ownership


and what are the stats of F on F stranger rape? Basically this driver argues a woman is just as safe with any man as she is with a woman.


----------



## george manousaridis

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. Your response has nothing to do with his statements
> 
> 2. The first sentence is a common misconception among the riding public. The second is, however, not always untrue.
> 
> 3. No one expects a forced tip. There is no requirement to tip. Do not expect extra if you are not going to compensate for it, though.
> 
> 4. Its providing "more information" is not reason, alone, to revive it.
> 
> 5. As long as Uber takes the haircut, take that up with it. If Uber expects the drivers to take the haircut, _*Uh ain't innerstidd*_.
> 
> 6. First part correct; second part urban myth.
> 
> 7. It is another way that *Gr*yft compels its drivers to offer limousine service while those drivers collect only bus rates. Uber has its ways of doing that, as well. The TNCs have rendered ample demonstration as to how generous they are with a driver's time and money (redundant, I know).
> 
> 8. ....because no one is willing to pay for the time that it takes to do that. While entitled people such as you refuse to understand that time is money, unless, of course, it involves your time, that does not mean that time is not money.
> 
> 9. Too much of that information is subjective. Your average member of the riding public does not know what I know about my streets. If there is a route that you want, speak up BEFORE the driver moves a wheel.
> 
> 10, It is a way for the customer to save money. It is a way for the TNCs to make money. It is no way for a driver to make money.
> 
> 11. The poster that you quoted speaks from anything BUT ignorance when it comes to this subject. His experience is not dissimilar to mine, with the exception of the time that I have spent at it. You, on the other hand, young lady, as is typical of the riding public, speak from total ignorance of the realities of this business. ..............not that I expect you to be aware of our problems, or care, but, when you come here and presume to dictate to us on a subject about which you know nothing, you are going to get it handed right back to you in Seven No Ttrump.
> 
> 12. By "necessarily", you give him back his premise. What you propose is really unnecessary, as the drivers with poor ratings who render poor servuce become quickly apparent and do not last the year.
> 
> 13. Again, you demonstrate your lack of knowledge of a subject on which you propose to pontificate to us. When you choose Uber Black or Uber Taxi, you ARE paying for a higher calibre of driver. The same goes for Uber Taxi, where available. If nothing else, you are supposed to get a driver who knows where he is going, if you choose either of those. In many places, you must have a special licence to drive a limousine. That licence often requires the passing of a test. Uber has diluted that by accepting non-limousine plates on Black, but the fault there is with Uber, not the driver or customer. Uber will not accept non taxi plate drivers or those lacking a hack licence on Uber Taxi, though, where it is available. You will get at least a more knowledgeable driver on that one (unless, of course, it is your misfortune to get a rookie cab driver).
> 
> As for Icky-D's, yes, it will give you extra sauce and pickles, as those things cost them pennies. The free Coke with the upgrade also costs them next to nothing. Icky-D's however, will not, however, put Filet Mignon or even Top Sirloin between the bun halves. Nope, you get the standard Icky-D's 75/25 patty. Icky-D's does not even use real cheese: it is a concoction of oil and artificial unpronounceable chemicals.
> 
> 14. You are now. As for the second part: _*ABSOLUTELY*_. One of the cab business' loudest complaints about the TNCs is that while they are doing the same things that the cab drivers and companies are doing, they do so without having to suffer the hassles thereof.
> 
> 15. Once more, you show just how entitled you are. Just because some one or some thing has money, does not mean that it should spend it. Remember, if the Directors and Officers want to keep their jobs, they must, at some point, pay the shareholders.
> 
> 16. ..........as you should be and you should complain to Uber about it. You must understand, though, that few people are willling to pay for the return of forgotten items. Next to waiting time, that always has been the most frequent source of disputes in the cab business. This is why most drivers either will not, or are slow to return forgotten items. At least, now, Uber has realised that or admitted to it and is paying us something for it.
> 
> 17. Unlike you, Mademoiselle, some of us drivers actually have a life. It is urban myth, literally and figuratively, that we exist only to drive you from here to there whenever it should strike you to need or want a ride.
> 
> 18. Please clarify your response, here.


Perfectly stated,thank you moderator,.



lilCindy said:


> I was asking George.


It's cool


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> don't agree with all you say but doesn't come as a shock that the one with most common sense herr is a taxi driver.
> 
> and what are the stats of F on F stranger rape? Basically this driver argues a woman is just as safe with any man as she is with a woman.


lilCindy you said m on f rape was different then f on f. rape is rape, period.


----------



## Uber's Guber

lilCindy said:


> 2018: What passengers want


----------



## george manousaridis

Cklw said:


> all you got to do is ask when you get in a car, that easy.
> 
> the pax shouldn't have to put in 20 options, then waot 30 minutes while uber tries to match all your criteria
> 
> women have raped women, men have raped men


And to add to this about the touching issue,I have been sexually groped and touched and tried to get kissed by agay male.Thee more bUT want the heck,I am an ex security guard that has worked in gay venues and am accustomed to getting groped,it's not a nice feeling,but it was a job and I was better looking those younger days.


----------



## freeFromUber

Cklw said:


> lilCindy you said m on f rape was different then f on f. rape is rape, period.


Of course you are right dude, but you should have figured out by now Cindy is on another planet.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Uber's Guber said:


>


You'll get nothing and like it. Don't even need to watch the vid. Love it


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> don't agree with all you say but doesn't come as a shock that the one with most common sense herr is a taxi driver.
> 
> and what are the stats of F on F stranger rape? Basically this driver argues a woman is just as safe with any man as she is with a woman.


No do not skew my statement.

YOU stated female on female rape is not as bad as male on female rape.

RAPE IS RAPE.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> Do you bring a bulky jacket into a club if you don't have to?


You keep proving my point, over and over and over and over....

I'd ask you to simply stop talking except your posts are so beyond ridiculous, I'm actually getting a kick out of how out of touch you appear to be.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

How is it that a topic this stupid is still going on? I guess the OP adding more and more ridiculous posts and responses just fuels the fire but why oh why does everyone keep falling for this nonsense.
This topic is NOT real. This poster presents suggestions without any basis in reality. Other fake posters support her posts. I apologize for repeating myself but this is ALL FAKE NONSENSE.
It's much the same as SadUbers posts. Write something completely outrageous and see how long you can string folks along so you make it into the Most Replied Thread feature. It's just someone screaming for attention and we should all feel sorry for the OP.


----------



## lilCindy

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> we should all feel sorry for the OP.


supposedly not even an Uber driver any more, yet has posted over 1500 messages to this site in the past year...


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> supposedly not even an Uber driver any more, yet has posted over 1500 messages to this site in the past year...


your point being what?


----------



## merryon2nd

Its sad really. Lil Miss Cindy can't get enough attention at home. And Uber drivers that she rides with are too mean and don't listen to her whine. So she has to come bother us with her nonsense. I actually kinda feel bad for her really.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> they are stacked against the riders even more. we cannot control the climate, the music, the route, the speed, the nothing!


Open your damn mouth and ask, most drivers will accommodate, although for what you're paying, you really shouldn't expect to be catered to. It's like going to McDonald's and expecting prime rib at dollar menu prices. Get a god damn grip on reality.

You are a spoiled little brat, a selfish entitled see you next week, and just a horrible person.

Someone really needs to put you over their knee, or car hood or kitchen table and teach your fat ass a lesson. Turn you 50 shades of purple.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> supposedly not even an Uber driver any more, yet has posted over 1500 messages to this site in the past year...


Girl, you have wayyyyy too much free time on your hands.

Have you ever considered volunteering your generous amounts of free time to a worthy cause? As much as your comedy is appreciated on this forum, there are people and animals in need of all kinds of help.

Google "(your city) volunteer opportunities" for more information; I'm sure you could be doing a lot more than voicing your entitled concerns on a forum where you don't even belong.

Now, I need to get ready to go to my second job (to help support my family and myself), but I'll probably be checking in if I have any down time over the next 12-14 hours. Isn't there somewhere you need to be? A job? Charitable work? Taking "Life Lesson" classes to open your eyes and learn all about those things your parents apparently never taught you?

Oh yeah, you're probably headed out to da clurb, sans jacket...


----------



## lilCindy

Julescase said:


> Girl, you have wayyyyy too much free time on your hands.
> 
> Have you ever considered volunteering your generous amounts of free time to a worthy cause? As much as your comedy is appreciated on this forum, there are people and animals in need of all kinds of help.
> 
> Google "(your city) volunteer opportunities" for more information; I'm sure you could be doing a lot more than voicing your entitled concerns on a forum where you don't even belong.
> 
> Now, I need to get ready to go to my second job (to help support my family and myself), but I'll probably be checking in if I have any down time over the next 12-14 hours. Isn't there somewhere you need to be? A job? Charitable work? Taking "Life Lesson" classes to open your eyes and learn all about those things your parents apparently never taught you?
> 
> Oh yeah, you're probably headed out to da clurb, sans jacket...


Umm, I have downtime because I have a cold. I sure wouldn't be wasting my time on this dumb site on a weekend. I had some really bad experiences with some drivers that were on my mind so I did an Internet search to see if other riders had the same experience and it brought me back to the same dumb site.

no surprise that a bad attitude among drivers is so universal.

btw, I have a job too.


----------



## Cklw

got a cold? Should have brought your coat


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> that is why you should have an option to pair by gender. I'm called a troll by the same people who claim F on F stranger rape is the same as M on F stranger rape.


Pairing by gender is a horrible idea.

What protects the driver?

What stops a drunk male thug from using a woman's name or account to lure a woman to his location ?

If you don't like the service, pay for a car service and make these requests upon making arrangements.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Pairing by gender is a horrible idea.
> 
> What protects the driver?
> 
> What stops a drunk male thug from using a woman's name or account to lure a woman to his location ?
> 
> If you don't like the service, pay for a car service and make these requests upon making arrangements.


terrible idea? Tell that to Forbes.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...n-aims-to-ease-passengers-fears/#7e2063d7d14b

if this comes to Minneapolis I'll sign up for it in a second, if their rates are the same.


----------



## Cklw

but i identify as female, and I like females.


----------



## bmedle

lilCindy said:


> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.





lilCindy said:


> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.


How much do you expect to pay if you're only going a "block or two?" Oh, and you'd like the amenities listed in militant manifesto point No. 13 for less than five dollars?


----------



## jgiun1

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> How is it that a topic this stupid is still going on? I guess the OP adding more and more ridiculous posts and responses just fuels the fire but why oh why does everyone keep falling for this nonsense.
> This topic is NOT real. This poster presents suggestions without any basis in reality. Other fake posters support her posts. I apologize for repeating myself but this is ALL FAKE NONSENSE.
> It's much the same as SadUbers posts. Write something completely outrageous and see how long you can string folks along so you make it into the Most Replied Thread feature. It's just someone screaming for attention and we should all feel sorry for the OP.


It makes good reading if a slow day on forum....I always take my iPhone with me to toilet and this ranks up there with good reading while on porcelain God.


----------



## Red Leader

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


First, you simply don't understand how this works.

Second, you get the service you pay for.

Third, virtually all,of your suggestions are available.....in a black car service. See the second line of this post.


----------



## Saltyoldman

jgiun1 said:


> It makes good reading if a slow day on forum....I always take my iPhone with me to toilet and this ranks up there with good reading while on porcelain God.


I concur, My vape and a pack of baby wipes! Post up till my leg falls asleep


----------



## dirtylee

How about drivers required to have a taxi license?


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> terrible idea? Tell that to Forbes.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...n-aims-to-ease-passengers-fears/#7e2063d7d14b
> 
> if this comes to Minneapolis I'll sign up for it in a second, if their rates are the same.


I'm telling it to you, Idgaf what Forbes says or how you get around. I would not let my daughter or wife drive for Uber if they simply let any rider request a female driver.

Why can't I as a driver only receive request from attractive large breasted women.?

Come on, get your simple , entitled brain out of your ass and use some common sense.

If that article is referring to see jane go, the riders are vetted and it's more expensive . It's not as basic and simplistic as Uber.

The more refined any business becomes the more expensive it's products become. Those costs get incorporated into the the price. Your sub $1.00 /mile rides are nearing an end. Uber is subsidizing less and less.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> Umm, I have downtime because I have a cold. I sure wouldn't be wasting my time on this dumb site on a weekend. I had some really bad experiences with some drivers that were on my mind so I did an Internet search to see if other riders had the same experience and it brought me back to the same dumb site.
> 
> no surprise that a bad attitude among drivers is so universal.
> 
> btw, I have a job too.


 Hopefully you won't be taking Uber in the future - from everything you're saying it sounds like you should only be taking taxis and paying 4x as much for less comfort and more bad smells.


----------



## HighRollinG

Julescase said:


> Hopefully you won't be taking Uber in the future - from everything you're saying it sounds like you should only be taking taxis and paying 4x as much for less comfort and more bad smells.


Get over this pay/cheap blah blah. If you pay $1 for a Coke or $5 for a Coke its still a Coke. Uber drivers dont just change and become great service providers with a rate shift. The fact that you put such little value on your time is not Cindy's issue


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> You just adjust music according to riders preferences upon accepting the trip.


No either you take what I want to hear or take OFF. I am not going to listen to "music" that I hate. That means that I am not listening to Katie Perry, Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Pink, Céline Dion, The Commodores, or Gwen Stefani. When I have a customer, usually the radio is OFF, anyhow; old cab habit.



lilCindy said:


> Not just ONE song. LOUD repulsive music for an entire trip.


You are a Big Girl, now. If you do not like the music, ask the driver to turn OFF the music. If he balks, ask him to pull to the closest "Safe" place and discharge you. Complain to Uber and summon another one.



lilCindy said:


> their only job is to take us from a to b, we are screwed!


If you want something more than Point A to Point B, summon something that offers that and pay for it. If you are paying little more than bus rates, what makes you think that you deserve more than bus service?



Shakur said:


> *1. *you have the option of exiting the vehicle and cancelling the trip.
> 
> *2. *You act like they kidnapped you.
> 
> *3. *Your taste in music is your taste lmfao just like that other guy that ran n told on me lmfaaoooo


1. She does not seem to understand that.

2. To read some of what she posts, you would think that someone is holding a firearm to her head and compelling her to summon Uber.

3. When you report someone for disagreeing with you and concoct something about "bigoted", it is "righteous", but when someone reports you for rules violations, he is "running and telling on you". Sharpton is getting old, so maybe he is thinking about retiring. You would make a perfect replacement for him. Call him.



Shakur said:


> sit down, shut up and get out. If you want control, drive your own car or order a limo.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS, _*THIS*_ and _*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

just add........................"and pay for it"....................................



wk1102 said:


> Better yet, Use a taxi, no cancel fees. Why do cabs charge that much?


Just add "and pay for it". Cabs charge that much because brake jobs, tyres, gasolene, oil and air conditioning repairs are expensive. That brake job costs the same three hundred dollars whether it is on a cab or a TNC car. The Michelin costs the same one hundred fifty dollars whether you put it onto a taxicab or a TNC car. Gasolene is the same two dollars fifty the U.S. Gallon whether it goes into the tank of a cab or a TNC car. Oil is the same three dollars the quart whether that crankcase is under the hood of a cab or a TNC car. It costs three hundred dollars to get that air condition fixed on both the cab and the TNC car. Cab drivers cover their seats and put rubber on the floors because it is easier to keep it clean. If the customer ralphs on the floor, some old newspaper to sop it up, some bleach, a little Spray Nine and the next customer never knows. Get the ralph into the cloth covered seats and carpeting of a TNC car and the smell NEVER goes away. It costs money to cover the seats and the floors. The cab drivers who are owner-operators must pay for their cars and turn a profit. The TNC drivers must do the same, except that it is difficult for them to turn a profit when they are collecting 1979 fares but have 2018 expenses.



lilCindy said:


> Although we are paying *bus rates*...


FIFY



lilCindy said:


> George. maybe you've been a driver too long?


It is something called "experience". Hit the streets yourself and see if you do not become embittered after some appalling treatment at the hands of several of your customers.

Experience is a Teacher;
But what really makes me burn:
She is always teaching me the things
I do not care to learn.



freeFromUber said:


> Or maybe he is coming to his senses.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



lilCindy said:


> Hopefully he doesn't become another bitter entitled driver.


Is your definition of "entitled" someone who expects to be treated as if he were an actual human being and is unhappy when that does not happen"?



Shakur said:


> There is no such thing as an entitled driver It is their car, not yours....*you are paying for a ride not ownership*


 (emphasis added)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^a-GAIN, THIS, _*THIS*_ and *THIS*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
These people seem to think that for six dollars fifty or whatever it is that they pay to Uber, they own your soul. I must wonder what makes them think that for said six dollars fifty, they think that they get more than a ride from A to B in a clean and comfortable car (or as clean as it can be kept--with all of the salt that they have put onto the roads here for the little dusting of snow that came here, going to the car wash is pointless. Your car will be covered with salt again in about five blocks).



Ziggy said:


> Stop taking X and you'll find that Lux/Black cars are more than willing to cater to your requests ... the only exception might be "speed" as I will not drive faster than is safe or allowed by law.


What you post makes sense and is what several of us have been trying to tell her. Her "reasoning" for expecting steak for hamburger prices is that Icky-d's gives you extra Secret Sauce and pickles if you ask for them. Secret Sauce and pickles are cheap. Steak costs far more than hamburger, but she does not get it. I wish that she would get hold of a lawyer and have him sue whoever told her that you can pay for a hamburger, small fries and a coke and get a Seven Course Meal for it.

At least she will answer you. She will not respond to me. I suspect that is because the last time that she tried to tango with me, she got burned pretty badly.



lilCindy said:


> doesn't come as a shock that the one with most common sense herr is a taxi driver.


This is because we KNOW this business. We and the limousine drivers are the professionals. We have been at this for a while, so we know what we are doing and what to expect. As I do know what it what, I suspect that is why you do not respond to me. No biggie, Mears Troll Number 4 can tell it to you the same that I can. He knows what it what, out here.



lilCindy said:


> Umm, I have downtime because I have a cold. a bad attitude among drivers*passengers* is so universal.


FIFY



Cklw said:


> got a cold? Should have brought your coat


Good burn: +1



Cklw said:


> but i identify as female, and I like females.


..........and given the court rulings, the laws in many cities and states, if you put on a dress and go apply to drive for one of these "female only" companies, they will have to accept you as a "female driver". The Demokratik Lephte Koast Ideal Paradise Dream State People's Republik of Kaliphornia will require that they accept you as a driver or a customer.



Julescase said:


> you should only be taking taxis and paying 4x as much for less comfort and more bad smells.


I do not know what goes on with the cabs in Los Angeles, but here, it is only the rental cabs that are beat up and smell. Many of the drivers here are owner-operators and are the only ones driving their cars. They keep them up and in good condition out of pride and because the Regulations require it. There is an age/mileage limitation on the cabs, here.

Keep in mind, too, that there is a large difference between what the customer pays to Uber and what the driver receives. In fact, what the customer pays to Uber varies wildly for the same trip. As a driver, you receive twenty-five to fifty per-cent of what the cab driver receives. The customer pays to Uber eighty five to fifty per-cent of what he would pay to a cab driver---------and this on base rates.


----------



## Bpr2

_Screw That _on #13


----------



## RynoHawk

I can't believe I read the whole thing.

You read it, Ryno!


----------



## rbkg40

Cindy, I have been a driver for 3 months out of necessity (eg. Laid off), I have read what you have put as suggestions for possible improvements. I do have to say that I have come to the conclusion that you are delusional to even think that the majority of what you are listing is actually reasonable or beneficial to any driver of Uber/Lyft. We are not your personal servants. After we invest anywhere from 10 - 20 minutes or more for anything barely more than our earnings of $3.00 for your short trip request. I am surprised you are not asking for drivers to provide a steamed towel during the trip.

I strongly urge you seek professional help in getting the dossage of your medication increased and stepping away from the keyboard to have your aluminum foil hat placed back on your head.


----------



## Junior_14

lilCindy is a perfect example of a rider from hell.


----------



## bmedle

wk1102 said:


> If that article is referring to see jane go, the riders are vetted and it's more expensive . It's not as basic and simplistic as Uber.


I'm sure that the OP, who is unhappy with having to pay five bucks to go down the block will be happy to pay the premium and probably wait longer.


----------



## Shakur

Where is cindy for the entertainment

*Pops popcorn*


----------



## george manousaridis

Junior_14 said:


> lilCindy is a perfect example of a rider from hell.


Cindy needs to pull back a few cogs in the gears,drivers are doing it hard,Uber is to blame for the riders that think they own the car and the driver.Just hope Cindy doesnt do any harm to.a drivwr.by false accusations and injury insurance claims.God help the driver.


----------



## MercDuke

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think we can all just agree Cindy is the cheapest and most entitled passenger there is.


Amen Sister! Cindy is another PAX who should buy a car, or take the bus, or walk. Please, don't take Uber. EVER!

The more I think about it, Cindy is probably trolling us, I mean, it's cold, so you take an Uber 2 blocks and complain about the fee? Can you not fathom that someone has to drive to pick you up?


----------



## Julescase

HighRollinG said:


> Get over this pay/cheap blah blah. If you pay $1 for a Coke or $5 for a Coke its still a Coke. Uber drivers dont just change and become great service providers with a rate shift. The fact that you put such little value on your time is not Cindy's issue


None of your comment makes any sense - each sentence is it's own mystery wrapped in an enigma wrapped in a riddle. I never mentioned Cindy's specific issues - she has too many to list and I'm not a professional psychiatrist.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


I agree with # 18.

That's it.

You're clearly a shill. I really like this from #1: "When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this?"
Gee, I can't imagine. So $5 is too much? Even with #8 and 13? Just, wow.


----------



## Oscar Levant

lilCindy said:


> I cannot determine what the driver should get paid. obviously something fair to everyone. I never advocating getting rid of tipping, just going back to a cash based tip system like before. I've seen many drivers post here their tips used to be better when it was like this. I just want to go to a simpler system.


If you want to know, just assume the drivers are getting reamed, 'cause they are. I took someone from the airport to a point 3 miles away, for which they were charged about $15, and I recieved less than 4 bucks. Uber will say I was payed "75%" of the fair, but they don't tell you that it's 75% of the fair above the booking fee, the service fee, and the airport fee ( which comes to about $10) and the fare was about 15, so 75% of the five bucks above the 10 of which the driver gets no part. nowadays, it's less than 75% because upfront pricing is resulting in increased fares, but they are still paying drivers a fixed rate per mile. I get 93 cents per mile. Note that I drove a taxi in 1977, and I was paid 80 cents per mile. So, 40 years later, a modest increase, but the thing is, rents are 10x more, gas is many times more, etc etc.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

lilCindy said:


> I've been picked up once by a stern looking Native American late at night. Do you really expect a passenger, especially a small woman to tell him to change his music?


I don't expect ANY pax to TELL me to change my music ever. And I'm a female, btw.



lilCindy said:


> have you even read my posts? I am advocating you get paid more and Uber collects less.
> 
> And YES, sometimes a long car ride can be pure Hell. My weekend uber rides are typically 30 minutes, not 10. Have you ever left a nightclub in the summer hot and sweaty and your driver has no AC running?
> 
> Have you ever waited outside in 30 degree temperature wearing no jacket and the Uber has the heat way down?
> 
> Have you ever taken a ride with a really old driver that has his music cranked up?


I didn't see ANYWHERE where you advocated paying the driver more. Please point that out for me.

You have a truly difficult life. I'm surprised you don't just buy a car...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

lilCindy said:


> supposedly not even an Uber driver any more, yet has posted over 1500 messages to this site in the past year...


Not smart enough to read my by line? Still gotta feel sorry for you. Read what it says in my signature. Maybe you have not been around long enough to remember when Uber called us Partners and not drivers.


----------



## Ziggy

1 -


lilCindy said:


> sorry, nobody gets paid for their commute to work. Some of us actually have to pay to get to and from work.


Lots of people get paid for their commute to work (politicians, military, local police & fire, pilots, pro athletes, etc.) ... you may not, but that doesn't mean that no one does.

2 -


lilCindy said:


> most drivers have the same schedules and locations. Some would be worth waiting for.


Some full-time drivers have the same schedules; however, the very nature of driving (point A to B) predicates that they are unlikely to be in the same locations day after day unless their pax are regulars that are always going to the same locations. *the only drivers who have the same schedules and locations are bus drivers.
3 -


lilCindy said:


> _it is all manipulative and in your face. nobody who gives bad service is going to suddenly get a tip just because Uber is trying to force it in an app. _


Do you feel manipulated by the _____ (Tip Line) on every restaurant check? Tip if you want, there is nothing requiring you to tip. But the tip option was added to the app to resolve the suit against Uber for Uber's claim that "tip was included" but never was. BTW - have you lodged a complaint against Lyft for having in-app tipping, as the Lyft app has had in-app tipping for several years?

6 -


lilCindy said:


> _for years, Uber hid the fact that riders have a rating also from them. there probably already is a secret feedback system in place among drivers already._


 Similarly, for years Uber told riders that the "tip was included" when, in fact, it never was. *Urban myth, drivers do not have a secret feedback system to keep track of riders;

7 -


lilCindy said:


> _then why does Lyft do it?_


As someone else pointed out, there is a toll-free number for pax to call Uber.

8 -


lilCindy said:


> _you have to get a car inspection in order to drive, when can't the inspection places do an inventory as well?_


The car inspection is performed by state agencies in many states - good luck getting state agencies to perform this. You forget that you're talking about mostly part-time drivers with private cars ... and state inspections that are only required once per year. As if you always have the same items in your suitcase every time you travel.

10 - 


lilCindy said:


> I've never taken one, but I understand it is a great way for a rider to save money and for a driver to make more.


 riders might save some money, but they have to ride with other unknown pax (there was one guy in NYC using UberPool as his mobile Tinder ... consider that. According to all the UberX/Pool drivers I know, they definitely are not making more money driving Pool.

11 - 


lilCindy said:


> _you are speaking from ignorance. I have had countless frustrating experiences because a driver could not understand me._


 maybe you have a problem communicating with the driver. I've been a professional driver probably longer than you have been alive; furthermore, I speak 4 languages fluently (English, Spanish, Russian, Dutch) and conversational ASL. Frankly, I've never had a rider I couldn't communicate with and I've done over 4,500 Uber/TNC rides, more than 5K cab rides and more than 3K Black Car rides. There's almost always a way to resolve communication differences, it's incumbent on you to either communicate clearly to the driver too ... or feel free to hire a Black/Limo or a cab ... as professional drivers tend to pay more attention to details than the part-time UberX driver.

13 - 


lilCindy said:


> Uber Black, you are paying for a better vehicle, not for a driver with a better attitude.


Most Black drivers are professional drivers and as professional drivers, we conduct business professionally ... otherwise, we wouldn't keep our regular clients. And while there are some cities that Uber doesn't require licensed Black drivers; many cities do by city ordinance. And as Another Uber Driver pointed out most Taxi drivers are also more professional than the part-time X driver.

14 -


lilCindy said:


> I was not aware that taxis were governed by the city. Hopefully theyll do the same fot Uber soon also


 Unlikely ... Uber is pressing states hard to squash any attempts to legislate any restrictions on Uber. Texas recently caved under pressure from Uber ... and a state law now restricts any city from regulating anything related to Uber/Lyft.

16 - 


lilCindy said:


> _I had something returned to me and paid the driver for it. I was really pissed off to see he charged me on top of that!_


 You should have filed a complaint with Uber. Albeit, maybe you had an attitude with the driver when he returned your item, which resulted in him triggering the charge.

17 - 


lilCindy said:


> _so many drivers complain about not making enough yet refuse to work when riders are willing to pay? hmmmmm_.


 most drivers are complaining about rate cuts and over-saturation. Bear in mind, drivers are self-employed; as such, they can choose to work when they want. Unless there are enough riders expecting rides around the same time, there isn't enough incentive for most drivers to go online. Your best bet to get a car when virtually no one else wants a ride is you should schedule a car service or Super Shuttle. And while I often go out for one single trip with a regular client, I am getting paid Black rates $5/mi ... and I'm looking at the long game since my regulars ride with me normally once a week. But if I were running X and I could only find 1 or 2 trips between 4-6am ... frankly, I'd never go online at those times either ... because 1-2 rides in 2 hours doesn't pay the bills. *Bottom line, drivers are driving to make a living or at least generate profit. If you need a guaranteed ride, schedule a car service or Super Shuttle.

18 - 


lilCindy said:


> My trip is often more than the estimate. I would like to know who is screwing me? Uber or the driver?


 An estimate is just that an estimate. Estimates are based on the most direct route to the destination and don't include factors like traffic, weather or road conditions. You likely weren't screwed by either the driver or Uber; there may have been more traffic at the time your ride occurred or other road conditions that caused the estimate to be lower than the actual fare. BTW - when the estimate was higher than the actual fare did you pocket the difference or did you give it as a tip to the driver? I'm betting you pocketed the difference ... just saying.

19 - 


lilCindy said:


> matching girl with girl would simplify this and would attract more female drivers.


 Like I said before, many female drivers don't feel comfortable driving at night because unlike your ride with a sober male driver, in most cases they end up getting drunk male riders in their cars and several of my female driver friends have been harassed or accosted by their drunk male riders ... so many no longer drive at night.

While I have several friends in MSP and don't plan on visiting anytime soon, but if I do need a ride there I'll probably choose Black or SUV.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

lilCindy said:


> don't agree with all you say but doesn't come as a shock that the one with most common sense herr is a taxi driver.


Guess what...

I make a LOT more driving a taxi. Used to do uber back in the day but i can't turn a profit. Thanks to uber's horrible practices I STILL make more driving for uber, even into 2018.

And about "See Jane Go"

Most cab drivers i have ever met have run into some sort of "safety issue" with a customer before. Same with uber drivers, if they havn't yet it's a matter of time.

Of long time female cabbies i know 3, one of them died in the last year helping a stranded motorist.

All of them have told me horror stories of getting choked, groped, harassed, assaulted.

I've been in altercations and I've had to deliver a few beatings. Not one of my incidents has involved getting robbed, and 2 of them where driving uberX.

Woman tend to not last as long as men do, while being far less likely to start in the first place.

This job is not safe, being a woman puts you at risk, being attractive puts you at greater risk.

I've had issues with guys creeping on me and feeling me up. It was actually the start of one of my more violent episodes behind the wheel. he didn't take kindly to getting his hand smacked when he was groping me.

I ended up kicking the crap out of him when he escalated things.

The difference is i'm a combat veteran and a guy. A woman might not have such an easy time defending them self without a weapon (if they follow the rules).

Getting enough woman on the books that you can order a ride from a woman at your whim is a pipe dream.

The best practice is to put in surveillance cameras across the fleet and to remove the drivers ability to access and control them.. neither of these are viable options for uber, and never will be in the current system. Yet in places this is codified into the taxi rules/bylaws.

Some taxi companies are far better or worse about customer safety than others. Not every company is regulated as tightly as every other.

But there is no one on the ground regulating uber/lyft drivers. It's just a machine calculating price and handling payments.

If your worried about safety, the solution isn't taking ride share rides!

Drive yourself, and don't drink. If that's not an option there is no perfect solution so you have to take a chance.

That's my biggest point i'm going to leave you with.


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> what are the stats of F on F stranger rap


A 2005 survey by the California Coalition Against Sexual Assault (CALCASA) concluded that one in three lesbian-identified participants had been sexually assaulted by a woman. And a survey conducted in 2010 for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention found that 43.8% of lesbians reported having been raped, physically abused or stalked at some point by an intimate partner; of these, 67.4% reported the perpetrator or perpetrators as being exclusively female. *stats are out there, F on F rape does happen too.


----------



## Julescase

It's so funny - here we all are, trying to reason and use logic with lilCindy, who clearly possesses no logic or reasoning skills. Yet everyone (myself included!) keeps attempting to explain how Uber works, how her various beliefs are utterly useless, repeating what we know as 100% fact, since we live and breathe it daily. 

She keeps reeling us in somehow. And we can't seem to accept the fact that she'll never get it - but we KNOW she's incapable of getting it.

It's like the poor girl has a gift - the gift of frustrating every single driver on this forum.


----------



## Cklw

for those tellling her to get a car, she does have a car, she mentioned about not driving it because she doesn't want to put miles on it.

yet a few months ago, she was asking about becoming a driver.

wish she would have, then she would know what we go thru. all the costs involved with the car, monthly oil changes(since we put a lot of miles in a short period of time). and all that. I would go into detail but a brick wall would understand before she would.

lilCindy, don't judge a person until walk a mile in there shoes. from what you said, a dopey, bald guy. you could have just said a guy. a stern looking Native American, he could have been the nicest person you ever met, but since you judged him without talking to him. I could go on but not going waste my time trying to explain something when you think you know it all and wont learn anything.

sorry guys about rambling, but still upset about her attitude about rape victims.


----------



## george manousaridis

Cklw said:


> for those tellling her to get a car, she does have a car, she mentioned about not driving it because she doesn't want to put miles on it.
> 
> yet a few months ago, she was asking about becoming a driver.
> 
> wish she would have, then she would know what we go thru. all the costs involved with the car, monthly oil changes(since we put a lot of miles in a short period of time). and all that. I would go into detail but a brick wall would understand before she would.
> 
> lilCindy, don't judge a person until walk a mile in there shoes. from what you said, a dopey, bald guy. you could have just said a guy. a stern looking Native American, he could have been the nicest person you ever met, but since you judged him without talking to him. I could go on but not going waste my time trying to explain something when you think you know it all and wont learn anything.
> 
> sorry guys about rambling, but still upset about her attitude about rape victims.


Cindy and many more paxsaround the world need to acxept drivers are people.Paxs only judge a driver by a rarings system which is outdated.Drivers around tge glibe do it hard and drivers Uber for many reasons.


----------



## Cklw

george manousaridis said:


> Cindy and many more paxsaround the world need to acxept drivers are people.Paxs only judge a driver by a rarings system which is outdated.Drivers around tge glibe do it hard and drivers Uber for many reasons.


I understand the ratings system not being good, since according to uber anything below 5 is bad and we need to maintain a 4.6. while the rest of the would that uses a 5 star system (1 and 2 is bad, 3 is average, 4 is good, and 5 is excellent).

Cindy on the other hand appears not to use the rating system when judging drivers.


----------



## george manousaridis

Cklw said:


> I understand the ratings system not being good, since according to uber anything below 5 is bad and we need to maintain a 4.6. while the rest of the would that uses a 5 star system (1 and 2 is bad, 3 is average, 4 is good, and 5 is excellent).
> 
> Cindy on the other hand appears not to use the rating system when judging drivers.


Cindy has valid points and so drivers.Its choices we all make.The ratings are of date.Ratings on both sides is not a true reflection of that is rated.Its rubbish...ratings should not be shown to anyone. Passengers have got the upper hand....i dont mind at all...i have survived 3 years with Uber and its changing of agrrements originaly as partners...know days is drivers with a IC attachment.Its a "gig" definite...thus why its not a reliable steady hob.Its a temporary and tweminal gig.But its there to be utilised.So to me as a driver and rider its accetable.Iv had some pretty shocking Uber rides....and i never down rate.I am by myself when i uber ride....but if i have my daughters i wont pick a liw rated driver or pending hiw many years experience they have.Simple choices are made.


----------



## Side Hustle

lilCindy said:


> Have you ever left a nightclub in the summer hot and sweaty
> 
> Have you ever waited outside in 30 degree temperature wearing no jacket


Ahh... she is a stripper......now I'm starting to get it ROFL



lilCindy said:


> Do you bring a bulky jacket into a club if you don't have to?


Cindy is a stripper HO....



Cklw said:


> yet a few months ago, she was asking about becoming a driver.
> 
> .


She needs to keep her stripper job, doing what strippers do, in the dark, at VIP tables. She will never come close to making that as an Uber driver.


----------



## george manousaridis

Side Hustle said:


> Ahh... she is a stripper......now I'm starting to get it ROFL
> 
> Cindy is a stripper HO....
> 
> She needs to keep her stripper job, doing what strippers do, in the dark, at VIP tables. She will never come close to making that as an Uber driver.


Lol ok.i dont know....but if she is good fortunes to her


----------



## lilCindy

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Guess what...
> 
> I make a LOT more driving a taxi. Used to do uber back in the day but i can't turn a profit. Thanks to uber's horrible practices I STILL make more driving for uber, even into 2018.
> 
> And about "See Jane Go"
> 
> Most cab drivers i have ever met have run into some sort of "safety issue" with a customer before. Same with uber drivers, if they havn't yet it's a matter of time.
> 
> Of long time female cabbies i know 3, one of them died in the last year helping a stranded motorist.
> 
> All of them have told me horror stories of getting choked, groped, harassed, assaulted.
> 
> I've been in altercations and I've had to deliver a few beatings. Not one of my incidents has involved getting robbed, and 2 of them where driving uberX.
> 
> Woman tend to not last as long as men do, while being far less likely to start in the first place.
> 
> This job is not safe, being a woman puts you at risk, being attractive puts you at greater risk.
> 
> I've had issues with guys creeping on me and feeling me up. It was actually the start of one of my more violent episodes behind the wheel. he didn't take kindly to getting his hand smacked when he was groping me.
> 
> I ended up kicking the crap out of him when he escalated things.
> 
> The difference is i'm a combat veteran and a guy. A woman might not have such an easy time defending them self without a weapon (if they follow the rules).
> 
> Getting enough woman on the books that you can order a ride from a woman at your whim is a pipe dream.
> 
> The best practice is to put in surveillance cameras across the fleet and to remove the drivers ability to access and control them.. neither of these are viable options for uber, and never will be in the current system. Yet in places this is codified into the taxi rules/bylaws.
> 
> Some taxi companies are far better or worse about customer safety than others. Not every company is regulated as tightly as every other.
> 
> But there is no one on the ground regulating uber/lyft drivers. It's just a machine calculating price and handling payments.
> 
> If your worried about safety, the solution isn't taking ride share rides!
> 
> Drive yourself, and don't drink. If that's not an option there is no perfect solution so you have to take a chance.
> 
> That's my biggest point i'm going to leave you with.


thank you for your response 
it is clear you are a long time professional. every one here has a lot to learn from you.


----------



## Shakur

Side Hustle said:


> Ahh... she is a stripper......now I'm starting to get it ROFL
> 
> Cindy is a stripper HO....
> 
> She needs to keep her stripper job, doing what strippers do, in the dark, at VIP tables. She will never come close to making that as an Uber driver.






Is she even an attractive schripper, or is she just a waste


----------



## lilCindy

1. it is my car, so I can do as I please, although I am currently being paid.

2. I expect my riders to tell me if they need something although it is my job to ask. I'll probably ignore their request anyhow.

3. I don't expect my job to consist of anything more than taking somebody from point a to point b.

4. if my rider doesn't like it, she can cancel anf get out, although I'll keep the $5 cancellation fee.

5. if my rider is 1 second late, I will click cancel and collect my cancellation fee although many times I am 10 minutes late picking up a passenger.

6. despite all this I demand that I receive 5 stars and a great big tip every time!

*THIS IS WHAT ENTITLED LOOKS LIKE*


----------



## Shakur

lilCindy said:


> 1. it is my car, so I can do as I please, although I am currently being paid.
> 
> 2. I expect my riders to tell me if they need something although it is my job to ask. I'll probably ignore their request anyhow.
> 
> 3. I don't expect my job to consist of anything more than taking somebody from point a to point b.
> 
> 4. if my rider doesn't like it, she can cancel anf get out, although I'll keep the $5 cancellation fee.
> 
> 5. if my rider is 1 second late, I will click cancel and collect my cancellation fee although many times I am 10 minutes late picking up a passenger.
> 
> 6. despite all this I demand that I receive 5 stars and a great big tip every time!
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT ENTITLED LOOKS LIKE*


You didnt answer the question though? Are you a good schripper or a bad one?

I definitely would not tip you


----------



## bmedle

Julescase said:


> None of your comment makes any sense - each sentence is it's own mystery wrapped in an enigma wrapped in a riddle. I never mentioned Cindy's specific issues - she has too many to list and I'm not a professional psychiatrist.


This is the same troll who posted the "Nice Car" thread wherein he stated (among many things) that a driver went from Costa Mesa to Pasadena to return something to him. Oh, he also left his baby's dirty diaper in the guy's car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> 1. it is my car, so I can do as I please, although I am currently being paid *starvation wages and no tip despite rendering good service*.
> 
> 2. I expect my riders to tell me if they need something although it is *not* my job to ask. *If they ask and it is reasonable,* I'll probably ignore*honour* their request anyhow]
> 
> 3. I don't expect my job to consist of anything more than taking somebody from point a to point b*, which is exactly that for which the user is paying and he is not paying enough and most of them are too cheap to tip*.
> 
> 4. if my rider doesn't like it *that I refuse to render limousine service for the bus rates that she is paying*, she can cancel anf get out, although I'll keep the $5 cancellation fee *even though she thinks that while her time is worth something, mine is worth nothing*.
> 
> 5. if my rider is 1 second late, I will click cancel and collect my cancellation fee although many times I am 10 minutes late *in* picking up a passenger *due to circumstances beyond my control such as police activity, a collision, a fire or a demonstration*.
> 
> 6. despite all this When I render the good service that I always do, I demand*expect* that I receive 5 stars and a great big tip every time*. although usually I will get no tip and downrated for no reason*!
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT* a decent driver thinks after having to deal with an* ENTITLED* passenge *LOOKS LIKE*


FIFY


----------



## merryon2nd

Oh... Oh lord. This. This is too much. *laughs hysterically*
Listen miss Cindy. You amuse me to no end. Truly you do.

1. You do NOT own something that costs me to own every month. Nor do you get to choose what happens in it. I'm nice enough to invite you into what is mine. I'm nice enough to small talk. I'm nice enough to provide what I believe is a comfy amount of heat or AC, and some quiet background tunes while you get a ride out of the heat or cold so you can go clubbing without worrying about getting to and from.

2. I'm not a mind reader. If you want something, say so. That's why small talk is engaged to begin with. So that we can understand what you need. If you fail to do so, that's on you.

3. You're ridiculous to think that I'm wasting money on things that people will use to make a mess that I have to clean up. I offer candy/gum/snacks/water, I know that the remains will end up on my floors, and the seats. It costs enough to keep my car clean, without having to deal with the messes left behind by brats like you.

4. I don't mind making adjustments that are politely asked for. But slavery hasn't been a thing for a long time in this country. You start making DEMANDS on me, while in MY property, you don't need a ride with me. You need to get a reality check, and a nice walk in the cold to maul over your thoughts.

5. Time is money. As long as my tires aren't turning, I'm not making money. So yes. My time is as valuable as yours. Don't order till your ready to walk out the door. If you're late, you're costing me time. So I cancel. And because you wasted my valuable time with your lack of care about anyone but yourself, I will take my $5 payment for compensation. Damn straight.

6. I make everyone feel comfortable in my car. My temps are dead on for smart people that dress weather appropriately. Classic rock at a nice, soft 5 in the background. My car is clean on the inside and most of the time out (snow time I wait till the brine is off the highways to clean the outside), and the ride is smooth with 4WD for those rough weather days and auto adjusting shocks that I had specially installed for the smoothest ride possible (though that's mostly because of the fact that everyone in my family has a bad back). I'm amiable, and pleasant, know when to pop a joke, and have never been below a 4.87. I earn my 5 star ratings. And 85% of my riders tip me.

In terms of #6, I must be doing something right. Which means, of course, that it must be YOU doing something wrong. As a fellow human being, I expect that as long as I'm respectful, that people in dealing will also be respectful. You're just ridiculously entitled, as we've already realized on this forum.


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> 1. it is my car, so I can do as I please, although I am currently being paid.
> 
> 2. I expect my riders to tell me if they need something although it is my job to ask. I'll probably ignore their request anyhow.
> 
> 3. I don't expect my job to consist of anything more than taking somebody from point a to point b.
> 
> 4. if my rider doesn't like it, she can cancel anf get out, although I'll keep the $5 cancellation fee.
> 
> 5. if my rider is 1 second late, I will click cancel and collect my cancellation fee although many times I am 10 minutes late picking up a passenger.
> 
> 6. despite all this I demand that I receive 5 stars and a great big tip every time!
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT ENTITLED LOOKS LIKE*


Cindy your fine and accepted by me and everyone here i accept.Whatever you do and post its you.....go for your life.Every one does what they deem as for them..


----------



## rbkg40

Julescase said:


> It's so funny - here we all are, trying to reason and use logic with lilCindy, who clearly possesses no logic or reasoning skills. Yet everyone (myself included!) keeps attempting to explain how Uber works, how her various beliefs are utterly useless, repeating what we know as 100% fact, since we live and breathe it daily.
> 
> She keeps reeling us in somehow. And we can't seem to accept the fact that she'll never get it - but we KNOW she's incapable of getting it.
> 
> It's like the poor girl has a gift - the gift of frustrating every single driver on this forum.


It's the new gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Side Hustle

rbkg40 said:


> It's the new gift that keeps on giving.


She is used to being stupid and still getting her way because she is young, petite, and hot. In about 20 years though.....she will wonder if she turned into plexiglass as guys will look her way and not even see her.


----------



## uberdavid

This all can be yours ...if the Price is Right!


----------



## TomH

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


This list is amazing. Good for a laugh! Cindy is amazing!


----------



## lilCindy

bmedle said:


> This is the same troll who posted the "Nice Car" thread wherein he stated (among many things) that a driver went from Costa Mesa to Pasadena to return something to him. Oh, he also left his baby's dirty diaper in the guy's car.


wasn't me


----------



## Julescase

bmedle said:


> This is the same troll who posted the "Nice Car" thread wherein he stated (among many things) that a driver went from Costa Mesa to Pasadena to return something to him. Oh, he also left his baby's dirty diaper in the guy's car.


Good God! Are you kidding me? Talk about heinous pax.

Guess he's another one, like Cindi, whose parents failed him big time. But as an adult, let's face it: that excuse only goes so far. After the age of 18, we can't always blame the parents and societal mentors; the blame rests on them as adults with atrocious manners and lack of any basic human decency to do better and grow up.

I guess some folks will go through life being lonely, entitled, miserable, and believing that other people "owe" them.

We should actually feel sorry for these two losers, and elated that we're not as pathetic and clueless.



bmedle said:


> How much do you expect to pay if you're only going a "block or two?" Oh, and you'd like the amenities listed in militant manifesto point No. 13 for less than five dollars?


I love Cindy's quote of "put personal into personal driver" lololol.

Personal driver? No one driving Uber X is anyone's "personal driver" - she wants a personal driver, take a limo. And pay 10x more!


----------



## george manousaridis

Julescase said:


> Good God! Are you kidding me? Talk about heinous pax.
> 
> Guess he's another one, like Cindi, whose parents failed him big time. But as an adult, let's face it: that excuse only goes so far. After the age of 18, we can't always blame the parents and societal mentors; the blame rests on them as adults with atrocious manners and lack of any basic human decency to do better and grow up.
> 
> I guess some folks will go through life being lonely, entitled, miserable, and believing that other people "owe" them.
> 
> We should actually feel sorry for these two losers, and elated that we're not as pathetic and clueless.


People are what they are.Funny or demented or what ever shape and form,accept them,lol.I do

Cindy in my view has valid points,but mostly wants the attention of the forum and to score likes and points here.Rather interesting creature of habitual or unpredictable threads,lol


----------



## jgiun1

Julescase ....we are adding a bloody fight scene between you and lilCindy to our 2018 rideshare movie. We already have an actress for the part of Lil Cindy.


----------



## george manousaridis

george manousaridis said:


> People are what they are.Funny or demented or what ever shape and form,accept them,lol.I do
> 
> Cindy in my view has valid points,but mostly wants the attention of the forum and to score likes and points here.Rather interesting creature of habitual or unpredictable threads,lol


Cindy has a knack to flow like a river,or similar to Niagara Falls of the US.When she flows she will flow fast and then fall hard,result?Vanish for a while,let the dust settle and then return from thin air.Then we all say ohhhj!Cindy your back and the it or thing get its thrills.Lol we are bluffed or stupid as Cindy shows or thinks,on the pixels and the button key stroker on a keyboard.Rubbish we are not,big laugh Cindy is majority of times.Behind the Cindy avatar is a Stroker! The Clown in the Clown.Figure the thing out.



jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 192989
> Julescase ....we are adding a bloody fight scene between you and lilCindy to our 2018 rideshare movie. We already have an actress for the part of Lil Cindy.


Lol more like Number1 muppet-Gonzzo


----------



## jgiun1

george manousaridis said:


> Cindy has a knack to flow like a river,or similar to Niagara Falls of the US.When she flows she will flow fast and then fall hard,result?Vanish for a while,let the dust settle and then return from thin air.Then we all say ohhhj!Cindy your back and the it or thing get its thrills.Lol we are bluffed or stupid as Cindy shows or thinks,on the pixels and the button key stroker on a keyboard.Rubbish we are not,big laugh Cindy is majority of times.Behind the Cindy avatar is a Stroker! The Clown in the Clown.Figure the thing out.
> 
> Lol more like Number1 muppet-Gonzzo


Cut.. Cut....more blood, we need more blood for this scene George


----------



## george manousaridis

jgiun1 said:


> Cut.. Cut....more blood, we need more blood for this scene George


Yes lol.



george manousaridis said:


> Yes lol.


Cyndi is a package all in one.But how or what it is no one knows.I would love to see Cinds in real life.My identity is real.Knock knock,just similar to mocked identity.Keep stroking Cindy you have attracted my curiosity from a far land of the globe.Certainly i am intrigued.Extremely rare case Cinds


----------



## Side Hustle

george manousaridis said:


> Yes lol.
> 
> Cyndi is a package all in one.But how or what it is no one knows.I would love to see Cinds in real life.My identity is real.Knock knock,just similar to mocked identity.Keep stroking Cindy you have attracted my curiosity from a far land of the globe.Certainly i am intrigued.Extremely rare case Cinds


YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!

JK LOL!


----------



## lilCindy

1. You do NOT own something that costs me to own every month. Nor do you get to choose what happens in it. I'm nice enough to invite you into what is mine. I'm nice enough to small talk. I'm nice enough to provide what I believe is a comfy amount of heat or AC, and some quiet background tunes while you get a ride out of the heat or cold so you can go clubbing without worrying about getting to and from.

_I did not say I own it. But when you make the decision to accept payment for use of the rideshare car, they start to have some rights also._

2. I'm not a mind reader. If you want something, say so. That's why small talk is engaged to begin with. So that we can understand what you need. If you fail to do so, that's on you.

_Exactly. You ASK, like a professional_.

3. You're ridiculous to think that I'm wasting money on things that people will use to make a mess that I have to clean up. I offer candy/gum/snacks/water, I know that the remains will end up on my floors, and the seats. It costs enough to keep my car clean, without having to deal with the messes left behind by brats like you.

_Did I ever mention getting candy and snacks? I can't think of a creepier thing than getting candy from an Uber driver_.

4. I don't mind making adjustments that are politely asked for. But slavery hasn't been a thing for a long time in this country. You start making DEMANDS on me, while in MY property, you don't need a ride with me. You need to get a reality check, and a nice walk in the cold to maul over your thoughts.

_Slavery??? Don't be such a drama queen. It's called "doing your job."_

5. Time is money. As long as my tires aren't turning, I'm not making money. So yes. My time is as valuable as yours. Don't order till your ready to walk out the door. If you're late, you're costing me time. So I cancel. And because you wasted my valuable time with your lack of care about anyone but yourself, I will take my $5 payment for compensation. Damn straight.

_My time is money also. Where is my compensation for all the times my driver arrives late?_

6. I make everyone feel comfortable in my car. My temps are dead on for smart people that dress weather appropriately. Classic rock at a nice, soft 5 in the background. My car is clean on the inside and most of the time out (snow time I wait till the brine is off the highways to clean the outside), and the ride is smooth with 4WD for those rough weather days and auto adjusting shocks that I had specially installed for the smoothest ride possible (though that's mostly because of the fact that everyone in my family has a bad back). I'm amiable, and pleasant, know when to pop a joke, and have never been below a 4.87. I earn my 5 star ratings. And 85% of my riders tip me.

_I bet you think you are humble also. How do you know what is comfortable temperature for me? How do you know Classic Rock doesn't make me barf? You personify the arrogant clueless driver who thinks he's doing everything fine._


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> 1. You do NOT own something that costs me to own every month. Nor do you get to choose what happens in it. I'm nice enough to invite you into what is mine. I'm nice enough to small talk. I'm nice enough to provide what I believe is a comfy amount of heat or AC, and some quiet background tunes while you get a ride out of the heat or cold so you can go clubbing without worrying about getting to and from.
> 
> I did not say I own it. But when you make the decision to accept payment for use of the rideshare car, they start to have some rights also.
> 
> 2. I'm not a mind reader. If you want something, say so. That's why small talk is engaged to begin with. So that we can understand what you need. If you fail to do so, that's on you.
> 
> Exactly. You ASK, like a professional.
> 
> 3. You're ridiculous to think that I'm wasting money on things that people will use to make a mess that I have to clean up. I offer candy/gum/snacks/water, I know that the remains will end up on my floors, and the seats. It costs enough to keep my car clean, without having to deal with the messes left behind by brats like you.
> 
> Did I ever mention getting candy and snacks? I can't think of a creepier thing than getting candy from an Uber driver.
> 
> 4. I don't mind making adjustments that are politely asked for. But slavery hasn't been a thing for a long time in this country. You start making DEMANDS on me, while in MY property, you don't need a ride with me. You need to get a reality check, and a nice walk in the cold to maul over your thoughts.
> 
> Slavery??? Don't be such a drama queen. It's called "doing your job."
> 
> 5. Time is money. As long as my tires aren't turning, I'm not making money. So yes. My time is as valuable as yours. Don't order till your ready to walk out the door. If you're late, you're costing me time. So I cancel. And because you wasted my valuable time with your lack of care about anyone but yourself, I will take my $5 payment for compensation. Damn straight.
> 
> My time is money also. Where is my compensation for all the times my driver arrives late?
> 
> 6. I make everyone feel comfortable in my car. My temps are dead on for smart people that dress weather appropriately. Classic rock at a nice, soft 5 in the background. My car is clean on the inside and most of the time out (snow time I wait till the brine is off the highways to clean the outside), and the ride is smooth with 4WD for those rough weather days and auto adjusting shocks that I had specially installed for the smoothest ride possible (though that's mostly because of the fact that everyone in my family has a bad back). I'm amiable, and pleasant, know when to pop a joke, and have never been below a 4.87. I earn my 5 star ratings. And 85% of my riders tip me.
> 
> I bet you think you are humble also. How do you know what is comfortable temperature for me? How do you know Classic Rock doesn't make me barf? You personify the arrogant clueless driver who thinks he's doing everything fine.


Cind's im in love with you,my special in depth stroker.You definitely have a huge spare time on your hands to STROKE!But i still accept you my princess Cind's,lol



george manousaridis said:


> Cind's im in love with you,my special in depth stroker.You definitely have a huge spare time on your hands to STROKE!But i still accept you my princess Cind's,lol


My princess are you a Driver or Rider for Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Side Hustle

lilCindy said:


> I can't think of a creepier thing than getting candy from an Uber driver.
> 
> .


LMAO - now that was halarious


----------



## george manousaridis

One comment i will state about my princess here is she/he is the most equivalent disliked team of the SuperBowl.Lol and the disliked team i dont know who that is.But love or hate you my princess its you!Yes you and in the raw.


----------



## TomH

I can not help myself. I keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## lilCindy

Julescase said:


> since we live and breathe it daily.


You state this as if that is a good thing. the problem is that so many drivers forget what it's like to be a passenger the more they drive.


----------



## george manousaridis

TomH said:


> I can not help myself. I keep coming back to this thread.


It is due to our princess,we love her mind to thread.



lilCindy said:


> You state this as if that is a good thing. the problem is that so many drivers forget what it's like to be a passenger the more they drive.


Wont be long before your a well known member my princess.


----------



## merryon2nd

Lmfao. This princess thinks that cars can retro beam to her location and that because she pays bus fares to ride she gets RIGHTS on how she uses someone else's property. ROFLMFAO

This crap is bloody gold man. Troll or not, wench made me laugh. Props Cindy. PROPS!


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> You state this as if that is a good thing. the problem is that so many drivers forget what it's like to be a passenger the more they drive.


started off as a rider, battery was dead so had to get a ride to get a new battery. didnt have the time to wait on bus. saved me money since I didn't call a cab, and saved me 2 hours of time, since I didn't take a bus back and forth. and yes, the music wasnt to my liking, but i survived.

and before any one asks, I tipped both ways, even tho I got same driver on return trip.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy, a few months ago in your thread tips on how to get 5 stars from your pax. one of your main points was giving water to your pax, so how is the candy thing creepy, unless it's in windowless van, than run!


----------



## lilCindy

Julescase said:


> I love Cindy's quote of "put personal into personal driver" lololol.
> 
> Personal driver? No one driving Uber X is anyone's "personal driver" - she wants a personal driver, take a limo. And pay 10x more!


Uber's words, not mine.


----------



## Cklw

this ain't burger king, you can't have it your way


----------



## jgiun1

lilCindy said:


> Uber's words, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 193015


yea, but the Pic is a $110,000 Mercedes Benz....and they kinda got caught numerous times with false advertising, especially driver rates.


----------



## lilCindy

jgiun1 said:


> yea, but the Pic is a $110,000 Mercedes Benz....and they kinda got caught numerous times with false advertising, especially driver rates.


and this is what you get.


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> and this is what you get.


Cinds your my Merc.... and princess,id drive you anywhere you desire.Anytim



lilCindy said:


> and this is what you get.
> 
> View attachment 193035


Cinds princess,dont be so negative,the man has had a hard day.



george manousaridis said:


> Cinds your my Merc.... and princess,id drive you anywhere you desire.Anytim
> 
> Cinds princess,dont be so negative,the man has had a hard day.


Cinds are you really a female ? at MN?


----------



## jgiun1

lilCindy said:


> and this is what you get.
> 
> View attachment 193035


It is what you pay for....want limo service, call a limo. We certainly don't make enough off Pax fares to drive around in luxury cars with suits. To even think, that someone is driving others around using they're own gas, insurance and car loan payments for a $4.10 minimum makes me ill......you get what you get
You want Mercedes feelings on a chevy cruze budget.

You ever think about this, most drivers even with a mild lower end mid size car or probably upwards of 30 dollars a day with operational costs associated with commercial insurance, car payment....sometimes doing 5-6 minimum rides in first couple hours, most are still not breaking even yet.

It will take 61 minimum rides a month just to recoup a normal commercial insurance policy, and your complaining about GETTING a ride blocks away rate is too high.....lol


----------



## HighRollinG

jgiun1 said:


> It is what you pay for....want limo service, call a limo. We certainly don't make enough off Pax fares to drive around in luxury cars with suits. To even think, that someone is driving others around using they're own gas, insurance and car loan payments for a $4.10 minimum makes me ill......you get what you get
> You want Mercedes feelings on a chevy cruze budget.
> 
> You ever think about this, most drivers even with a mild lower end mid size car or probably upwards of 30 dollars a day with operational costs associated with commercial insurance, car payment....sometimes doing 5-6 minimum rides in first couple hours, most are still not even breaking even yet.
> 
> It will take 61 minimum rides a month just to recoup a normal commercial insurance policy, and your complaining about GETTING a ride blocks away rate is too high.....lol


2% of drivers for U/L have commercial insurance at best.


----------



## jgiun1

HighRollinG said:


> 2% of drivers for U/L have commercial insurance at best.


I do and it's not cheap...and I'm sure that higher than 2%


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> Uber's words, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 193015


It would take a lot more than the min fare of $2.85 I get after Uber's cut for me to dress in a suit and wait on your believed self entitled a$$ hand and foot like an effing Butler. Next time order a lux ride if that is that is the level of service you want.


----------



## jgiun1

rbkg40 said:


> It would take a lot more than the min fare of $2.85 I get after Uber's cut for me to dress in a suit and wait on your believed self entitled a$$ hand and foot like an effing Butler. Next time order a lux ride if that is that is the level of service you want.


You will need 88 minimum rides for covering of the commercial policy ...ready to break out the candy, mints & caviar with butler suit


----------



## Munch Mania

Why don't these passengers shell out the cash for extra ammenties on the better vehicle tiers. 

It's dissapointing to read passengers complete ignorance to the system and the hardships the drivers have to go through. 

They want limo service while paying bus fare prices


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> Uber's words, not mine.
> 
> View attachment 193015


If you want to pull adds for the beginning of the company's era, you'd have to be willing to price that price. About $3.25 per mile.


----------



## HighRollinG

Munch Mania said:


> Why don't these passengers shell out the cash for extra ammenties on the better vehicle tiers.
> 
> It's dissapointing to read passengers complete ignorance to the system and the hardships the drivers have to go through.
> 
> They want limo service while paying bus fare prices


I can see the Uber ad: If you want a choice between Classic rock and no music, or would like to have heat in the winter try Uber Black. Too much...step up to Select for drivers rated for minimal body odor


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy, you have stated you have a car. drive it!


----------



## freeFromUber

HighRollinG said:


> I can see the Uber ad: If you want a choice between Classic rock and no music, or would like to have heat in the winter try Uber Black. Too much...step up to Select for drivers rated for minimal body odor


Idiot.


----------



## lilCindy

what is really sad is that I started a post with ideas to make things better for riders AND drivers. May be they were not feasible. But this just became a big "beat on the rider" party.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I did not say I own it. But when you make the decision to accept payment for use of the rideshare car, they start to have some rights also.


Open you sewer trap mouth and ask politely to change the music or temp. You DO NOT have a right to do this. Can you go into a grocery store and change the music or air temp? Get a god damn clue.



lilCindy said:


> _My time is money also. Where is my compensation for all the times my driver arrives late?_


You get none. If we are late it's because of circumstances beyond our control, you should have planned better.



lilCindy said:


> _I bet you think you are humble also. How do you know what is comfortable temperature for me? How do you know Classic Rock doesn't make me barf? You personify the arrogant clueless driver who thinks he's doing everything fine._


Again, open your mouth and ask politely if things are unbearable. You claim to be "assertive" , well be assertive. One staring after the fact and then posting about your horrible experience online helps no one, not you, the driver , or otjer riders.

Open your mouth and ask politely, say please and thank you. I am positive you will be pleasantly surprised how far those two words will get you.



lilCindy said:


> what is really sad is that I started a post with ideas to make things better for riders AND drivers. May be they were not feasible. But this just became a big "beat on the rider" party.


No you didn't. You whined like a little spoiled brat.

How would resetting your rating be a benefit to drivers?

How would promoting discrimination against drivers be a benefit?

You are a horrible self centered person. Your parents should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## merryon2nd

lilCindy said:


> what is really sad is that I started a post with ideas to make things better for riders AND drivers. May be they were not feasible. But this just became a big "beat on the rider" party.


I saw NOTHING in your post that would benefit our side of the exchange. Only the rider would benefit from any of that garbage. Most of that crap would only COST drivers money. Lmao. You're too much you silly silly woman.


----------



## george manousaridis

merryon2nd said:


> I saw NOTHING in your post that would benefit our side of the exchange. Only the rider would benefit from any of that garbage. Most of that crap would only COST drivers money. Lmao. You're too much you silly ,silly woman.


How do we members really know that lilCindy is a female?

lilCindy might be a man!


----------



## HighRollinG

merryon2nd said:


> I saw NOTHING in your post that would benefit our side of the exchange. Only the rider would benefit from any of that garbage. Most of that crap would only COST drivers money. Lmao. You're too much you silly silly woman.


merryon2nd Not at all. If Uber drivers actually had to provide service versus just being alive with a car, you might have less drivers so the ones left would make more money.


----------



## Munch Mania

It's not a bash passenger parade its pointing out the ignorance and inconsideration you spewed out in hopes to benefit yourself with the most minute of details at the expense of drivers finances, time, and efforts.

Drive one day as an uber or lyft driver then make suggestions to benefit both parties. All your win win solutions didn't actually benefit drivers


----------



## HighRollinG

Munch Mania said:


> It's not a bash passenger parade is pointing out the ignorance and inconsideration you spewed out in hopes to benefit yourself with the most minute of details at the expense of drivers finances, time, and efforts.
> 
> Drive one day as an uber or lyft driver then make suggestions to benefit both parties. All your win win solutions didn't actually benefit drivers


Munch Mania ACTUALLY its a great intermission from the 100+ a day PAY ME MORE whining on the rest of UP


----------



## jgiun1

lilCindy said:


> what is really sad is that I started a post with ideas to make things better for riders AND drivers. May be they were not feasible. But this just became a big "beat on the rider" party.


You should be flattered that this many people care what you have to say, good or bad.
Just a neutral, time-out observation is all


----------



## HighRollinG




----------



## Saltyoldman

HighRollinG said:


>


That just makes me laugh on the inside. People have this notion now a days that they deserve comfort in all aspects of life, every moment. Im sorry that is just not the way it is. Life is unpredictable and will present you with a lot of unexpected situations that are not all warm and fuzzy. That is the flakiest little snowflakey thing I have seen. What a joke


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> what is really sad is that I started a post with ideas to make things better for riders AND drivers. May be they were not feasible. But this just became a big "beat on the rider" party.


everyone hates upfront pricing. the only thing somewhat decent, is it gives a little flexibility with the route. but that is debatable. the driver can go a number of routes that *won't *change your fare. but you said you look at the route and if it isn't the same as your app. so you complain to uber and uber adjusts it. even tho your fare never changed, uber takes the money from the driver and gives to you. even tho driver did nothing wrong.

now tell me how that is in drivers favor?


----------



## backcountryrez

Saltyoldman said:


> That just makes me laugh on the inside. People have this notion now a days that they deserve comfort in all aspects of life, every moment. Im sorry that is just not the way it is. Life is unpredictable and will present you with a lot of unexpected situations that are not all warm and fuzzy. That is the flakiest little snowflakey thing I have seen. What a joke


FYI, this is where the screenshot comes from:

http://jeromezhong.com/rideshare

Notice how the tipping option is conveniently left out. This concept was clearly designed from the POV of the rider.


----------



## SaintCl89

Why don’t I just come over and give you the keys to my car and let you kick me in the junk repeatedly


----------



## Munch Mania

SaintCl89 said:


> Why don't I just come over and give you the keys to my car and let you kick me in the junk repeatedly


Cos that would be too easy. First you gotta ride 45 mins to pick em up with no pickup fee then after they've taken your car, your gas and your ability to have children, they'll spit on your face and then blantly lie to you by promising to tip you on the app for all the hardships they put you through.... Then they'll be satisfied with what they where almost certain you'd agree was mutually beneficial to you


----------



## Side Hustle

george manousaridis said:


> How do we members really know that lilCindy is a female?
> 
> lilCindy might be a man!


As I have read these posts, I have started wondering this myself. The pattern of her posts remind me ALLOT of Uberfunitis. If you remember him, he was the dude always arguing that tipping the driver was unnecessary and not required. Is it possible that L'llCindy is actually Uberfunitis? Anyone can open a new account here. Just wondering...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

backcountryrez said:


> FYI, this is where the screenshot comes from:
> 
> http://jeromezhong.com/rideshare
> 
> Notice how the tipping option is conveniently left out. This concept was clearly designed from the POV of the rider.


Yeah, I'd like to pick my pax:
1. Temperature whatever the F the driver wants.

2. Don't talk to me--I'm good with that. I prefer the rider to STFU.

3. Music--can I get all deaf riders? That takes care of #2 actually.

4. Only pax who tip.

5. Only pax who are ready.

6. No more than 2 pax, and they like to sit in the back. No front seat preference.

7. No short trips.

Ridiculous? Not any more than the rider's options.


----------



## Side Hustle

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, I'd like to pick my pax:
> 1. Temperature whatever the F the driver wants.
> 
> 2. Don't talk to me--I'm good with that. I prefer the rider to STFU.
> 
> 3. Music--can I get all deaf riders? That takes care of #2 actually.
> 
> 4. Only pax who tip.
> 
> 5. Only pax who are ready.
> 
> 6. No more than 2 pax, and they like to sit in the back. No front seat preference.
> 
> 7. No short trips.
> 
> Ridiculous? Not any more than the rider's options.


Especially like No's 4 and 5
5 pax a night that take 5 minutes each to come out equals at least one maybe two lost revenue ride opportunities. If a pax is not ready, pax should tip to offset drivers lost income opportunity. The measly waiting fee of 11 cents a minute or whatever the amount is worse than nothing as it encourages pax insensitive behavior. " I paid him extra".


----------



## SaintCl89

No more smelly people. No more smokers. No more potheads. I’m ok with drunks but throw up in your shirt


----------



## Saltyoldman

backcountryrez said:


> FYI, this is where the screenshot comes from:
> 
> http://jeromezhong.com/rideshare
> 
> Notice how the tipping option is conveniently left out. This concept was clearly designed from the POV of the rider.


Ridesharing made delightful


----------



## Irp

Cindy is the cheapest and most entitled passenger there is.


----------



## SaintCl89

Take the bus Cindy!!!!


----------



## bmedle

lilCindy said:


> wasn't me


I didn't say it was. I was responding to another poster who was quoting someone else.



Julescase said:


> Good God! Are you kidding me? Talk about heinous pax.


I know this guy's trolling, but the thread was pretty funny: https://uberpeople.net/threads/nice-car.193056/

For the record, I'm from LA. For those of you reading not familiar with the area, Costa Mesa to Pasadena is a _haul_.


----------



## Irp

merryon2nd said:


> WE, on the other hand, are independent contractors. We have no immediate boss, no trained guidelines, and run our vehicles like a business as our own personal property.


ha ha ha. I noticed the Uber sticker, the Uber set rate, the Uber 'community' guidelines and then it was the phrase independent contractor really made me lose it..


----------



## burgerflipper

sellkatsell44 said:


> The drivers are paid a certain rate, depending on the area, so it's mileage + time.
> 
> Throwing out upfront pricing isn't going to change that.





Veal66 said:


> 1. Drivers already are paid by mile and time. What you say won't put more money in drivers' pockets.





DocT said:


> 1. Eliminating the Upfront Fares only benefits the Riders. Drivers are contracted to be paid based on ACTUAL mileage and time of live trip.





Lynchian Terror said:


> What riders pay has no bearing on what they pay us. They haven't figured thay out yet.


No. You're all wrong. Upfront pricing hurts drivers in many, many ways. The most significant of which is that Uber no longer needs to pay us surge rates.

Surge isn't just a game drivers play. It's a way to balance supply and demand. When demand is high, Uber raises the prices so that everyone who can afford to pay, gets a ride. It used to be that Uber was required to pass on that extra money to us. Not anymore. This is why Uber's surge here in NYC hasn't (unless there's a major event) gone above 1.3 since they started upfront pricing (which was long before they actually came clean about it). Meanwhile riders are getting charged surges of up to 2.5x for those 1.3x driver trips.

So yeah, I don't plan on ever forgiving Uber for their upfront pricing.


----------



## FXService

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


1.) As much as everyone hates upfront pricing, it's upside is that protects RIDERS from shady driver tactics or freak traffic jams. Allow me to explain. You're drunk as he'll coming home from the bar on a 10x surge. You pass out in uber. You wake up to a 10 mile detour and $200 charge. 1 star rating and an incident report. Yes we can give incident reports asgsinst pax. Now you're shit out of luck. So consider it a safeguard.

2.) Hire a personal chauffeur. Starting rates are as low as $800/day in some cities. 

3.) Bring back cash tips in a society that is progressively going cashless? Might as well bring the telegraph back too. And the cassette deck. No thanks.

4.) I agree. Let's go back to the one where passengers do not readily know their rating since Uber has no disciplinary actions for low rated pax. It makes no sense for them to even know their rating.

5.) It's called Visa Local Offers, and the Uber Visa.

6.) I so wish the same thing for passengers, plus up to 30 seconds to accept the call so we can reaslly read it.

7.) I call regardless ast the 2 minute mark. After 5 minutes, I get my fee and move on. If you haven't updated your number, turned on your ringer, then that's on you.

8.) There are so many variations on trunk capacity through the same model from generation to generation, let alone different makes. Secondly, bring headphones. Ear buds literally taske up zero space. And if you got one of those new iPhones with Bluetooth ear buds, even better. I am not stopping my car so it will let you connect to my Bluetooth system. If you can't find something enjoyable on my XM then you get stuck with my channel 66 watercolors.

9.) Why do you request an adjustment on upfront pricing? And yeah do that shit all you want. I take the quickest way. I am not going to sit at traffic light after traffic light for $0.25/$0.35/$.040 a minute. And if you're taking X or XL and you're worried about an extra $1.80 or $2.50 because of an extra 2 miles, you really need to check your financial situation if that little bit of play in your transit will make or break you.

10.) Talk to uber, but that sounds like a shit show about to get 10x worse

11.) I saw your other post asking this in a poll. All you need is enough for basic interaction. Secondly, why not try talking to them. The first part of language acquisition is comprehension. Then comes formulation. Take me for example, provided the conversation isn't too complex, I can follow along in Spanish and Portuguese pretty decently. However, I have trouble formulating responses past the most basic. A lot of your "bad english" drivers are in this phase. They can read and listen to English pretty decently, but have issues formulating expressions. The more you engage them the more they learn. It's called immersion. So yeah fire up those progressive ideals you mentioned in your other post and help someone acclimate to a new culture and language during the brief 5-15 minutes you have to be in the car with them. Hell you might even learn something new. And it can be as mundane as the weather. Or just sit in silence and plug in your ear buds. Not sure why this is a big deal.

12.) No.

13.) Um, you say you want the personal in personal driver, but then you want to take out personal interaction? I'm confused. And Dashcams are there for *YOUR *and the *Driver's *protection. Do you only go to stores and other places of business without surveillance? If so that says a lot about you. Thank God Arizona is a one party consent state with video AND audio.

14.) Think of surge as a convenience fee. Just like last minute airfare. Or overnight air as opposed to standard ground shipping. If it's such an issue, wait it out.

15.) They already have one. Lol.

16.) Lost item fee or not, I take that shit to the green light hub. $15 in the Phoenix area barely scrapes out past a minimum fare black car. A nd is less than a minimum fare SUV.

17.) They do. It's called surge, aka that convenience fee we talked about. Or book later flights.

18.) Bad move for Uber and their investors. So scratch that.

19.) Hire that chauffeur we talked about. I bet she would be glad to get you home safe.


----------



## freeFromUber

Irp said:


> Cindy is the cheapest and most entitled passenger there is.


You're too kind...I mean that sincerely, you are barely scratching the surface of lilcindys problems.


----------



## Iceagetlc

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Great suggestions! Better yet, _screw _yourself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SaintCl89 said:


> No more smelly people. No more smokers. No more potheads. I'm ok with drunks but throw up in your shirt


Yes, add all those to my list.



FXService said:


> 1.) As much as everyone hates upfront pricing, it's upside is that protects RIDERS from shady driver tactics or freak traffic jams. Allow me to explain. You're drunk as he'll coming home from the bar on a 10x surge. You pass out in uber. You wake up to a 10 mile detour and $200 charge. 1 star rating and an incident report. Yes we can give incident reports asgsinst pax. Now you're shit out of luck. So consider it a safeguard.
> 
> 2.) Hire a personal chauffeur. Starting rates are as low as $800/day in some cities.
> 
> 3.) Bring back cash tips in a society that is progressively going cashless? Might as well bring the telegraph back too. And the cassette deck. No thanks.
> 
> 4.) I agree. Let's go back to the one where passengers do not readily know their rating since Uber has no disciplinary actions for low rated pax. It makes no sense for them to even know their rating.
> 
> 5.) It's called Visa Local Offers, and the Uber Visa.
> 
> 6.) I so wish the same thing for passengers, plus up to 30 seconds to accept the call so we can reaslly read it.
> 
> 7.) I call regardless ast the 2 minute mark. After 5 minutes, I get my fee and move on. If you haven't updated your number, turned on your ringer, then that's on you.
> 
> 8.) There are so many variations on trunk capacity through the same model from generation to generation, let alone different makes. Secondly, bring headphones. Ear buds literally taske up zero space. And if you got one of those new iPhones with Bluetooth ear buds, even better. I am not stopping my car so it will let you connect to my Bluetooth system. If you can't find something enjoyable on my XM then you get stuck with my channel 66 watercolors.
> 
> 9.) Why do you request an adjustment on upfront pricing? And yeah do that shit all you want. I take the quickest way. I am not going to sit at traffic light after traffic light for $0.25/$0.35/$.040 a minute. And if you're taking X or XL and you're worried about an extra $1.80 or $2.50 because of an extra 2 miles, you really need to check your financial situation if that little bit of play in your transit will make or break you.
> 
> 10.) Talk to uber, but that sounds like a shit show about to get 10x worse
> 
> 11.) I saw your other post asking this in a poll. All you need is enough for basic interaction. Secondly, why not try talking to them. The first part of language acquisition is comprehension. Then comes formulation. Take me for example, provided the conversation isn't too complex, I can follow along in Spanish and Portuguese pretty decently. However, I have trouble formulating responses past the most basic. A lot of your "bad english" drivers are in this phase. They can read and listen to English pretty decently, but have issues formulating expressions. The more you engage them the more they learn. It's called immersion. So yeah fire up those progressive ideals you mentioned in your other post and help someone acclimate to a new culture and language during the brief 5-15 minutes you have to be in the car with them. Hell you might even learn something new. And it can be as mundane as the weather. Or just sit in silence and plug in your ear buds. Not sure why this is a big deal.
> 
> 12.) No.
> 
> 13.) Um, you say you want the personal in personal driver, but then you want to take out personal interaction? I'm confused. And Dashcams are there for *YOUR *and the *Driver's *protection. Do you only go to stores and other places of business without surveillance? If so that says a lot about you. Thank God Arizona is a one party consent state with video AND audio.
> 
> 14.) Think of surge as a convenience fee. Just like last minute airfare. Or overnight air as opposed to standard ground shipping. If it's such an issue, wait it out.
> 
> 15.) They already have one. Lol.
> 
> 16.) Lost item fee or not, I take that shit to the green light hub. $15 in the Phoenix area barely scrapes out past a minimum fare black car. A nd is less than a minimum fare SUV.
> 
> 17.) They do. It's called surge, aka that convenience fee we talked about. Or book later flights.
> 
> 18.) Bad move for Uber and their investors. So scratch that.
> 
> 19.) Hire that chauffeur we talked about. I bet she would be glad to get you home safe.


When is the last time there was a 10x surge? Seriously? And if there's a 10 mile detour the rider can always get uber to adjust the trip. Riders don't need protection from long hauling with upfront pricing. Long hauling is happening more now, up front pricing is just saving the pax an email not having to complain about it.


----------



## FXService

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, add all those to my list.
> 
> When is the last time there was a 10x surge? Seriously? And if there's a 10 mile detour the rider can always get uber to adjust the trip. Riders don't need protection from long hauling with upfront pricing. Long hauling is happening more now, up front pricing is just saving the pax an email not having to complain about it.


I don't know sweetie, I do Black Car, I don't see surges. And all y'all suggesting she take Black Car have lost y'all damn minds. Not even SUV rates are worth the hassle of this pissant chil'. Y'all really don't understand the Black Car clientele.


----------



## Ana C.

Cklw said:


> temperature and music can be requested when you get in car. but please remember everyone' ideal temperature is different


also, sometimes its in vain. even if you ask, in 1 mi distance trips it doesnt matter. you simple dont have time to adjust to "perfect"


----------



## 1.5xorbust

This thread still has traction? I guess some dead horses refuse to die.


----------



## Ziggy

Side Hustle said:


> The measly waiting fee of 11 cents a minute or whatever the amount is worse than nothing as it encourages pax insensitive behavior. " I paid him extra".


yeah, some pax think that the "wait fee" is the "tip".


----------



## Adieu

We could care less what y'all want


Sad but true 


You want somebody who cares one iota, order UberSUV at 3x surge or UberSelect at 5x


----------



## Ziggy

FXService said:


> my channel 66 watercolors.


Good choice ... my default music too.


----------



## jazzapt

Ziggy said:


> Good choice ... my default music too.


The best channel for this gig. No complaints from Pax on this one.


----------



## george manousaridis

Julescase said:


> None of your comment makes any sense - each sentence is it's own mystery wrapped in an enigma wrapped in a riddle. I never mentioned Cindy's specific issues - she has too many to list and I'm not a professional psychiatrist.


Its a mystery,who knows what sits behind the pixels and keyboards.


----------



## SaintCl89

66 watercolors is Sirius?


----------



## uberman2950

As a new uber driver the only thing I can say to this is...... god I hope I never pick up Cindy or anyone like her. This isn't my full time job sweetheart I work for the government full time and just wanted to do something on the side that was fun and earned cash. Get over yourself. "I would like to order the temperature and music," or you can get the hell out and see how walking with earphones in works.


----------



## george manousaridis

uberman2950 said:


> As a new uber driver the only thing I can say to this is...... god I hope I never pick up Cindy or anyone like her. This isn't my full time job sweetheart I work for the government full time and just wanted to do something on the side that was fun and earned cash. Get over yourself. "I would like to order the temperature and music," or you can get the hell out and see how walking with earphones in works.


Unfortunately you will get paxs like this.thwy are called paxholes.


----------



## uberman2950

Ha good to remember. I must say all the pax I have had so far have been very friendly and not high maintenance.


----------



## Osamah

I am just going to say one thing here: My weekly earnings since August of 2014 have not changed.


----------



## Ziggy

jazzapt said:


> The best channel for this gig. No complaints from Pax on this one.


When I don't feel like listening to Watercolors, I listen to the Steely Dan radio on iTunes ... pax seem to like that too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> 1. _I did not say I own it. But when you make the decision to accept payment for use of the rideshare car, they start to have *some* rights also._
> 
> 2. _Exactly. You ASK, like a professional_.
> 
> 3. _Did I ever mention getting candy and snacks? I can't think of a creepier thing than getting candy from an Uber driver_.
> 
> 4. _Slavery??? Don't be such a drama queen. It's called "doing your job."_
> 
> 5. _My time is money also. Where is my compensation for all the times my driver arrives late?_
> 
> 6. _How do you know what is comfortable temperature for me? How do you know Classic Rock doesn't make me barf? You personify the arrogant clueless driver who thinks he's doing everything fine._


 (emphases added)

1. With your use of "some", you give back to us our premise. You have _*some*_ reasonable expectations, Scrape, bow and kowtow are not among them. What you have reason to expect is to be driven in a clean vehicle to your destination in the most safe and efficient manner possible. For UberX rates, that is all that you have any business expecting. If you want more, pay for it.

2. No, *you* speak up, like the Big Girl that you claim to be should.

3. Water, however, is not creepy?

4. "Doing [my] job" on UberX or Regular Lyft is driving you in a clean car to your destination in the most safe and efficient manner possible. That is all that my job is on UberX or Lyft. You do not get it, lady. If you want anything more than that, summon a cab, a limousine and pay for it.

5. Get that from the police who closed the street, the Fire Department that is blocking the street, the guy who set the fire, the people who are demonstrating or the Self-Important Official who has had traffic stopped for his motorcade because he thinks that this is a Byzantine Monarchy instead of a Republic. The drivers cover your request as quickly as they can, because: a) they are not getting paid while you are not in the car and b)most of you are impatient and will cancel if they are not there in two minutes. Even ten minutes is not a long time to wait for a ride, although most TNC users think that it is.

6. I do not know what is "comfortable" for you or what you want to hear. I can assume that you are a Big Girl, now, so, I am going to assume that you will let me know if something is not to your liking and I can make adjustments. I can turn air condition or heat up or down, to your preference. I can turn off Little Steven's Underground Garage or Fifties on Five, but I will not put on Taylor Swift, Katie Perry or Beyoncé, either, as those three make me "barf". (I wonder if I can collect a two hundred dollar clean up fee from myself). You can take Little Steven's Underground Garage, Fifties on Five, Jazz, a French language channel, a game or OFF: pick one.



george manousaridis said:


> she is the most equivalent disliked team of the SuperBowl.Lol and the disliked team i dont know who that is.


That would be the dallas cowboys, and, I am proud to state that I am among the cowpie haters. If, however, the New England Patriots win the Stupid Bowl, this year, they will displace the cowpies as the most hated team in American Football.



lilCindy said:


> and this is what you get.


If you will look at the photograph, you will see *that ain't happint in no 'Murrica*



jgiun1 said:


> It is what you pay for....want limo service, call a limo. We certainly don't make enough off Pax fares to drive around in luxury cars with suits. You want Mercedes feelings on a chevy cruze budget.
> 
> It will take 61 minimum rides a month just to recoup a normal commercial insurance policy, and your complaining about GETTING a ride blocks away rate is too high.....lol


..........and what is sad is that _*she ain't the only one*_.

Cab Rates are what they are for a reason.



rbkg40 said:


> It would take a lot more than the min fare of $2.85 I get after Uber's cut for me to dress in a suit and wait on your believed self entitled a$$ hand and foot like a Butler. Next time order a lux ride if that is that is the level of service you want.


_*You ain't th'only one what ain't been trahn t' tell her that.*_ She does not get it.  She thinks that she should get more than a ride in a clean car to her destination in the most efficient and safe manner possible for the little-more-than-bus-rates that she is paying on UberX/Lyft. She thinks that for little more than bus rates, she should get pampered. No, lady, you get the ride and that is all. If you choose Economy on the air lines, you get shoehorned into this seat made for someone who weighs all of forty kilos. You get the ride, that is it. If you choose, Coach, you get a slightly better seat, a bag of pretzels and a Coca-Cola. If you choose First Class, you get scrape, bow and kowtow and a really nice seat. You pay little for Economy (relatively), a little more for Coach and through the nose for First Class, but, you get more as you go up in the grades. lilCindy fails to _*unnerstenn thett*_.



lilCindy said:


> what is really sad is that I started a post with ideas to make things better for riders *only* AND*but not for* drivers. May be the*M*y *ideas* were not feasible*, which, had I been paying attention or actually tried to understand this, I would have known in the first place*. But this just became a big "beat on the rider" party*, which, given the ridiculous demands that I have posted, should not surprise me*.


FIFY



Adieu said:


> You want somebody who cares one iota, order UberSUV at 3x surge or UberSelect at 5x


We have been trying to tell her that. She does not believe that you get that for which you pay. She thinks that she can order a knock-off purse on amazondotcom and it will hold up just like a Coach™. She thinks that it is possible and it should be, that you get limousine service for bus rates.



uberman2950 said:


> I hope I never pick up Cindy or anyone like her.


Stay in this business long enough and you will pick up a hundred people just like her and one hundred who are worse. Yes, they do come worse than lilCindy --FAR worse.



george manousaridis said:


> Unfortunately you will get paxs like this.thwy are called paxholes.


Yup, what he said.


----------



## roadman

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


pretty dumb ideas.


----------



## freeFromUber

I have never seen a poster more universally despised than lilcindy. And rightfully so, I might add.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Delivering pax from point A to point B safely and expeditiously is the goal. Everything else is fluff.


----------



## 1974toyota

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


??? All these requests & changes,for what Uber charges & what drivers make? The chances of Uber doing the above is slim to none,I'm speechless, i recommend you listen to Debbie Gibson singing " Only in My Dreams" have a great day,WOW,unreal,just wow, JMO


----------



## Mido toyota

lilCindy said:


> so you favor keeping the up front costs as they are? I see I'm not the only one who thinks it would be better without them. here's an example of dozens of other threads:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/up-front-pricing-theft.140174/


Hun you said up front price. UT you really mean the minimum fare charge, which shows how cheap you are


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> terrible idea? Tell that to Forbes.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...n-aims-to-ease-passengers-fears/#7e2063d7d14b
> 
> if this comes to Minneapolis I'll sign up for it in a second, if their rates are the same.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/see-jane-go-is-gone-01-09-18-8pm.232052/


----------



## lilCindy

Mido toyota said:


> Hun you said up front price. UT you really mean the minimum fare charge, which shows how cheap you are


Whatever. If I only want to go to blocks, why should I pay the same amount as someone who wants to go 3 miles?


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy than dont put destination in and you will be charged stamdard mileage plus time from my understanding. but unless the weather is inclement, or you have a disability. you should be able to walk 2 blocks, more than likely you will get to get to your destination faster by walking. uber doesn't always ping closest driver.


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> Whatever. If I only want to go to blocks, why should I pay the same amount as someone who wants to go 3 miles?


With this line of thinking would it honestly make you happy that if min fare was eliminated. This would in turn mean that you wasted a drivers time to go maybe 1/4 mile and 2 minutes. That would net the driver a whopping $0.32 for his time in the Dallas Market.

Do you even tip your driver's?

I hope one day that you piss off a driver enough that you wake up one morning and find a nice steaming pile of poo on your front porch.


----------



## lilCindy

rbkg40 said:


> With this line of thinking would it honestly make you happy that if min fare was eliminated. This would in turn mean that you wasted a drivers time to go maybe 1/4 mile and 2 minutes. That would net the driver a whopping $0.32 for his time in the Dallas Market.
> 
> Do you even tip your driver's?
> 
> I hope one day that you piss off a driver enough that you wake up one morning and find a nice steaming pile of poo on your front porch.


I did not say they should be paid $0.32. All I am saying is that it is ridiculous to charge the same amount to someone who is 1/10 of someone else.



Cklw said:


> lilCindy than dont put destination in and you will be charged stamdard mileage plus time from my understanding. but unless the weather is inclement, or you have a disability. you should be able to walk 2 blocks, more than likely you will get to get to your destination faster by walking. uber doesn't always ping closest driver.


Easy for someone located in Las Vegas to say. Try walking 2 blocks in 20 below zero weather.


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> I did not say they should be paid $0.32. All I am saying is that it is ridiculous to charge the same amount to someone who is 1/10 of someone else.


Then what you are asking for is to eliminate the rider min fare of $5 which would in turn eliminate the driver's min earning of $2.85 (Dallas Market) for his time to get to you, pick you up, drop you off. Bearing in mind that the total time to accomplish this from the driver's side is probably 10-15 minutes. A min fare elimination would net what I described above.

So pretty much in the nutshell you want to get what you ask for and eff the drivers.


----------



## HighRollinG

rbkg40 said:


> Then what you are asking for is to eliminate the rider min fare of $5 which would in turn eliminate the driver's min earning of $2.85 (Dallas Market) for his time to get to you, pick you up, drop you off. Bearing in mind that the total time to accomplish this from the driver's side is probably 10-15 minutes. A min fare elimination would net what I described above.
> 
> So pretty much in the nutshell you want to get what you ask for and eff the drivers.


Maybe short tips could be auto 5 stars to compensate?


----------



## Mido toyota

lilCindy said:


> Whatever. If I only want to go to blocks, why should I pay the same amount as someone who wants to go 3 miles?


Because the minimum fare that you paid isn't just miles and minutes, you pay insurance too,so you would be covered in case you got hurt, trust me the minimum fare is good for you other wise no driver would would pick up these 1 or two blocks trips,


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I did not say they should be paid $0.32. All I am saying is that it is ridiculous to charge the same amount to someone who is 1/10 of someone else.
> 
> Easy for someone located in Las Vegas to say. Try walking 2 blocks in 20 below zero weather.


Try to get your head out of your ass and use some common sense.

There is a minimum fare, insurance to cover you going "to" blocks or going twenty two miles is a constant meaning it's the same. 
You are taking up the drivers time, he deserves to be compensated for his time. He has to drive to you, find you, wait for you to waddle to his car, then drive you "to" blocks and wait for you to make your way out of the car.

There is almost no difference in cost to the driver between "to" blocks or twenty blocks. This is why there is a minimum fare.



lilCindy said:


> Try walking 2 blocks in 20 below zero weather.


Pay or shut up, you are waiting the drivers time with "to" block trips. You should be tipping for wasting the drivers time.


----------



## Flacco

Hey lilCimdy....welcome back and Happy New Year


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> I did not say they should be paid $0.32. All I am saying is that it is ridiculous to charge the same amount to someone who is 1/10 of someone else.
> 
> Easy for someone located in Las Vegas to say. Try walking 2 blocks in 20 below zero weather.


Using $5 in that scenario; 1/10 of $5 is .50. And let's not forget Uber's cut on this...minimal would be the 25% cut from the fare...some may be grandfathered into 20% still...I'll give you that... 20% of .50 is .10... he missed it by a whopping .08 from the .32 he stated.

Wow.

You said 1/10 and $5...do you even process what you actually write??

And of course you ignore the tipping comment because, you're not a tipping type of gal. You just like the extra ammenities on top of getting from point A to B safely... which is really what your cheap wanna be bougie behind is paying.



HighRollinG said:


> Maybe short tips could be auto 5 stars to compensate?


Lmao. Are you that dude that canceled a zillion rides to get the "Mercedes or Lexus" on an Uber x rate? Hoping to pay Uber pool rates?


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Try to get your head out of your ass and use some common sense.
> 
> There is a minimum fare, insurance to cover you going "to" blocks or going twenty two miles is a constant meaning it's the same.
> You are taking up the drivers time, he deserves to be compensated for his time. He has to drive to you, find you, wait for you to waddle to his car, then drive you "to" blocks and wait for you to make your way out of the car.
> 
> There is almost no difference in cost to the driver between "to" blocks or twenty blocks. This is why there is a minimum fare.
> 
> Pay or shut up, you are waiting the drivers time with "to" block trips. You should be tipping for wasting the drivers time.


I agree with you if the driver has to drive to somebody's house out in the suburbs or has to drive a few miles to get them. But if I request an Uber, and he's already on the exact same street and block that I am, then hell no! Most of the Uber are already located within a block of the club's I'm at when I request them on Friday and Saturday nights.



Flacco said:


> Hey lilCimdy....welcome back and Happy New Year


Thank you.. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Why has this thread gone farther than 1 page? sellkatsell44 put it in its place.


----------



## rbkg40

All the drivers needed somewhere to vent there frustration on a daily basis. This thread seems like the proper place to do it. lilCindy decided to nominate herself as PAXhole representative by starting this thread.

UP drivers vent away.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I agree with you if the driver has to drive to somebody's house out in the suburbs or has to drive a few miles to get them. But if I request an Uber, and he's already on the exact same street and block that I am, then hell no! Most of the Uber are already located within a block of the club's I'm at when I request them on Friday and Saturday nights.


Hell no? You think they are out there for charity's sake? There are costs involved, time involved. The driver isn't making money on your "to" block ride. YOU are WASTING his time. Maybe Uber should ban trips under 1.5 miles, would that make more sense to You? Make you happy?

It takes time for the driver to do your trip. There is only so much time. If you can't wall "to" blocks you're going to pay. It's that simple. It's an insult that you want to pay less.

If you don't like it, walk.


----------



## lilCindy

MadePenniesToday said:


> Why has this thread gone farther than 1 page? Sellkatsell44 put it in its place.


This was never meant to be an argument. I saw a driver posted what the drivers would like to see so I just posted what passengers would like to see in 2018. I thought most of the ideas would benefit both drivers and passengers.


----------



## HighRollinG

Put in a long destination with 1 stop where you want to go. Cancel at the stop. problem solved


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Hell no? You think they are out there for charity's sake? There are costs involved, time involved. The driver isn't making money on your "to" block ride. YOU are WASTING his time. Maybe Uber should ban trips under 1.5 miles, would that make more sense to You? Make you happy?
> 
> It takes time for the driver to do your trip. There is only so much time. If you can't wall "to" blocks you're going to pay. It's that simple. It's an insult that you want to pay less.
> 
> If you don't like it, walk.


There have been times that I was literally waiting at the corner where my Uber was dropping somebody off. I just walked into their car and they did not have to drive anywhere extra to get me. If there is a surge, I could get to charged $10 to go to blocks. Can you honestly argue that a driver who does nothing more than drive drive 2 blocks should get paid $10 for that?


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> I did not say they should be paid $0.32. All I am saying is that it is ridiculous to charge the same amount to someone who is 1/10 of someone else.
> 
> Easy for someone located in Las Vegas to say. Try walking 2 blocks in 20 below zero weather.


did you even read my quote?


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> There have been times that I was literally waiting at the corner where my Uber was dropping somebody off. I just walked into their car and they did not have to drive anywhere extra to get me. If there is a surge, I could get to charged $10 to go to blocks. Can you honestly argue that a driver who does nothing more than drive drive 2 blocks should get paid $10 for that?


How about this new spin of a perspective for you. Drivers are a classification of the service industry. You request a transportation service to shuttle your lazy a$$ from point A to point B. Regardless of how long or how short the ride is, it is a service. You are about rates on one of the cheapest and lowest price ride hailing services that is publicly available. If you can't understand that the minimum fare is there for a reason than just uninstall the app and use your own 2 feet or ride a bike because that will be as close to free you will get, just do it yourself.

I would honestly challenge you to sign up and drive for 2 weeks just to experience what we go through on a daily basis. Hell, do it for 2 hours a day, 5 days a week. If you can honestly say after that you still feel that fares should still be less then I will pay you $100 myself from my laid off unemployed a$$.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> There have been times that I was literally waiting at the corner where my Uber was dropping somebody off. I just walked into their car and they did not have to drive anywhere extra to get me. If there is a surge, I could get to charged $10 to go to blocks. Can you honestly argue that a driver who does nothing more than drive drive 2 blocks should get paid $10 for that?


Yes... there is a minimum charge. You are taking up his time. Are you dense. What don't you understand?


----------



## Cklw

she has a car, she doesn't to put miles on it so she uses uber. so I know for a fact she won' drive. if she surprises me, and does, i want her to be paid by what she is saying here on this thread.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I could get to charged $10 to go to blocks.


Oh my god, my 6 year old knows the difference between to, too, and two. Six. Year. Old.

Don't like surge, wait it out.

Surge is like an auction, those willing to pay more when drivers are limited get them quicker. You do not have to pay surge prices, you can walk "to" blocks or wait.


----------



## Cklw

but what about her coat? she doesn't like them even tho it is -20 out


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy,

Here is pretty much a summation of a drivers experience.

I myself as a driver is what I call being a Public Transport Wh0re. My lifestyle consists of transporting 4 wheeled Johns or in your case a 4 wheeled Jane from one place to the next. Me and my vehicle get used and abused by complete strangers that we have never met to give them the best service possible and in some cases a piece of our soul. The 4 wheeled Johns and Janes get in our vehicles, they smell anywhere from cheap to expensive cologne or perfume, they can be freshly showered or dirty from a long days work. At the end of the day I go home, take a shower or a bath, maybe shed a tear or 2 and reflect on my life for what I have done that day and ask myself if it is worth it. The next day I get up doll myself and my vehicle up, go to the car wash and vacuum. I tell my vehicle it is OK, hopefully I can find another job and this can be all over. I start the day over again in dealing with fake smiles and winks and move on the next 4 wheeled John or Jane.

Now tell me how cheap you think this service should be.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Yes... there is a minimum charge. You are taking up his time. Are you dense. What don't you understand?


Yes I understand. If a driver has to drive 10 to 15 minutes to my house to pick me up, then I fully support paying a minimum fee of $5 or whatever. Of course the driver should be compensated fairly for his time. But if they are within one or two blocks of me? No! That is crap.


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> Yes I understand. If a driver has to drive 10 to 15 minutes to my house to pick me up, then I fully support paying a minimum fee of $5 or whatever. Of course the driver should be compensated fairly for his time. But if they are within one or two blocks of me? No! That is crap.


Since you don't want to spend the 5 minutes walking the 1/4 mile to go 2 blocks, you want to pay for a ride but not $5. You tell is what would be a fair amount to pay Uber and the driver for you being provided a convenience


----------



## Cklw

wow, just wow. you are a special kind of entitled twit. you only read parts of posts, and think that drivers are servants, your attitude in your posts say that. you want pay us cents for a 2 block ride, even tho you could walk there before the driver gets to you. you contradict yourself in your posts, you say you were immature on how you rated drivers when you were in college and have matured since then. I say you haven't, you are still the immature spoiled little brat who thinks she better than everyone else.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> Yes I understand. If a driver has to drive 10 to 15 minutes to my house to pick me up, then I fully support paying a minimum fee of $5 or whatever. Of course the driver should be compensated fairly for his time. But if they are within one or two blocks of me? No! That is crap.


My Labrador had more sense than you... I suggest you co.plain to uber and your drivers, especially your drivers that you paying TOO much on your TWO block trips.

Let the drivers know that the 2.50 they are making from you is more than they should get...

Frigen nit wit


----------



## HighRollinG




----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> My Labrador had more sense than you... I suggest you co.plain to uber and your drivers, especially your drivers that you paying TOO much on your TWO block trips.
> 
> Let the drivers know that the 2.50 they are making from you is more than they should get...
> 
> Frigen nit wit


Just answer this simple question for me then. What is a proper dollar amount that a driver should be paid per hour? What is their value per hour?


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> Just answer this simple question for me then. What is a proper dollar amount that a driver should be paid per hour? What is their value per hour?


we aren't paid by the hour,


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> we aren't paid by the hour,


Nice try, but you should have a good idea what your hourly value is. What is it?


----------



## Cklw

we are not paid by the hour. it is based on how many rides we get, how far each ride, and so forth. many times I have sat all day without getting a ride. so I made no money those days.


----------



## Osamah

lilCindy said:


> Whatever. If I only want to go to blocks, why should I pay the same amount as someone who wants to go 3 miles?


to go from zero to one is MUCH harder than to go from one to two.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> we are not paid by the hour. it is based on how many rides we get, how far each ride, and so forth. many times I have sat all day without getting a ride. so I made no money those days.


fair enough. I certainly want everyone to get paid fairly. There have been times that I have ordered an Uber 20 minutes away and I only had to go one mile. To be honest, I thought that $5 for the driver's trip was too little. Likewise, there are many trips that I have been totally screwed for though.


----------



## rbkg40

I like how she has avoided my question of how much she thinks that she should pay for a short trip like that to uber and what the driver should earn. BTW, this is being typed while I am on novacaine.


----------



## wk1102

Cklw said:


> we aren't paid by the hour,





lilCindy said:


> Nice try, but you should have a good idea what your hourly value is. What is it?


I'm going to try to explain this to you without being a smartass. Know I have much disdain for you so it will be difficult.

It's hard to put an hourly figure on it because there are unknown costs involved and if you want to base it pet hour you have to account for time spent waiting for pings, getting gas, oil changes, maintenance.. etc..

To be profitable I'd guess we need to bring in an average of 20-25 hour. That's probably 10-12 per hour profit after all expenses, depreciation etc.. For some it will be more, for some less.

Now, onto the minimum fare situation that you are so adamantly against. It would not be profitable for the driver to take less than the minimum fare for a short trip. I would argue I break even or lose money on a minimum fare trip. It takes time to get to you, time to find you, time to pull over on a safe and legal place, time to pull back out into traffic, time to drive you "to" blocks, pull over and safely let out.

Sometimes, this happens all happens in 10 minutes but that is rare. Most of the time it's 15 to 20. I have never completed more than 4 trips in an hour and only have done 4 a few times.

The bottom line is, it's not worth it for the driver to do any trip for less than a minimum fare.

Here is my trip log from sat night.

From 11:38 to 12:36 I had a cancel and 4 minimums. It was pick up at drop off for each trip.

Not a very productive hour. If I pay myself minimum wage, I lost money. Each trip was about two blocks.. 1/2 mile. Back and forth between bars. There was no down time for me, I got the requests before i dropped off. The cancel was at the same place as the next pick up. It's South Florida, so they weren't waiting inside to keep warm. A rider can probably go 2 miles on a minimum fare before the price increases. Are you suggesting I do those 1/2 mile trips at 1/4 the price? 62 cents? 1/2 price? $1.24 ? It's not worth it for me to take anything less... as it is, I lost $ that hour.


















The time shown is time of request except on the cancel. The cancel posted at that time, it was requested earlier.



lilCindy said:


> fair enough. I certainly want everyone to get paid fairly. There have been times that I have ordered an Uber 20 minutes away and I only had to go one mile. To be honest, I thought that $5 for the driver's trip was too little. Likewise, there are many trips that I have been totally screwed for though.


You're not being screwed, there are costs involved in every trip regardless of length. It's a loss to drive you a 1/2 mile for 70 cents.

When you go to a club and pay a cover charge, is it prorated? If you only drink 4 ounces of an 8 ounce drink do you get money back?

You can look at it this way. Uber has figured the minimum trip is two miles. You're welcome to travel less, but you have to pay for 2 miles. Anything less is a waste of money and time for Uber and the driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> Try walking 2 blocks in 20 below zero weather.


I rode a bicycle six miles in ten below in Massachusetts over Christmas, 2017; does that qualify? I have walked more than a few blocks in -26C/-15F in Montréal. I have walked more than a few blocks in -29C/-20F and in hip deep snow in the Carnic Alps. That means that the wind was blowing, too, and not just a gentle breeze. I even have walked more than a few blocks in -29C/-20F in _*Minneapolis and St. Paul*_. If you can not walk two blocks in that kind of cold, you must have been raised in Florida or the Gulf Coast of Texas.



HighRollinG said:


> Maybe short tips could be auto 5 stars to compensate?


Ya' know, I tried to pay my mortgage with stars and badges, once................. The bank threatened me with foreclosure, so I had to mail a cheque.............



lilCindy said:


> This was never meant to be an argument. I saw a driver posted what the drivers would like to see so I just posted what passengers would like to see in 2018. I thought most of the ideas would benefit both drivers and passengers *since I really do not care about the drivers or their problems*.


FIFY



wk1102 said:


> Yes... there is a minimum charge.


She does not seem to understand that this _*ain't*_ the only business that has a minimum, or, a gate fee. Taxis and limousines have minimums, On the cab, it is the meter drop. Most limousines charge by the hour. The first hour is almost always more than the subsequent hours. If you call a plumber or an electrician, he charges you a certain amount just to walk through the door. If you want any work done, that costs even more. If you go to the nail salon or the hairdresser, they charge you a certain amount just to sit in the chair. She just does not get it.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy says she doesn't want an argument. what did you expect when you go to a forum mainly for drivers and make posts about what pax demands, not helpful hints but demands. she has gone type of like this one before. we give her facts on why, and she ignores them, and spins it about her. I bet if you look in a dictionary, you will see lilCindy as the definition for entitlement.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Cklw said:


> If you look in a dictionary, you will see lilCindy as the definition for entitlement.[/USER]


................or at least the textbook illustration thereof............................


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> I'm going to try to explain this to you without being a smartass. Know I have much disdain for you so it will be difficult.
> 
> It's hard to put an hourly figure on it because there are unknown costs involved and if you want to base it pet hour you have to account for time spent waiting for pings, getting gas, oil changes, maintenance.. etc..
> 
> To be profitable I'd guess we need to bring in an average of 20-25 hour. That's probably 10-12 per hour profit after all expenses, depreciation etc.. For some it will be more, for some less.
> 
> Now, onto the minimum fare situation that you are so adamantly against. It would not be profitable for the driver to take less than the minimum fare for a short trip. I would argue I break even or lose money on a minimum fare trip. It takes time to get to you, time to find you, time to pull over on a safe and legal place, time to pull back out into traffic, time to drive you "to" blocks, pull over and safely let out.
> 
> Sometimes, this happens all happens in 10 minutes but that is rare. Most of the time it's 15 to 20. I have never completed more than 4 trips in an hour and only have done 4 a few times.
> 
> The bottom line is, it's not worth it for the driver to do any trip for less than a minimum fare.
> 
> Here is my trip log from sat night.
> 
> From 11:38 to 12:36 I had a cancel and 4 minimums. It was pick up at drop off for each trip.
> 
> Not a very productive hour. If I pay myself minimum wage, I lost money. Each trip was about two blocks.. 1/2 mile. Back and forth between bars. There was no down time for me, I got the requests before i dropped off. The cancel was at the same place as the next pick up. It's South Florida, so they weren't waiting inside to keep warm. A rider can probably go 2 miles on a minimum fare before the price increases. Are you suggesting I do those 1/2 mile trips at 1/4 the price? 62 cents? 1/2 price? $1.24 ? It's not worth it for me to take anything less... as it is, I lost $ that hour.
> 
> View attachment 193972
> 
> View attachment 193973
> 
> 
> The time shown is time of request except on the cancel. The cancel posted at that time, it was requested earlier.
> 
> You're not being screwed, there are costs involved in every trip regardless of length. It's a loss to drive you a 1/2 mile for 70 cents.
> 
> When you go to a club and pay a cover charge, is it prorated? If you only drink 4 ounces of an 8 ounce drink do you get money back?
> 
> You can look at it this way. Uber has figured the minimum trip is two miles. You're welcome to travel less, but you have to pay for 2 miles. Anything less is a waste of money and time for Uber and the driver.


1. it must be different there because I've never paid close to $2.89

2. you seem to be contradicting yourself. you are saying you want to get paid $2.89 for 2 miles, but you also want to get paid to drive just one block?

Again, I agree there probably are times i should have been asked to pay more, but NOT for a driver who's just hanging around the club's at night time going back and forth.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy, only one that can totally explain why uber charges what they do is uber. so call customer support. you will get the same answer we drivers get when we ask that, which is i don't know in an heavy Indian accent



lilCindy said:


> 1. it must be different there because I've never paid close to $2.89
> 
> 2. you seem to be contradicting yourself. you are saying you want to get paid $2.89 for 2 miles, but you also want to get paid to drive just one block?
> 
> Again, I agree there probably are times i should have been asked to pay more, but NOT for a driver who's just hanging around the club's at night time going back and forth.


The $2.89 is after all of uber's fees, and after they take the 20-25% of mileage. what you pay includes everything before uber takes their cut. like other costs involved, which everyone has stated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

........and then there is the bus, which is really where Original Poster belongs. When you get on the bus, you pay a base fare, whether you are going two blocks or to the limit of where you start to pay extra.


----------



## Danger Mouse

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


This post reminds me of why I am pro-choice!


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> lilCindy, only one that can totally explain why uber charges what they do is uber. so call customer support. you will get the same answer we drivers get when we ask that, which is i don't know in an heavy Indian accent
> 
> The $2.89 is after all of uber's fees, and after they take the 20-25% of mileage. what you pay includes everything before uber takes their cut. like other costs involved, which everyone has stated.


your screenshot shows you got paid around $30 in one hour! I sure wish I made that much.

I also see you got paid over $3 for a cancellation. That means you got paid for doing nothing.


----------



## touberornottouber

lilCindy said:


> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.


My job is to drive the passenger to their destination. It's not to be their best friend of to entertain them. Nor is this tinder. I just want to be able to do my job and get paid. I don't want to have to engage in a popularity contest.

Think about it. This would make it even worse than it already is with the ratings system. The pressure would be on to give out mints, candy, water, and even sodas in order to get the repeat rides.

Not to say that I am a jerk to my passengers. My rating is 4.93 with 2,000 rides. Usually I engage in small talk and sometimes significant conversations with them. I just don't want to be forced to do it to get rides and have to work to try to get them to like me. I want to be safe and drive instead!



> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


I understand this one a bit. I really do -- despite being a male driver. But this isn't tinder. I'm doing my job. I'm not here to hit on you or to be hit on by you. If a driver does that or is a danger then they should not be out there in the first place.

I can see male drivers taking a 30%+ hit in getting rides due to this. In contrast female drivers will be absolutely slammed with requests. Not only from women but also from dirty old men pretending to use their wife's or girlfriend's account.

I think the way forward is instead to better screen drivers and have zero tolerance. Maybe even start a special program where certain drivers are more vetted for proper behavior and allow these drivers, regardless of gender, to be pinged specially.

Also I have to point out that the stereotype does not always apply. I'm a male driver and I've had my crotch grabbed (unwanted and unprovoked) multiple times by drunk female passengers. I've also been hit on by other male passengers.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> your screenshot shows you got paid around $30 in one hour! I sure wish I made that much.
> 
> I also see you got paid over $3 for a cancellation. That means you got paid for doing nothing.


wasn't my screenshot, and the cancellation fee is to cover the time and cost it takes to drive to you.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> 1. it must be different there because I've never paid close to $2.89


That is my take of a minimum fare which I believe is $6.75 for riders.



lilCindy said:


> 2. you seem to be contradicting yourself. you are saying you want to get paid $2.89 for 2 miles, but you also want to get paid to drive just one block?


No, I said I don't want a trip under 2 paid miles. I don't think uber should allow you to request less than 2 miles.



lilCindy said:


> your screenshot shows you got paid around $30 in one hour! I sure wish I made that much.
> 
> I also see you got paid over $3 for a cancellation. That means you got paid for doing nothing.


No, the time is what time I received the request not the time I completed it. That's why I showed the second screen shot. It shows what time I completed the trip.. the $17 trip was the next hour and has nothing to do with the 4 minimum fares. Tjat trip took me until 1:35 to complete and ended way out away from any busy area. It wasn't a great trip, because it took me way away from the action and I wrapped it up after that. It was 10 empty miles to home...








^^^^^
This represents 2 and a half hours of my time. Not one hour.

As far as the cancel, bullshit I did nothing... I spent 10 minutes driving, and then had to wait 5 minutes. All that time I was unavailable to pick up anyone else. FU you thinking I didn't earn thst money. You 15 minutes I was unavailable. Plus I drove to the location.



lilCindy said:


> Again, I agree there probably are times i should have been asked to pay more, but NOT for a driver who's just hanging around the club's at night time going back and forth.


I gave You the deficit of the doubt and tried to logically explain this to you. You don't even want to understand. How much do you think you should pay for a "to block" trip?


----------



## Cklw

wk1102, you can show her all the facts and details. she isn't going to comprehend, only for from her view, it's like talking to a brick wall.

she says we make great money, she always points out that rare person who has a great week, which isnt the norm. if we make such great money, why doesn't she drive, that way she will understand what we go thru. but she won't, she doesn't have the balls to.


----------



## Danger Mouse

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Everyone calm down, calm down! Let's be reasonable here and not only acknowledge the posters request but understand it as well. let me share some thoughts and how we could help her..

As far as an upfront pricing is concerned I have a great solution. $0.25 a ride! That way it would only cost you a dollar to ride for a week! Let's make sure that you can be the cheapest human being possible.

About refreshing the rating systems for passengers how about the ratings reset to 5 after 48 hours? That way you'll never have to take responsibility for your misbehavior again! Responsibility just does not seem like an option in our current social climate in this country right now.

Aside from requesting music and temperature before getting into the vehicle also be sure to let the driver know in advance if you would like a cappuccino or some hot tea. Let's mix Airbnb with an Uber for the price of a hot dog!

As far as drivers not speaking English here is a news flash Cindy... Most of my passengers in the Bay Area don't speak any English at all!

The original tipping system is one that you liked? There was no tipping system. I'm really hoping that the original poster is 14 years old cuz this is the only way I can handle this type of mentality.

As for the step by step instructions or directions to your liking, well, here is an awesome solution... Drive yourself!

And last, let's have some champagne and chocolates that are ready for the passenger before every ride. Make sure to notify your driver in advance if you have any food allergies or if you have any specific chocolates that are your favorites. There is only one thing that matters in this lifetime... satisfying the pretentious needs of Kim Kardashian want to be passengers


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> wk1102, you can show her all the facts and details. she isn't going to comprehend, only for from her view, it's like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> she says we make great money, she always points out that rare person who has a great week, which isnt the norm. if we make such great money, why doesn't she drive, that way she will understand what we go thru. but she won't, she doesn't have the balls to.


Your screenshot does not support 2.5 hours. It seems it is 57 minutes to be exact.

This is not always true that you have to drive up to me. I once ordered and Uber and he was RIGHT there dropping off some people. I told him I would go in the club to get my friends. When I came back out, he was gone and I got charged a cancellation. He got it for just sitting there! What would be fair? How about just charging for the time you are there? We already get charged per minute of waiting time, why tack on another $5 when you decide to leave?

And then just answer one thing. Why do you charge us more for cancelling then for taking short trips? Why?

If uber offers matching F driver with F passenger, I'll sign up so fast!


----------



## merryon2nd

lilCindy said:


> This is not always true that you have to drive up to me. I once ordered and Uber and he was RIGHT there dropping off some people. I told him I would go in the club to get my friends. When I came back out, he was gone and I got charged a cancellation. He got it for just sitting there! What would be fair? How about just charging for the time you are there? We already get charged per minute of waiting time, why tack on another $5 when you decide to leave?


You're so silly. You still had to pay. Because he still had to sit there. Idle. Waiting for you to go back into the club, find your friends and talk them into leaving. While he was sitting there idle, he was not making fares. Meaning you were costing him money while he waited. How can you possibly be this bloody dense?


----------



## lilCindy

merryon2nd said:


> You're so silly. You still had to pay. Because he still had to sit there. Idle. Waiting for you to go back into the club, find your friends and talk them into leaving. While he was sitting there idle, he was not making fares. Meaning you were costing him money while he waited. How can you possibly be this bloody dense?


You still did not answer though. Why do you charge more for canceling then driving me a mile?


----------



## merryon2nd

Because it takes less time to drive a mile than it does to wait five minutes for party city to come out of the club.


----------



## uberman2950

Lilcindy you do relaize the driver didn't charge for the cancelation, uber did. 

Why am I entertaining a troll? 

Does it make you mad you're tax dollars just paid me $250 to do nothing today?


----------



## lilCindy

merryon2nd said:


> Because it takes less time to drive a mile than it does to wait five minutes for party city to come out of the club.


 not true. I have had drivers wait for me for 5 minutes and then drive one mile and I was charged less than someone that just cancelled on me. Don't get me wrong, I totally understand that the driver should get paid for their waiting time, and they already are. I just don't think it is fair to charge a cancellation fee on top of that.


----------



## merryon2nd

Then write to Uber and tell them that. Because they're the ones charging you. Not us. But Uber's already having to build a foxhole to protect themselves from the drivers, so good luck with that.


----------



## lilCindy

merryon2nd said:


> Then write to Uber and tell them that. Because they're the ones charging you. Not us. But Uber's already having to build a foxhole to protect themselves from the drivers, so good luck with that.


So you admit I am right.


----------



## merryon2nd

Nope. I do the leg work. You're late? I get paid.
You have an issue with that. You take it up with Uber. Because I have ZERO capacity for sympathy when it comes to people like you.
Even when I worked Auto Part retail, I told people how it was. And now, I'm telling YOU how it is.
You're like the men who come in rubbing metal on metal and tell me they only need brake pads. So I sell them a set, and two days later they're back whining about how they still hear the noise because the brake pads are defective. And then I have to tell them that, no, THEY are the ones who are defective.
The fact that I get paid because people don't respect my time is one of the few things I actually like about Uber.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> Your screenshot does not support 2.5 hours. It seems it is 57 minutes to be exact.


My god.. once again, the time shown is when the request came to my phone. I show you what time the $2.89 trip ended. 57 minutes afyer i got the cancel. So from the cancel to before the 17 dollar trip is 57 minutrs. The 17 dollar trip, i received the request 57 minutes after getting paid for the cancel.

I drove 10 minutes to get to them, had to wait 5 for them. So I did not even start making money on that one until 12:50. That trip took nearly an hour to complete and took me way away from where I would receive a ping. So after ending I had to drive back to where I would receive a ping. All that is a factor.



lilCindy said:


> We already get charged per minute of waiting time, why tack on another $5 when you decide to leave?
> 
> And then just answer one thing. Why do you charge us more for cancelling then for taking short trips? Why?


No, it's 5 or waiting time plus the fare. If i cancel, the waiting time if waved

I don't charge you, uber does.

A cancel is 5. A minimum trip is 6.75. $6.75 is greater than > $5.00

I make more on a cancel but you don't get charged more.


lilCindy said:


> You still did not answer though. Why do you charge more for canceling then driving me a mile?


We don't! Which is greater $5.00 or $6.75?

Hint, the answer is in my post

Your market


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> Your screenshot does not support 2.5 hours. It seems it is 57 minutes to be exact.
> 
> This is not always true that you have to drive up to me. I once ordered and Uber and he was RIGHT there dropping off some people. I told him I would go in the club to get my friends. When I came back out, he was gone and I got charged a cancellation. He got it for just sitting there! What would be fair? How about just charging for the time you are there? We already get charged per minute of waiting time, why tack on another $5 when you decide to leave?
> 
> And then just answer one thing. Why do you charge us more for cancelling then for taking short trips? Why?
> 
> If uber offers matching F driver with F passenger, I'll sign up so fast!


*NOT MY SCREENSHOT!! *plus see Jane go, or whatever the name of the all female rideshare went belly up.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> My god.. once again, the time shown is when the request came to my phone. I show you what time the $2.89 trip ended. 57 minutes afyer i got the cancel. So from the cancel to before the 17 dollar trip is 57 minutrs. The 17 dollar trip, i received the request 57 minutes after getting paid for the cancel.
> 
> I drove 10 minutes to get to them, had to wait 5 for them. So I did not even start making money on that one until 12:50. That trip took nearly an hour to complete and took me way away from where I would receive a ping. So after ending I had to drive back to where I would receive a ping. All that is a factor.
> 
> No, it's 5 or waiting time plus the fare. If i cancel, the waiting time if waved
> 
> I don't charge you, uber does.
> 
> A cancel is 5. A minimum trip is 6.75. $6.75 is greater than > $5.00
> 
> I make more on a cancel but you don't get charged more.
> 
> We don't! Which is greater $5.00 or $6.75?
> 
> Hint, the answer is in my post
> 
> Your market
> View attachment 194085


One little detail you don't mention is that you often get TIPS. It's like a waitress complaining she makes only minimum wage.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> You still did not answer though


You have not answered any of mine, and I'm trying my hardest to explain this to you like an adult.

However this is becoming increasingly difficult. You aren't even trying to understand what I'm saying.

Answer this, how much should you pay for a "to block" trip. ?


----------



## merryon2nd

Actually... Most people DO NOT tip their Uber/Lyft driver as they would tip their waitress or bartender. A bartender or waitress can go home with over $150 a night in tips. The average driver, regardless of how good they are, generally gets tops of $30 a long shift in tips. If they're that lucky. Because the culture now is run by people like you


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> One little detail you don't mention is that you often get TIPS. It's like a waitress complaining she makes only minimum wage.


No It's not and we are discussing the price of fares. Stay on topic. As you can see I received 0 in app tips on any of those rides in my screen shot.

Tipping has nothing to do with the price of fares...

What I make isn't wjat we are discussing. We are discussing what you pay for a fare.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> One little detail you don't mention is that you often get TIPS. It's like a waitress complaining she makes only minimum wage.


on average, about only 10% of riders tip, and that is in the entertainment capital of the world. and lilCindy, based on your responses, you are a non tipper, so don't bring tips into play.


----------



## wk1102

Cklw said:


> on average, about only 10% of riders tip, and that is in the entertainment capital of the world. and lilCindy, based on your responses, you are a non tipper, so don't bring tips into play.


Tipping has nothing to do with the discussion.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> on average, about only 10% of riders tip, and that is in the entertainment capital of the world. and lilCindy, based on your responses, you are a non tipper, so don't bring tips into play.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-100-tip.172885/

?



wk1102 said:


> Tipping has nothing to do with the discussion.


only for Uber Drivers or bartenders also?


----------



## Ubernomics

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think we can all just agree Cindy is the cheapest and most entitled passenger there is.


I can agree with that statement. I Think she should buy a car, 2017 model of course (with a loan) and start driving for at least 3 years 40 rides a week. Then sell the car. Oh my what an eye opener that would be.

She would learn really fast that operation cost is no joke and she would also learn about economics and finance: it would be very enlightening to say the least.


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> One little detail you don't mention is that you often get TIPS. It's like a waitress complaining she makes only minimum wage.


Seriously,

Let's talk how much tips suck as a driver. There will be the occasional unicorn but that is by far extremely few and far in between. As of Tuesday night when I last drove. Last tip was New year's day, the next tip that followed was Tuesday 1/9/18. The amount of trips I did between those 2 periods was 42 trips with no tip. I have provided rides to Joe Blo to people making 6 or 7 figure incomes, the vast majority still do not tip.


----------



## merryon2nd

Like I said. She's like the idiots I used to deal with. Always trying to cut corners, and then yell defective when the cheap doesn't work, when, really, she's the defective one.


----------



## Ubernomics

lilCindy said:


> obviously you would raise the drivers rates and lower the riders costs if you dropped the up front costs.


If you can't make money you wouldn't work, thats how the system works Cindy Lou whoo: the driver and app creators.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-100-tip.172885/
> 
> ?
> 
> only for Uber Drivers or bartenders also?


What the F?



lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-100-tip.172885/
> 
> ?
> 
> only for Uber Drivers or bartenders also?


Unless your bartender is driving for uber. You are comparing Apple's and Rocks. In context to this discussion.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> You have not answered any of mine, and I'm trying my hardest to explain this to you like an adult.
> 
> However this is becoming increasingly difficult. You aren't even trying to understand what I'm saying.
> 
> Answer this, how much should you pay for a "to block" trip. ?


I want to pay, and I want drivers to get paid a fair payment. That means paid by minutes waiting or miles driven.


----------



## HighRollinG

Well they way you treat pax, are you really expecting tips? If your waitress told you she only brings the food from A to B and then berates you do you think she is getting a big tip.


----------



## merryon2nd

People feel compelled to tip their bartenders. Because they're drunk. And drunk people LOVE throwing money away. Most of my tips come from the drunk crowd. Comparing bartenders and Uber drivers is plain bloody stupid.

And HighRollinG and Lilcindy need to meet up and have drinks. They deserve each other. They're both bloody defective.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> your screenshot shows you got paid around $30 in one hour! I sure wish I made that much.
> 
> I also see you got paid over $3 for a cancellation. That means you got paid for doing nothing.


From that thirty bananas, the driver must deduct:

1. Gasolene
2. Maintenance/wear and tear on the car
3. Insurance
4. Car washes

Once you have deducted that, they pay _*ain't always none that so good*_.

*NO, he ain't got paid fer not doin' nuthin', he dun' did sump'in'. He dun' spent his own tahm chasin' after ye' en waitin' fer ye.*
If your time is worth something, what makes you think that your driver's is not?



merryon2nd said:


> Actually... Most people DO NOT tip their Uber/Lyft driver as they would tip their waitress or bartender. A bartender or waitress can go home with over $150 a night in tips. The average driver, regardless of how good they are, generally gets tops of $30 a long shift in tips. If they're that lucky. Because the culture now is run by people like you


..............and those same waitresses and bar tenders leave work in an Uber or Lyft _*and NEVER tip the driver*_. Back when they were riding cabs, with one or two exceptions, they were among the best tippers that you could get.



Cklw said:


> the cancellation fee is to cover the time and cost it takes to drive to you.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Although lilCindy considers her time to be worth something, she does not have that same consideration for the driver's time.



Cklw said:


> wk1102, you can show her all the facts and details. she isn't going to comprehend, only for from her view, it's like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> she doesn't have the balls to.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^

....with the exception that girls do not have [globular objects used to play games].



lilCindy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I totally understand that the driver should get*s* paid *worse than garbage* for their waiting time,.


FIFY



lilCindy said:


> So you admit I am right.


The poster that you quoted admits no such thing,



merryon2nd said:


> Nope. I do the leg work. You're late? I get paid.
> You have an issue with that.
> 
> Even when I worked Auto Part retail, I told people how it was. And now, I'm telling YOU how it is.
> You're like the men who come in rubbing metal on metal and tell me they only need brake pads.
> 
> The fact that I get paid because people don't respect my time is one of the few things I actually like about Uber.


She does have a problem with paying people for their time. This is, and never has been, uncommon among the riding public. They get angry because the limousine charges them from the agreed upon time that said limousine should show up at the door. The limousine company tells the customer that ten times when he books it, the customer acknowledges that, but gets an attitude, anyhow, when the limousine company charges him for the time that it sat outside his address and he did not come out of that address.

One of the most frequent arguments between radio cab drivers and customers has been, for years, that the driver charges them for waiting in front of the address and that they will not come out of the address.

According to the _*Parts Counterman's Lament*_, ninety per-cent of their problems would be solved if the customer could just tell them: _*make, year and model*_.

You must understand that people like lilCindy consider those of us who drive for compensation to be at a level somewhere between a Third Assistant Floor Scrubber and the whale puke on the bottom of the ocean. Therefore, our time, vehicle and even person are all relatively worthless, especially compared to them and anything that is theirs.



lilCindy said:


> One little detail you don't mention *frequently* is that you often*RARELY* get TIPS.


FIFY


----------



## Cklw

wk1102 said:


> Tipping has nothing to do with the discussion.


I agree


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I also see you got paid over $3 for a cancellation. That means you got paid for doing nothing.


What if my ex wife waddled into your Lane Bryant and asked you a bunch of questions. The two of you spent 20 minutes waddling around together you showing her different moo moos.

Then my ex wife decides she doesn't want to purchase anything and leaves.

Your boss then decides you do not get paid for the 20 minutes you were with my non spending ex.

Would this be right? Would you be okay with this?


----------



## rbkg40

Now that I feel better today after the dentist raped my mouth yesterday I am gonna go work. See if I can't convince the lilCindys of DFW that I should make more than $150 for 14 hours of work.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I want to pay, and I want drivers to get paid a fair payment. That means paid by minutes waiting or miles driven.


So tell me, HOW MUCH?


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> So tell me, HOW MUCH?


depends. how far did the driver have to drive to get there? or are you against compensation for driving there?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

rbkg40 said:


> Now that I feel better today after the dentist raped my mouth yesterday


The dentist always hurts TWICE: once in the mouth and once in the purse.


----------



## wk1102

Another Uber Driver said:


> From that thirty bananas, the driver must deduct:


That driver, me, only made ~$13 that hour.


----------



## HighRollinG

"
rom that thirty bananas, the driver must deduct:

1. Gasolene
2. Maintenance/wear and tear on the car
3. Insurance
4. Car washes"
Another Uber Driver

Yeah and I have to deduct my mileage, my clothes, lunches, phone, rent, shoes..... so I guess I don't really make $65K I only make 10K a year. Is that the logic


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy, you want save money on uber? don't use uber, drive your own car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> depends. how far did the driver have to drive to get there? or are you against compensation for driving there?


There is some substance to that one, although, no doubt, quoted poster will not see it as we do (and as anyone SHOULD see it).

You get paid a minimum for your trouble. That is the six-dollars-whatever that the TNC charges. If I must drive, say more than ten minutes to fetch you, especially at _*these*_ 1979 cab rates, I should receive more, whether I actually get you into the car, or not.



HighRollinG said:


> "Yeah and I have to deduct my mileage, my clothes, lunches, phone, rent, shoes..... so I guess I don't really make $65K I only make 10K a year. Is that the logic


Please clarify.


----------



## DocT

lilCindy said:


> depends. how far did the driver have to drive to get there? or are you against compensation for driving there?


Depends on what? Your reply implies a non-flat rate pricing, dependent on distance to pick-up location?


----------



## Cklw

HighRollinG said:


> "
> rom that thirty bananas, the driver must deduct:
> 
> 1. Gasolene
> 2. Maintenance/wear and tear on the car
> 3. Insurance
> 4. Car washes"
> Another Uber Driver
> 
> Yeah and I have to deduct my mileage, my clothes, lunches, phone, rent, shoes..... so I guess I don't really make $65K I only make 10K a year. Is that the logic


we are talking business expenses directly related to rideshare, not everyday expenses that every deals with


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> depends. how far did the driver have to drive to get there? or are you against compensation for driving there?


These are two separate discussions.


----------



## HighRollinG

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is some substance to that one, although, no doubt, quoted poster will not see it as we do (and as anyone SHOULD see it).
> 
> You get paid a minimum for your trouble. That is the six-dollars-whatever that the TNC charges. If I must drive, say more than ten minutes to fetch you, especially at _*these*_ 1979 cab rates, I should receive more, whether I actually get you into the car, or not.
> 
> Please clarify.


Everyone talks a bout their GROSS INCOME. When someone asks me my salary its gross. IF I DEDUCT everything I spent that year thats not my pay....but somehow it works for you to moan that you are so underpaid



Cklw said:


> we are talking business expenses directly related to rideshare, not everyday expenses that every deals with


I dont have to drive to work....therefore have insurance and maintenance??? I dont need clothes for work...I dont need to live near work.....


----------



## lilCindy

DocT said:


> Depends on what? Your reply implies a non-flat rate pricing, dependent on distance to pick-up location?


I think that would be fair at times. many times a driver will drive 15 to 20 minutes to pick me up and I only have to go one mile. They don't seem to mind, but I think it would be fair if they charged me more.


----------



## merryon2nd

HighRollinG said:


> "
> 
> Yeah and I have to deduct my mileage, my clothes, lunches, phone, rent, shoes..... so I guess I don't really make $65K I only make 10K a year. Is that the logic


Sounds like you and Cindy have the same non-existent brain function. You should breed and make more idiots that will eventually destroy humanity


----------



## HighRollinG

merryon2nd said:


> Sounds like you and Cindy have the same non-existent brain function. You should breed and make more idiots that will eventually destroy humanity


Your attitude seems to indicate you are will past the breeding days -correct  .


----------



## Another Uber Driver

HighRollinG said:


> Everyone talks a bout their GROSS INCOME. When someone asks me my salary its gross. IF I DEDUCT everything I spent that year thats not my pay....but somehow it works for you to moan that you are so underpaid
> 
> I dont have to drive to work....therefore have insurance and maintenance??? I dont need clothes for work...I dont need to live near work.....


Your third line contains the answer to your question.

The gasolene, insurance, maintenance, telephone are all expenses that we must pay to go into business. As do you, we must pay for clothing, meals, rent and the like. We do not deduct that from what we collect from Uber. You do not use the car for business, therefore you do not deduct the expenses on it from the income for your labours. We pay more for insurance. We put more miles on our vehicles, therefore we pay more for the upkeep of those vehicles in a year than would you if you owned a similar car. We burn more gasolene than you do. As our labours with the vehicle require additional expenses that you do not incur from the use of your vehicle, that is not part of our net.

What is left after you deduct rent, clothing, meals, and the necessities from your salary is called "disposable income". What is left to us after we deduct expenses from what Uber renders unto us is called "net earnings". What we have left after we pay for necessities, _*out of our net earnings,*_ is our disposable income. Our net earnings are the equivalent of (not necessarily "to", mind you) your salary.



merryon2nd said:


> Sounds like you and Cindy have the same non-existent brain function.


.......either that or the former is the latter's sock puppet.


----------



## lilCindy

Just answer this. If you have to drive 15 miles to pick someone up, don't you want to be compensated a little for the time to get there?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> If you have to drive 15 miles to pick someone up, don't you want to be compensated a little for the time to get there?


........more than "a little", Mademoiselle. Most of us have so stated repeatedly, in this topic.


----------



## lilCindy

Another Uber Driver said:


> ........more than "a little", Mademoiselle. Most of us have so stated repeatedly, in this topic.


So then we agree. I often have difficulty getting an Uber when I need one and I think if they could be compensated a little better for driving far I think it would be better for both of us.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> So then we agree.


...........on _*that point*_, we do.....................allright, so what is the purpose of or what is behind this question?


----------



## merryon2nd

Past... the... breeding... Why you little... lmfao.
No. I'm only 32. But I've been through a little of everything, married late, and am JUST trying for my first. I'm also self efficient, very rarely drink, never smoked, and have never even touch a drug even in experimentation. I became a mechanic at 14, was just shy of a black belt by the time I was 17, been to 25 different countries and have road tripped to almost every state in America. I drive Uber hoping to get a run to New York every day for a piece of Junior's Cheesecake. I also drive Uber because I can no longer do physical labor long term, do to a work injury on a 72 Nova motor drop.
I have a genuine love of humanity, I enjoy talking to new people all day long, and seeing new places. I've even made some long term friends through Uber. I expect nothing from anyone. And its mostly because I don't expect or act like I'm entitled to tips, that people tend to GIVE me tips and 5 star ratings.

That's the difference between people like me, and people like you and Cindy, HighRollinG. I understand what I should get, and get angry when, after I work for it, it still isn't mine. And you think you should get everything with lack of effort because you exist. I believe that you need to get a little beat up in life to make it worth it, and you're afraid to break a nail.

That's why people like you tick me off.


----------



## lilCindy

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........on _*that point*_, we do.....................allright, so what is the purpose of or what is behind this question?


It's just that they also think it is crap when we get charged for cancellation or for miles we do not drive.


----------



## merryon2nd

lilCindy said:


> It's just that they also think it is crap when we get charged for cancellation or for miles we do not drive.


No... No... We think it is VERY fair that you pay cancellation fees for making us wait. And for time and miles when we have to drive 20 minutes and 10 miles to get you for your few blocks cause you're too precious to wear a bloody coat and too delicate to move your lazy butt and walk.

Jeez. Uber thinks its fair too, or they wouldn't give it to us.

If only you were a bug like your avatar some we could squash you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> It's just that they also think it is crap when we get charged for cancellation or for miles we do not drive.


I am missing something, here; please clarify.


----------



## lilCindy

merryon2nd said:


> No... No... We think it is VERY fair that you pay cancellation fees for making us wait. And for time and miles when we have to drive 20 minutes and 10 miles to get you for your few blocks cause you're too precious to wear a bloody coat and too delicate to move your lazy butt and walk.
> 
> Jeez. Uber thinks its fair too, or they wouldn't give it to us.
> 
> If only you were a bug like your avatar some we could squash you.


why can't you just charge for the time waiting?


----------



## wk1102

Another Uber Driver said:


> quoted poster will not see it as we do


The quoted poster, me, does think there should be compensation for distance to pick up, however, that and on trip mileage charges are two separate subjects. I want to know what lilCindy thinks is a fair fare for a "to block" trip. Not what she thinks is fair compensation for driving to get to its pick up point.


----------



## lilCindy

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am missing something, here; please clarify.


I'm just saying it is BS if we get charged the same as a 2 mile trip as a 2 block trip. Even worse, when we get charged that much for a cancellation. I now go out and tell drivers to start the meter if I'm not ready.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> why can't you just charge for the time waiting?


uber is the one who sets the rates and charges. not the driver, we have told you that many times.


----------



## merryon2nd

...So... Dense... We don't. We don't charge you a bloody penny. UBER charges you. Uber thinks you owe us for our gas to reach you. So they give it to us. And we're not going to argue....

You were dropped on your head too many times as a baby, weren't you? Short term memory loss? Must be. Cause we've explained this MULTIPLE times before. But apparently there's nothing left there to process the information.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> I'm just saying it is BS if we get charged the same as a 2 mile trip as a 2 block trip. Even worse, when we get charged that much for a cancellation. I now go out and tell drivers to start the meter if I'm not ready.


easy solution, don't request ride until everyone in your party is ready. problem solved about going and then back in to get them. gotta love some old fashion common sense.


----------



## merryon2nd

Cklw said:


> easy solution, don't request ride until everyone in your party is ready. problem solved about going and then back in to get them. gotta love some old fashion common sense.


You know what they say. Common sense isn't common anymore. Unfortunately, it seems to have missed our little antagonist. By a foot ball field's length too.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> uber is the one who sets the rates and charges. not the driver, we have told you that many times.


I have had friends call an Uber to ask them to cancel and not charge, and they were able to do that.


----------



## Cklw

uber sets those rules in place for a reason. we are supposed to let you off the hook when you don't follow the rules?


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> why can't you just charge for the time waiting?


Because that 5-15 minutes we spent wasting driving to you and waiting we were not available to other riders.

Answer my question about your work from above.



lilCindy said:


> I have had friends call an Uber to ask them to cancel and not charge, and they were able to do that.


We can cancel and not charge, that is up to the driver.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> uber sets those rules in place for a reason. we are supposed to let you off the hook when you don't follow the rules?


I am not arguing that Uber is not responsible for this. This was just a thread on problems the passengers would like to see fixed.


----------



## Cklw

like I have said, as did some others. there is just about nothing drivers can do, you need to talk to uber. we can only do so much. you have time to cancel without a fee if you ordered too soon, otherwise, there is a cancel fee, uber rules we all follow.


----------



## FXService

LilCindy, do you enjoy being pissant?


----------



## touberornottouber

Before they changed the cancel time to 2 minutes it was actually common for people to have a "Uber race" where they would order two or three Uber/Lyfts and then cancel the others after the first came. This resulted in drivers wasting time and gas and getting $0.

I was around before the change and I can tell you that Uber customer cancels radically decreased (At least 50%) after the change to two minutes.


----------



## FXService

touberornottouber said:


> Before they changed the cancel time to 2 minutes it was actually common for people to have a "Uber race" where they would order two or three Uber/Lyfts and then cancel the others after the first came. This resulted in drivers wasting time and gas and getting $0.
> 
> I was around before the change and I can tell you that Uber customer cancels radically decreased (At least 50%) after the change to two minutes.


In Charleston, SC all the college kids down town would each order an Uber and create surge. Then all cancel. Make the surge go away. Then only one from each group would order.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I am not arguing that Uber is not responsible for this. This was just a thread on problems the passengers would like to see fixed.


Minimum charges are standard in just about every type of service industy. You having to pay a minimum charge is not a problem.

You bring you car to the mechanic and it takes him 2 minutes to fix, 1 hour charge.

My air conditioner at my house breaker down, it $65 just to get him to drive to my house.

You go to the Emergency room and wait an hour and then leave without ever being seen, $120.00 charge.

You not being able or willing to walk "to" blocks and hiring an uber, 6.75 minimum charge.

You requesting want to rent a hotel room for a holiday week 
a) it will cost you 2-3 times more most places. 
b) will require a non-refundable deposit.

You order an Uber and keep him waiting more than 5 minutes or wait more than 2 minutes before canceling, you pay at least $5.00...

You pay this because you not only wasted his time but also prevented him from getting another paying fare.


----------



## HighRollinG

Just let drivers bid: driver enters their minimum fare, per mile, ammenities... and pax gets the lowest cost that meets her needs. Everyone is happy

That way merryon2nd and other entitled drivers dont have to lift a finger if the pax aint willing to meet their base.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> why can't you just charge for the time waiting?


................................because the waiting rates that Uber pays are garbage.



lilCindy said:


> I'm just saying it is BS if we get charged the same as a 2 mile trip as a 2 block trip. Even worse, when we get charged that much for a cancellation. I now go out and tell drivers to start the meter if I'm not ready.


You can come out and tell me to start the trip, but I never will. Instead, I will leave you. I might wait the five minutes to get my cancellation--*MIGHT*. The waiting rates that Uber pays are garbage. It is not worth my trouble to wait for you. This is why I do not want to stop at Chipotle, the whiskey store, the grocery store, the Seven-Eleven or do Taco Hell drive-through. It is not worth my trouble.

Now, throw Andrew onto the front seat and tell me "That is yours, please wait, I am not quite ready, you can start the trip, as well" and I am at your orders, Mademoiselle. You are in America: money talks and you know what walks--that goes double, considering the business that is currently under discussion. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).

You can tell me that I have a garbage attitude all that you will, but that is Uber and its garbage rates that engenders that attitude. The public and Uber both forget that we, the providers, are in business to make a profit. The public has dismissed that for years, even before there was an Uber. I muist make a profit, and, if the users and Uber is going to make that difficult, I must game both. Further, I must avoid doing anything that cuts into the profits. Waiting for you to come out when you are damned good and ready cuts into my profits. Given Uber's garbage rates, I make profits only when I am moving. Even then, I must game it. Fortunately for me, I have the advantage of knowing what I am doing out here. Most TNC drivers do not have that advantage.



lilCindy said:


> I have had friends call an Uber to ask them to cancel and not charge, and they were able to do that.


..........and those drivers were suckers for doing it. If you are going to waste my time summoning me; stop me from getting a real customer while you are playing games with me and my time; you are going to pay for it. If your time is worth something, what makes you think that mine is not. It takes time for me to come from where I am to where you want me to fetch you. While I am covering your request, I can not get another customer. If you decide that you do not want my services, do you expect me to take the haircut for my time that YOU wasted?



wk1102 said:


> Minimum charges are standard in just about every type of service industy. You having to pay a minimum charge is not a problem.
> 
> You bring you car to the mechanic and it takes him 2 minutes to fix, 1 hour charge.
> 
> My air conditioner at my house breaker down, it $65 just to get him to drive to my house.
> 
> You go to the Emergency room and wait an hour and then leave without ever being seen, $120.00 charge.
> 
> You not being able or willing to walk "to" blocks and hiring an uber, 6.75 minimum charge.
> 
> You requesting want to rent a hotel room for a holiday week
> a) it will cost you 2-3 times more most places.
> b) will require a non-refundable deposit.
> 
> You order an Uber and keep him waiting more than 5 minutes or wait more than 2 minutes before canceling, you pay at least $5.00...
> 
> You pay this because you not only wasted his time but also prevented him from getting another paying fare.


*^^^^^^^^^^^ALL of the above^^^^^^^^^^^*



lilCindy said:


> I'm just saying it is BS if we get charged the same as a 2 mile trip as a 2 block trip. Even worse, when we get charged that much for a cancellation. I now go out and tell drivers to start the meter if I'm not ready.


It is anything but [bovine solid waste]. It costs money for me to come and fetch you. It takes time for me to come and fetch you. We have a capitalist economic systyem. In a capitalist system, the provider passes the cost of doing business to the customer. Thus, you must pay me the costs associated with coming to fetch you. This is why you have a minimum fare.

I am not that familiar with the busses and trolleys in Minneapolis. I have ridden them, but not extensively. Still, consider how the busses and subway work here. If you board a METRObus, here, in the city, you pay a base fare. That fare gets you anywhere in the City as l ong as you do not change busses (they abolished free transfers, a while back). You pay that fare if you go three blocks or thirty three. If, however, you want to go to the suburbs, you pay more. The subway is similar. You pay the same fare for one stop, two, three, four or five. If you want to go ten, you pay a little more. This is because it costs METRO the same base amount just to take on a passenger. It charges that back to you.

This is why you pay certain charges as wk 1102 has tried to indicate to you. It costs a provider the same base rate to accommodate you and take you a short distance. When you want to go more than a short distance, it, of course, costs the provider more to transport you that extended distance, so you pay more.

When you summon my car and do not use it, you cost me money and deprive me of revenue. You must pay for that. I am not your dolly just to kick around and abuse.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

24 pages and I am still not sure what passengers want


----------



## Cklw

IthurstwhenIP said:


> 24 pages and I am still not sure what passengers want


she wants her cake and eat it too


----------



## merryon2nd

She doesn't just want the cake, but she wants to monopolize all the dough so no one else will ever taste it again.


----------



## Wrestle This

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Does not seem well thought out with little working knowledge and several of the points will conflict with others. Seems to be written with her personal desires/quirks as the focus for many of these points.


----------



## Chris Verdi

lilCindy said:


> then why did you immediately disagree with my opinion on up front fees being changed? I thought it was win win if it went into the drivers pocket rather than just tossed to the wind.


Walk the 2 blocks. More money on no miles is still nothing.


----------



## Uberingdude

LC , you come across as if you are cheap.


----------



## HighRollinG

Uberingdude said:


> LC , you come across as if you are cheap.


Uberingdude : whatever. You buy premium gas, sit in first class on the plane? BIG difference between cheap and paying what something is worth. Your bone is your skills have little value...not LC's issue


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> Uberingdude : whatever. You buy premium gas, sit in first class on the plane? BIG difference between cheap and paying what something is worth. Your bone is your skills have little value...not LC's issue


Lol @" your bone is your skills have little value."

With your name of high rolling G yet you have threads like this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/nice-car.193056/

This reply is really for everyone else who might think there's weight in your words.

Because I could make the same argument: if you had skills that could afford you an income to attain the nice things without having to try and "game" the system, you wouldn't have a bone with drivers not wanting to deal with riders like LC.



Uberingdude said:


> LC , you come across as if you are cheap.


As if?

As if?!


----------



## Cklw

do they still put riders in timeout for repeatedly ordering cancelling?


----------



## Bpr2

I’ll repeat. you for the dashcam idea.


----------



## Driver2448

Bpr2 said:


> I'll repeat. you for the dashcam idea.


Did I miss something? I have a dash cam running 24/7 when I'm in my vehicle. I also have parking mode enabled so it runs off the battery while I'm parked.


----------



## HighRollinG

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol @" your bone is your skills have little value."
> 
> With your name of high rolling G yet you have threads like this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/nice-car.193056/
> 
> This reply is really for everyone else who might think there's weight in your words.
> 
> Because I could make the same argument: if you had skills that could afford you an income to attain the nice things without having to try and "game" the system, you wouldn't have a bone with drivers not wanting to deal with riders like LC.
> 
> As if?
> 
> As if?!


sellkatsell44 Don't attempt to have the last word with your trite comments.

This thread is over. Conclusion is driver are entitled.


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> sellkatsell44 Don't attempt to have the last word with your trite comments.
> 
> This thread is over. Conclusion is driver are entitled.


Is that your best reply?

You're not even addressing the issue. That's because you can't defend your actions in correlation with the username you've selected.

Which wouldn't be so bad if you hadn't spewed that one liner.

The thread was way over before your reply, but you replied anyways. So full of contradictions.

The biggest would be your income versus what you can afford. Instead, you expect to get nice cars for cheap and yet...the drivers are entitled? I worked for my Hermes. Can you even afford it high roller?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

sellkatsell44 said:


> if you had skills that could afford you an income to attain the nice things without having to try and "game" the system, you wouldn't have a bone with drivers not wanting to deal with riders like LC *or @HighRollinG* .


FIFY



HighRollinG said:


> sellkatsell44 Don't attempt to have the last word with your trite comments. This thread is over. Conclusion is driver are entitled.


Oh, LOOKEE LOOKEE who has just appointed himself referee and declared himself the winner!!!!!

Ask me why I am not surprised.


----------



## gbaugher

lilCindy said:


> matching women to women would make female driver's feel safe enough to drive at night time so there would be a surge of female driver's. This would lead to more female passengers and more profit to Uber and all its partners.


Apparently you didn't see that See Jane Go, an all female driver/rider service just failed miserably.


----------



## HighRollinG

I concied 

Mods have a point

What the pax really wants is to pay more money.

The great Ubes deserve it

In fact when a kid passes their driving exam and can move a car from A to B when need to give him a scholarship....i mean money. How does society not see rhis


----------



## Cklw

HighRollinG said:


> I concied
> 
> Mods have a point
> 
> What the pax really wants is to pay more money.
> 
> The great Ubes deserve it
> 
> In fact when a kid passes their driving exam and can move a car from A to B when need to give him a scholarship....i mean money. How does society not see rhis


translation please


----------



## HighRollinG

Cklw said:


> translation please


Mines bigger


----------



## 1.5xorbust

What’s the record for longest thread?


----------



## HighRollinG

1.5xorbust said:


> What's the record for longest thread?


The one that is shown to hold my pants crotch


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> I concied
> 
> Mods have a point
> 
> What the pax really wants is to pay more money.
> 
> The great Ubes deserve it
> 
> In fact when a kid passes their driving exam and can move a car from A to B when need to give him a scholarship....i mean money. How does society not see rhis


I actually figured it out.

This higheroller probably doesn't even hit $25k a year gross. That's why he's trying to get a dime out of a penny from "entitled" drivers.

His phone isn't even fancy enough for spell check .


----------



## HighRollinG

sellkatsell44 said:


> I actually figured it out.
> 
> This higheroller probably doesn't even hit $25k a year gross. That's why he's trying to get a dime out of a penny from "entitled" drivers.
> 
> His phone isn't even fancy enough for spell check .


All funny now but when I am your pax you be foot massaging for my dollar

So my 25 comes with a side of dignity.
.but your too cheap to order thst


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> All funny now but when I am your pax you be foot massaging for my dollar


Don't kid yourself.

Even if you could afford me I wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole.

But you can dream 

Ps, I'm a rider that actually tips and only needs driver to get me from point a to b without rolling stops. I don't care about music, my phone has enough charge for the day and if not my mophie slim brick has 12 full charges for the iPhone 7 Plus). I don't need water. I don't need help. I don't really care for anything other then a ride door to door and that's more then enough considering the cost to maintain a car and what minimum wage here is. M


----------



## FXService

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't kid yourself.
> 
> Even if you could afford me I wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole.
> 
> But you can dream
> 
> Ps, I'm a rider that actually tips and only needs driver to get me from point a to b without rolling stops. I don't care about music, my phone has enough charge for the day and if not my mophie slim brick has 12 full charges for the iPhone 7 Plus). I don't need water. I don't need help. I don't really care for anything other then a ride door to door and that's more then enough considering the cost to maintain a car and what minimum wage here is. M


What if your pickup or destination don't have a door? Are you still ok if you can't go door to door


----------



## sellkatsell44

FXService said:


> What if your pickup or destination don't have a door? Are you still ok if you can't go door to door


There's always a door.

I don't trust being picked up in the middle of nowhere. I prefer having a business address I can enter in. If that means I have to walk, so be it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

HighRollinG said:


> What the pax really wants is to pay more money.


We do have users in this market who actually will pay more money to get what they want: they use Uber Black or Uber Taxi. The latter may not be available in your market. It is in mine and I have it for my cab. I do drive UberX and Lyft, as well, but with a different car. You can not run UberX jobs in a cab'; you can run Uber Taxi jobs in one.



HighRollinG said:


> All funny now but when I am your pax you be foot massaging for my dollar


You will get no foot massage from me for any dollars. For the right amount of dollars, I can tell you where you can get all kinds of massages, but they cost more than a dollar. I can keep you away from the problems inherent in Craig's List and Back Pages.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't need help.


See, I was raised in a manner that some would describe as "archaic", so if I were to have you as a customer, I would at least get the door for you, if I did not pick up your bag and put it into the trunk or the back seat, as you chose.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I prefer having address I can enter in.


My customer version of the application lets me key in the address, so I always do. If there is one thing that I hate getting as a driver, it is something on the lines of: 1301-1399 G St., N.W.: That is _*the whole damned block*_. What am I supposed to do? .............drive up and down the block blasting my horn and call out the passenger's name several times and hope that someone waves at me?


----------



## Bpr2

Driver2448 said:


> Did I miss something? I have a dash cam running 24/7 when I'm in my vehicle. I also have parking mode enabled so it runs off the battery while I'm parked.


No. I'm pro dashcam. To put an idea out there that pax can choose whether or not to have a dashcammed car is asinine


----------



## merryon2nd

Lol, DRIVERS are entitled huh? But you want water and foot massages for bus fare. Because you think you have some stake in my car because you sit in it for a few minutes cause you're too lazy to walk a few blocks... I think your lack of brain cells have indeed made you confused on the definition of entitled.


----------



## HighRollinG

merryon2nd said:


> Lol, DRIVERS are entitled huh? But you want water and foot massages for bus fare. Because you think you have some stake in my car because you sit in it for a few minutes cause you're too lazy to walk a few blocks... I think your lack of brain cells have indeed made you confused on the definition of entitled.


LOL, I would TIP for the foot massage. That is above and beyond A to B and service. You dont have to give me water, but how can I justify rating you anything but 1* when so many other drivers provide water and mints. Your call, but the 5 star scale is relative and when I get a cranky lady driver like you who does nothing more than show up around the time I ask, well let's just say you are well below average and I rate accordingly.

Entitled is you who keeps trying to reach in my wallet because you think your time is worth more. Uber sets the rates...I think they are still high, but thats what the job pays. Uber takes a bunch....yeah well tough. You work or not, but working and whinning you DESERVE more is entitled.

I rarely tip. Why?? A to B is in the fare. When I get GREAT service that driver gets a BIG tip from me.

Edit- when customers deal with me, I put them first. I try to listen to their needs and get paid for that. That's service. You are like a light switch....yes you work when I flip the switch but I am not gonna tip my electric company for the light switches outstanding work.


----------



## rbkg40

HighRollinG said:


> LOL, I would TIP for the foot massage. That is above and beyond A to B and service. You dont have to give me water, but how can I justify rating you anything but 1* when so many other drivers provide water and mints. Your call, but the 5 star scale is relative and when I get a cranky lady driver like you who does nothing more than show up around the time I ask, well let's just say you are well below average and I rate accordingly.
> 
> Entitled is you who keeps trying to reach in my wallet because you think your time is worth more. Uber sets the rates...I think they are still high, but thats what the job pays. Uber takes a bunch....yeah well tough. You work or not, but working and whinning you DESERVE more is entitled.
> 
> I rarely tip. Why?? A to B is in the fare. When I get GREAT service that driver gets a BIG tip from me.
> 
> Edit- when customers deal with me, I put them first. I try to listen to their needs and get paid for that. That's service. You are like a light switch....yes you work when I flip the switch but I am not gonna tip my electric company for the light switches outstanding work.


I have no words for this response. I think someone here has never had there a$$ beat before.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

HighRollinG said:


> Uber sets the rates...I think they are still high,
> 
> . I am not gonna tip my electric company for the light switches outstanding work.


Uber sets both rates and policies. Uber's policy is that five stars are "average". Therefore, for the A to B, uneventful, you should render five stars unto the driver. For the mints and scrape, bow and kowtow, you can render notes, badges and tips, for your "outstanding" service.

Utilities are not the same as other businesses.

Wanting rates that allow you to keep up your vehicle and turn a decent profit is hardly "entitled".

Expecting limousine service for bus rates, is "entitled". The exception that your attitude illustrates is that you consider the bus rates that you pay for the limousine service that you expect "high". That is beyond "entitled".

If you consider the rates that you pay "high", odds are that you are a U-Pool user, so, if you come to the Capital of Your Nation, I will not have you as a customer, since I will not accept U-Pools. If I am driving the cab that day, I know that I will not have you as a customer. If you consider U-Pool rates high, odds are that you would consider paying for a driver who actually knows where he is going and what he is doing "excessive". I get more than my share of customers every day who are worse than you, so I will not miss you. Try the bus, Everyone will be happier.



rbkg40 said:


> I have no words for this response.


The avatar tells you all that you need to know about this poster.


----------



## HighRollinG

No pool? You are not doing a good job listening to your boss.

The way I read it// Pool is good for you and me. You can call me cheap, but I dont buy premium gas....I dont fly first class....and Uber pool seems like the option Uber thinks is best

*Why uberPOOL?*
You get to:


Achieve more trips - Every pick-up is considered a trip, even if your riders are sharing a route. If you pick up three riders on the same way, you achieve three trips, minimising the downtime on the road.

Save fuel - Going along the same route instead of going to multiple locations will save you petrol costs.

Enjoy better earning opportunities - every unmatched uberPOOL trip - meaning you're left with one rider going from point A to point B - will get you 10% service fee. This trip with only one rider also essentially becomes an uberX trip, where the service fee is 20%. In total, you'll get 30% for every unmatched pool trip.

Here is an example:

You pick up Rider A from Clementi heading to Holland Village. While at Dover, you get a request by another rider heading the same way, towards Orchard. Your route will be as such: you will drop off rider A at Holland Village after picking up rider B, and then continue your journey with rider B to Orchard. That's two trips!

Oh and this from your GURU driver
https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/whats-uberpool-shared-ride-cheaper-than-other-uber-services/

*Is UberPOOL a good service? Users chime in*
The promise of a shared ride - or a solo ride, if you're not matched with another rider headed in the same direction as you - for only $5-$10 sounds like a good deal, but does the reality live up to the promise? When UberPOOL functioned as intended - with two passengers sharing a ride - users seem pretty happy to get the cheaper ride. All in all, it's an option worth checking out because there's no way that you'll pay more than an UberX.

I've personally had good experiences with UberPOOL. When I need a longer ride during the day, I usually go for UberPOOL. Typically the person you share the ride with will be polite and not too chatty, but once I was paired with a somewhat annoying partner. But the ride was so cheap that I didn't care in the end


----------



## merryon2nd

rbkg40 said:


> I have no words for this response. I think someone here has never had there a$$ beat before.


I think someone here NEEDS this experience in his life. Maybe he'll learn something once he messes with the wrong driver. Dear lord I hope he DOES mess with the wrong driver someday. I'll make that day a holiday 

I don't even know how to respond to this moron anymore.

My only saving grace here is that I'll probably never meet this loser face to face cause I don't drive a luxury car (and this bum will cancel on poor drivers till he gets one).


----------



## Another Uber Driver

HighRollinG said:


> No pool? You are not doing a good job listening to your boss. Oh and this from your GURU driver


Neither my "boss" nor my "GURU driver" know this business. I _*DO*_.


----------



## Cklw

HighRollinG said:


> No pool? You are not doing a good job listening to your boss.
> 
> The way I read it// Pool is good for you and me. You can call me cheap, but I dont buy premium gas....I dont fly first class....and Uber pool seems like the option Uber thinks is best
> 
> *Why uberPOOL?*
> You get to:
> 
> 
> Achieve more trips - Every pick-up is considered a trip, even if your riders are sharing a route. If you pick up three riders on the same way, you achieve three trips, minimising the downtime on the road.
> 
> Save fuel - Going along the same route instead of going to multiple locations will save you petrol costs.
> 
> Enjoy better earning opportunities - every unmatched uberPOOL trip - meaning you're left with one rider going from point A to point B - will get you 10% service fee. This trip with only one rider also essentially becomes an uberX trip, where the service fee is 20%. In total, you'll get 30% for every unmatched pool trip.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> You pick up Rider A from Clementi heading to Holland Village. While at Dover, you get a request by another rider heading the same way, towards Orchard. Your route will be as such: you will drop off rider A at Holland Village after picking up rider B, and then continue your journey with rider B to Orchard. That's two trips!
> 
> Oh and this from your GURU driver
> https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/whats-uberpool-shared-ride-cheaper-than-other-uber-services/
> 
> *Is UberPOOL a good service? Users chime in*
> The promise of a shared ride - or a solo ride, if you're not matched with another rider headed in the same direction as you - for only $5-$10 sounds like a good deal, but does the reality live up to the promise? When UberPOOL functioned as intended - with two passengers sharing a ride - users seem pretty happy to get the cheaper ride. All in all, it's an option worth checking out because there's no way that you'll pay more than an UberX.
> 
> I've personally had good experiences with UberPOOL. When I need a longer ride during the day, I usually go for UberPOOL. Typically the person you share the ride with will be polite and not too chatty, but once I was paired with a somewhat annoying partner. But the ride was so cheap that I didn't care in the end


some one drank the kool aid. in your post, each rider on pool is a trip, so if you get 3 riders, so 3 trips. in that scenario, i just gave e trips for the price of one, that' a loss for me. only thing pool is good (other than cheapskates like yourself) is if you are working for quest.


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> LOL, I would TIP for the foot massage. That is above and beyond A to B and service. You dont have to give me water, but how can I justify rating you anything but 1* when so many other drivers provide water and mints. Your call, but the 5 star scale is relative and when I get a cranky lady driver like you who does nothing more than show up around the time I ask, well let's just say you are well below average and I rate accordingly.
> 
> Entitled is you who keeps trying to reach in my wallet because you think your time is worth more. Uber sets the rates...I think they are still high, but thats what the job pays. Uber takes a bunch....yeah well tough. You work or not, but working and whinning you DESERVE more is entitled.
> 
> I rarely tip. Why?? A to B is in the fare. When I get GREAT service that driver gets a BIG tip from me.
> 
> Edit- when customers deal with me, I put them first. I try to listen to their needs and get paid for that. That's service. You are like a light switch....yes you work when I flip the switch but I am not gonna tip my electric company for the light switches outstanding work.


Again with the contradictions.

You tell drivers not to expect more, because that's what Uber's rates are, they're set...that's it.

And you go on to find the wonderful explanation of pool.

Would you also like to find on uber's Site where it states water and mints/candy are complimentary? Is that an Uber set standard? No? Then why does your entitled self deserve it and still not tip_* (your idea of big is probably small compared to ours but that's okay, because you think you're high rolling when you're low balling and you're probably fooling yourself into thinking other stuff too with that crotch comment earlier).
*_
Not to mention you keep trying to game the system Uber has set, what cars normally come with a pool or x fare; trying for that unicorn and canceling half a dozen or more rides in the meantime.


----------



## HighRollinG

sellkatsell44 said:


> Again with the contradictions.
> 
> You tell drivers not to expect more, because that's what Uber's rates are, they're set...that's it.
> 
> And you go on to find the wonderful explanation of pool.
> 
> Would you also like to find on uber's Site where it states water and mints/candy are complimentary? Is that an Uber set standard? No? Then why does your entitled self deserve it and still not tip_* (your idea of big is probably small compared to ours but that's okay, because you think you're high rolling when you're low balling and you're probably fooling yourself into thinking other stuff too with that crotch comment earlier).
> *_
> Not to mention you keep trying to game the system Uber has set, what cars normally come with a pool or x fare; trying for that unicorn and canceling half a dozen or more rides in the meantime.


First, stop thinking so much about my crotch!

Second, It is your Uber system that lets us decline to accept a driver JUST like you can decline me. If one of you with a great car wants to accept me...what problem is that of yours. Dont screw your fellow drivers because you cant afford a nice ride.

Third, yes tips are not required and the pax is not required to rate based on anything. I reward exceptional over mediocre.

Fourth, not sure what you are doing for your BIG tips but good for you. I have dropped $50 on a driver who was awesome...provided it all, and helped a bit with the cleanup from my girl who cant hold her drinks.

Fifth= How much more rude, derogatory, personal attacks, does this thread need before you ban me and the rest of the thread??? Kill this sock so I can go back to DamseLinDistresS where everyone likes my dirty stories


----------



## hulksmash

HighRollinG said:


> First, stop thinking so much about my crotch!
> 
> Second, It is your Uber system that lets us decline to accept a driver JUST like you can decline me. If one of you with a great car wants to accept me...what problem is that of yours. Dont screw your fellow drivers because you cant afford a nice ride.
> 
> Third, yes tips are not required and the pax is not required to rate based on anything. I reward exceptional over mediocre.
> 
> Fourth, not sure what you are doing for your BIG tips but good for you. I have dropped $50 on a driver who was awesome...provided it all, and helped a bit with the cleanup from my girl who cant hold her drinks.


You realize that the 5 star rating system is not the same as other services. In other services, 3 is average, 5 is exceptional. With Uber anything less than 5 you're telling Uber the driver should be fired because.lower than 4.6 means you're deactivated. And you don't want more than half of the workforce being deactivated just for not providing luxury service at Pool rates.

Why? Because then there will be fewer drivers, and when that happens surges happen much more frequently. You're cheap ride won't be so cheap anymore. As much as I want ants to give away doc surges come back, I don't want drivers to unfairly lose their jobs because you didn't feel special in a Pool ride.

So if you're driver gets you from point a to point b without incident and has a clean safe car and good attitude, that should deserve 5 stars. Likewise I will rate 5 stars as long as you don't waste my time and don't smell and ask for things nicely, and that's even without a tip. If you expect more than required then yes it is customary to tip.

And don't think you were generous by tipping $50 to cleanup vomit from your girl. You got lucky considering that cleaning fees for vomit go for $150. Your $50 doesn't cover the cost of professional cleaning. Even if the driver can get it cleaned for cheaper, he still deserves the whole fee since he loses income due to the car being temporarily unsuitable for rideshare


----------



## rbkg40

sellkatsell44 said:


> Again with the contradictions.
> 
> You tell drivers not to expect more, because that's what Uber's rates are, they're set...that's it.
> 
> And you go on to find the wonderful explanation of pool.
> 
> Would you also like to find on uber's Site where it states water and mints/candy are complimentary? Is that an Uber set standard? No? Then why does your entitled self deserve it and still not tip_* (your idea of big is probably small compared to ours but that's okay, because you think you're high rolling when you're low balling and you're probably fooling yourself into thinking other stuff too with that crotch comment earlier).
> *_
> Not to mention you keep trying to game the system Uber has set, what cars normally come with a pool or x fare; trying for that unicorn and canceling half a dozen or more rides in the meantime.


He has High Rolling confused with Ballin on a Budget.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

rbkg40 said:


> He has High Rolling confised


Perhaps he charges excessive tolls to cross that bridge under which he lives.


----------



## Jbrow104

lilCindy said:


> A driver recently posted posted what they would like to see Uber offer for 2018. In exchange, I would like to make suggestions for what would changes would like to see. I am certain many drivers will agree my suggestions will be mutually beneficial.
> 
> 1. Stop with the up front charges, charge only by the mile. This is something that would help put more money into the drivers pockets while providing a more fair fee to the passengers. When it is very cold, I might wish to take an Uber to go only a block or two. Why should I get charged $5 or more for this? Likewise, upfront charges can cost a driver half his fees.
> 
> 2. Make it easy to pair up with her favorite drivers again. There are times that you and your driver really click. Unfortunately, you may never get matched with this driver ever again. I would like to see Uber create an option where you can specify this driver is among your favorite drivers and Uber will try to pair you with them again if possible. Another win-win for passengers and drivers.
> 
> 3. Bring back the old tipping system. The old tipping system was not broken and did not need to be broken. This opinion has nothing to do with being cheaper not. The beauty of uber was the simplicity of it all. You would just order an Uber, ride, and jump out. No worries. Since they will not know that you gave them a tip until you have left the car now, it does not make sense anyhow. The same people will continue to tip regardless if it is electronic or cash.
> 
> 4. Bring back the old rating system. This was not broken either, why did they change it?
> 
> 5. Offer better loyalty rewards. If you have been using Uber for a few years, shouldn't you get better deals than someone that has just signed up?
> 
> 6. Allow better public or private feedback. 4 stars and 5 stars are not very helpful when ordering. It would be nice if you could be warned in advance by other passengers that your uber smelled bad or drives too slowly. Likewise, drivers will know better how to improve.
> 
> 7. Require a phone call before cancellation is allowed. There are a number of reasons why a person might not be at the pickup location on time including that the location Uber is showing the driver is not accurate.
> 
> 8. Show more automobile details upon ordering. Basic simple information (such as trunk capacity, or Blue Tooth availability) would be very helpful at times when ordering an Uber.
> 
> 9. Automatically review the route the driver has taken and adjust the rates accordingly. After a trip, I will usually review the route using another app like Waze. If it is not the shortest, I request an adjustment. This would make it much simpler if this was all automatic.
> 
> 10. Bring Uber Pool to Minneapolis. This is one great option the Twin Cities is missing out on. Maybe SuperBowl will be the perfect time to unroll it here.
> 
> 11. Require drivers to take a basic test before driving. Speaking fluent English should be a requirement. This test would make it better for the drivers who passed the test also.
> 
> 12. Refresh all passenger ratings to 5.0 in 2018. Uber has changed their rating system so many times in the past 2 years, and ratings are now meaningless. Let every one start out with a fresh slate!
> 
> 13. Put the personal into personal driver. It would be nice if you could select a few options immediately after or during your Uber if you wanted to. For example, you could request how you want the temperature, how you want the music, and if you wish to be engaged in conversation or not, a car with or without a dashcam. Allowing a passenger to select these in advance would most likely result in more 5 Star ratings for drivers. Another win win solution.
> 
> 14. Reduced surges. Taxi don't change their rates, just because bars are closing, why should Uber's?
> 
> 15. Make a customer support phone number available. Most other major corporations have a toll free customer support phone number to report your problems, why can't Uber?
> 
> 16. Remove the lost item fee. This was fine before, and it gave flexibility to drivers and passengers to negotiate the best way and price to have a forgotten returned. Now this flexibility has been taken away.
> 
> 17. Offer more drivers at late hours. In December, I had a very hard time getting an Uber early in the morning when I needed to get to the airport. Improve your driver capacity for all areas and times.
> 
> 18. Provide more transparency in rates. it would be nice to know where our money is going to. To drivers? To Uber?
> 
> 19. Allow female passengers to request female drivers. This is especially important at late hours because of safety reasons.


Yeah, that's going to happen.


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> First, stop thinking so much about my crotch!
> 
> Second, It is your Uber system that lets us decline to accept a driver JUST like you can decline me. If one of you with a great car wants to accept me...what problem is that of yours. Dont screw your fellow drivers because you cant afford a nice ride.
> 
> Third, yes tips are not required and the pax is not required to rate based on anything. I reward exceptional over mediocre.
> 
> Fourth, not sure what you are doing for your BIG tips but good for you. I have dropped $50 on a driver who was awesome...provided it all, and helped a bit with the cleanup from my girl who cant hold her drinks.
> 
> Fifth= How much more rude, derogatory, personal attacks, does this thread need before you ban me and the rest of the thread??? Kill this sock so I can go back to DamseLinDistresS where everyone likes my dirty stories


1) you brought it up not me. 
2,3 irrelevant because I'm not a driver
4) hah, I hope there was still a clean up fee charged to you

5) Coming from you? Lol


----------



## wk1102

Cklw said:


> do they still put riders in timeout for repeatedly ordering cancelling?


Yes


----------



## HighRollinG

wk1102 said:


> Yes


Fake news


----------

